# Tre anni d'inferno



## Giuma (28 Giugno 2010)

ciao a tutti ! è la prima volta che scrivo.. confesso che vorrei in  pochi secondi buttare fuori tutto quello che ho dentro da tempo!  cercherò per quanto possibile di essere chiara anche se non sarà impresa  facile. Ho 31 anni sposata da 8 con una bimba di sette anni. Ho  conosciuto quello che adesso è mio marito (33 anni)dopo che la mia prima  storia d'amore era finita. Con lui mi sono trovata da subito  benissimo... dopo un breve periodo ero innamorata follemente di lui e  ancora ora purtroppo . ci siamo sposati e le cose andavano bene,  uscivamo sempre insieme da soli o con amici, e comunque lui usciva anche  da solo con amici. A volte litigavamo ma poi si risolveva tutto. Tre  anni fà inizio il mio "Calvario". Entrò nella nostra compagnia una  ragazza che ora ha 35 anni e questa era single. Con il tempo venni a  sepere che frequentava sempre uomini sposati , una volta arrivò in un  bar dove c'era anche il marito di sua sorella e si baciarono in bocca.  andavamo sempre a prenderla a casa perchè povera lei non aveva amici con  cui uscire, con mio marito parlava rideva e scherzava... ma ad un certo  punto mi accorsi che c'era qualcosa che non mi quadrava.. una sera che  lei un c'era io stavo camminando dietro a mio marito gli arriva un sms e  lo leggo anch'io , c'era scritto :che tristezza stasera senza di te  ,sono in discoteca c'è anche tua sorella qui ..:confuso: capii subito che c'era qualcosa. chiesi spiegazioni a lui ,  andai su tutte le furie:incazzato: ma lui negò che non c'era niente da preoccuparsi. Il giorno  dopo io scrissi un sms a lei chiedendole se era ancora triste, per farle  capire che avevo letto sms. mi rispose dopo due chiedendomi chi ero...  quando invece il mio n ce l'aveva! poi si inventò una balla colossale  che aveva sbagliato mandare sms. Da premettere che io ho chiesto a sua  sorella di mio marito se c'era in quella discoteca e me lo confermò.  Subito dopo che lei mi rispose mio marito mi scrisse questo sms : non  rompere i c... alla gente! da qui ho capito che si erano sentiti prima  di rispondermi. che bastardi!! Dopo un po una sera trovai lei in un bar  del mio paese e mi disse ma lo sai che sono 5 mesi che esco con tuo  marito! lui disse che usciva solo in amicizia... le fece un faccia per  dire che non era vero! da lì iniziò tutto il mio calvario ... la gente  mi diceva che vedeva sempre mio marito con lei . E lui confermò tutto  .Ci furono litigate assurde ! mesi senza che mio marito mi parlasse ,  dormiva in divano. Un giorno poi mi disse non ce la faceva più che  doveva staccare la spina , andare via un po. Andò via tre giorni con  lei! io pensavo di morire .. di impazzire... persi 10 kg in una  settimana! non dormivo , non mangiavo , piangevo. decisi di non telefonargli. mi chiamò lui l'ultimo giorno e mi disse che quando tornava ne avremmo parlato .quando tornò gli dissi  di fare una scelta o me e nostra figlia o lei. E lui mi disse ti do  un'altra possibilità! per un po le cose andarono bene... almeno così  sembrava. Poi ho scoperto che scirvevano 60 -100 sms tutti i giorni e  ancora ora! era tutto un tira e molla .. quando non la vedeva era l'uomo  che ho conosciuto io .. quando la frequentava con me era tutta un'altra  persona. tutto quasto è durato fino a natale di quest'anno, quando gli  ho detto che cosi per me non è vita che preferisco essere da sola del  tutto , cercare di rifarmi una vita perchè stare con lui solo per pulire  la casa lavorare pensare a nostra figlia gestire la sua attività e la  relativa contabilità , e poi vederlo uscire tutte le sere e io a casa da  sola come un cane... no basta sono all'estremo della pazienza tre anni sono lunghissimi .  L'unico  problema è che quando lui sta con me io sento ancora il cuore battere a  mille , nonostante tutto il male che mi ha fatto sono ancora innamorata  di lui. lui mi da detto che ha preso una decisione di non lasciarmi ,  che lei non gli interessa ,che non vale nemmeno un quarto di quello che  valgo io. Allora io gli ho detto che ci vorrà tempo perchè io possa  riacquistare fiducia nei suoi confronti e gli ho chiesto di non vederla  più e neanche di scriverle sms tutti i giorni! oltretutto arriva a casa  il dettaglio del suo cellulare.. cose da pazzi c'è solo il n di lei. lui  mi ha risposto che vede e esce con chi gli pare , che è una sua amica e  se capita qualche volta ci esce assieme. io non so più che fare per  togliermela dai piedi questa ! e poi mi chiedo anche per lei sono passi  tre anni, che gli racconterà lui perche lei sia ancora qui tra noi  due... 
accetto qualsiasi commento , giudizio o consiglio .
grazie


----------



## Asudem (28 Giugno 2010)

Cioè, fammi capire..Lui ti ha tradito e lui ti da un'altra possibilità????????:incazzato::incazzato:
sacchi neri toute de suite


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2010)

Ciao Giuma benvenuta. Che dire... è quasi fin troppo scontato dirti che forse dovresti essere più risoluta nei suoi confronti, perciò non te lo dirò. Ma voglio chiederti piuttosto una cosa: perchè non ti vuoi un pò di bene? So cosa significa avere un figlio e affezionarsi ad una persona però... è amore il tuo o paura di restare sola?

E guarda che pure io sono uno che perdonerebbe di tutto al partner, però di fronte all'evidenza forse a volte, per il nostro bene, sarebbe meglio arrendersi.


----------



## Giuma (28 Giugno 2010)

e si proprio cosi! lui ha detto che mi da un'altra possibilità..


----------



## Giuma (28 Giugno 2010)

ciao kid. La mia non è paura di stare da sola, il fatto è che ne sono veramente innamorata , e forse da cretina pensavo che un giorno tutta questa brutta storia giungesse alla fine. Mi chiedo cosa gli costi non vederla più!


----------



## Magenta (28 Giugno 2010)

Io prenderei la balla al balzo e sparirei all'istante


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2010)

Lui non solo ti ha tradito, ma anche con assoluto disprezzo dei tuoi sentimenti e della tua intelligenza.
Andiamo sul pratico.
Tu lavori per lui e non hai un reddito tuo?
Hai i dati del suo reddito (immagino che sia lavoratore autonomo) in modo che non possa dichiararsi nullatenente?
Vai a parlare con un avvocato.
Parlare non significa fare nulla, ma avere il quadro della situazione e di quello che potresti fare.

E' preoccupante che tu creda di amarlo ancora. Ma qui non è questione di amare è questione di essere o no una coppia e una famiglia.


----------



## Mari' (28 Giugno 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> e si proprio cosi! lui ha detto che mi da un'altra possibilità..


Un bel 

:calcio:


e via ... non c'e' altra solizione. punto.


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ciao kid. La mia non è paura di stare da sola, il fatto è che ne sono veramente innamorata , e forse da cretina pensavo che un giorno tutta questa brutta storia giungesse alla fine. Mi chiedo cosa gli costi non vederla più!



Giuma... tuo marito si è fumato il cervello con l'amante... è triste ma può succedere. E se dall'altra non trova una persona risoluta... chi glie lo fa fare di lasciarla perdere? Ha capito che sei buona, troppo buona....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ciao kid. La mia non è paura di stare da sola, il fatto è che ne sono veramente innamorata , e forse da cretina pensavo che un giorno tutta questa brutta storia giungesse alla fine. Mi chiedo cosa gli costi non vederla più!


Non illuderti che uno che ti tratta in questo modo possa tornare ad amarti.

C'è un utente, Papero, qui che ha fatto una cosa simile e poi ha ritrovato la serenità in famiglia. Ma l'ha fatto dopo aver scoperto che l'amante lo ingannava e messo alle strette dala famiglia.

Tu pensa a tutelare te stessa e tua figlia.
Se poi lui "rinsavirà" prenderai in considerazione cosa fare.


----------



## Angel (28 Giugno 2010)

Pretende pure di avere ragione ....sei sicura che è ancora l'uomo di cui ti eri innamorata?


----------



## Giuma (28 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lui non solo ti ha tradito, ma anche con assoluto disprezzo dei tuoi sentimenti e della tua intelligenza.
> Andiamo sul pratico.
> Tu lavori per lui e non hai un reddito tuo?
> Hai i dati del suo reddito (immagino che sia lavoratore autonomo) in modo che non possa dichiararsi nullatenente?
> ...


io ho anche un mio lavoro come impiegato tecnico.. certo che ho i dati del suo reddito. Mi sono informata da un avvocato e mi aspetterebbe la casa e il mantenimeto . Ma non è questo che farebbe la mia felicità !! io abiteri in una roulette e senza soldi ma con un'uomo che mi ami!


----------



## Giuma (28 Giugno 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Pretende pure di avere ragione ....sei sicura che è ancora l'uomo di cui ti eri innamorata?


non mi sembra più uguale a prima.. o meglio quando si vede con quella sembra trasformato.. è difficile da spiegare. è sempre nervoso, arrabbiato


----------



## Asudem (28 Giugno 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Pretende pure di avere ragione ....sei sicura che è ancora l'uomo di cui ti eri innamorata?


è quel che mi chiedo anch'io.
Non so cosa manca che le dica..


----------



## Angel (28 Giugno 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> non mi sembra più uguale a prima.. o meglio quando si vede con quella sembra trasformato.. è difficile da spiegare. è sempre nervoso, arrabbiato


Tranquilla   ti spieghi benissimo..qui dentro ci siamo passati in molti :incazzato:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> io ho anche un mio lavoro come impiegato tecnico.. certo che ho i dati del suo reddito. Mi sono informata da un avvocato e mi aspetterebbe la casa e il mantenimeto . Ma non è questo che farebbe la mia felicità !! io abiteri in una roulette e senza soldi ma con un'uomo che mi ami!


 Allora mettelo in condizioni di poter tornare ad amarti.
Il primo passo è il rispetto.
Chiedi chiarezza e impegno, altrimenti chiedi la separazione.
Potrebbe capire a cosa tiene davvero solo quando si renderà conto di quanto vale per lui quel che rischia di perdere.


----------



## Giuma (28 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Giuma... tuo marito si è fumato il cervello con l'amante... è triste ma può succedere. E se dall'altra non trova una persona risoluta... chi glie lo fa fare di lasciarla perdere? Ha capito che sei buona, troppo buona....


  perciò che fare? io così non ce la faccio più!


----------



## Giuma (28 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora mettelo in condizioni di poter tornare ad amarti.
> Il primo passo è il rispetto.
> Chiedi chiarezza e impegno, altrimenti chiedi la separazione.
> Potrebbe capire a cosa tiene davvero solo quando si renderà conto di quanto vale per lui quel che rischia di perdere.


cosa intendi per " metterlo in condizioni di poter tornare ad amarti" ?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> cosa intendi per " metterlo in condizioni di poter tornare ad amarti" ?


 Porti come una moglie che esige rispetto di sè.


----------



## Giuma (28 Giugno 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Tranquilla   ti spieghi benissimo..qui dentro ci siamo passati in molti :incazzato:


si putroppo capita a troppe persone. Eppure secondo il mio modesto pare basterebbe così poco per essere felici.. invece non è così!


----------



## Angel (28 Giugno 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> perciò che fare? io così non ce la faccio più!





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora mettelo in condizioni di poter tornare ad amarti.
> Il primo passo è il rispetto.
> Chiedi chiarezza e impegno, altrimenti chiedi la separazione.
> Potrebbe capire a cosa tiene davvero solo quando si renderà conto di quanto vale per lui quel che rischia di perdere.


 concordo.....hai anche la fortuna di avere il coltello dalla parte del manico...finchè ti vede debole e non decisa farà sempre i suoi porci comodi e cercherà di farti passare anche dalla parte del torto


----------



## Mari' (28 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Porti come una moglie che esige rispetto di sè.


3anni dopo? mi sembra un po in ritardo, fuori tempo massimo ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> 3anni dopo? mi sembra un po in ritardo, fuori tempo massimo ...


 Meglio tardi che mai.


----------



## Asudem (28 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Meglio tardi che mai.


Insomma.
Nel caso allora dovrebbe mostrarsi estremamente risoluta e decisa.
E acquistare un po' di sicurezza e rispetto sopratutto  di sè stessa.


----------



## Mari' (28 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Meglio tardi che mai.


MAH! Oramai lui ce l'ha nel sacco  la moglie.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> MAH! Oramai lui ce l'ha nel sacco  la moglie.


 Beh se lei si separa una vita ce l'ha da vivere.


----------



## Mari' (28 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh se lei si separa una vita ce l'ha da vivere.


Se si spara!?! ... questa mossa doveva farla 3anni fa, quando il ferro era caldo :mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Se si spara!?! ... questa mossa doveva farla 3anni fa, quando il ferro era caldo :mrgreen:


 E adesso che deve fare?
Contnuare a farsi trattare così, soffrire così e dare alla figlia il modello di una donna che sopporta di tutto.
Vorrà lo stesso destino per sua figlia?


----------



## Giuma (28 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E adesso che deve fare?
> Contnuare a farsi trattare così, soffrire così e dare alla figlia il modello di una donna che sopporta di tutto.
> Vorrà lo stesso destino per sua figlia?


adesso che fare? io voglio vivere tranquillamente.. no per mia figlia non lo voglio lo stesso destino!


----------



## Angel (28 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Se si spara!?! ... questa mossa doveva farla 3anni fa, quando il ferro era caldo :mrgreen:


Naaa...ora è il momento di rendere il ferro rovente fargli capire che ha toccato il fondo e che è lui che se vuole deve salvare la loro unione.....altrimenti andale amici come prima


----------



## Asudem (28 Giugno 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> adesso che fare? io voglio vivere tranquillamente.. no per mia figlia non lo voglio lo stesso destino!


Sei molto giovane per volere solo tranquillità.
Hai diritto a molto di più.


----------



## Mari' (28 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E adesso che deve fare?
> Contnuare a farsi trattare così, soffrire così e dare alla figlia il modello di una donna che sopporta di tutto.
> Vorrà lo stesso destino per sua figlia?


Sono domande da rivolgere a lei, cosa ha intenzione di fare della sua vita, e quale immagine educativa vuole mostrare a sua figlia.

Noi siano e dobbiamo essere un esempio per i figli


----------



## Mari' (28 Giugno 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Naaa...ora è il momento di rendere il ferro rovente fargli capire che ha toccato il fondo e che è lui che se vuole deve salvare la loro unione.....altrimenti andale amici come prima


... dici che c'e' ancora tempo?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> adesso che fare? io voglio vivere tranquillamente.. no per mia figlia non lo voglio lo stesso destino!


 Vai dall'avvocato.
E nel frattempo passa dal super...


----------



## Angel (28 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... dici che c'e' ancora tempo?


Si ma non come ho fatto io....è brutto da dire ma in un rapporto bisogna donarsi.....ma allo stesso tempo....pretendere e tanto, altrimenti lo prendi solo in quel posto


----------



## Mari' (28 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vai dall'avvocato.
> E nel frattempo passa dal super...


Aspettavo con anZia questo tuo commento  sin dalla prima pagina :up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Aspettavo con anZia questo tuo commento  sin dalla prima pagina :up:


 Mi sono trattenuta...


----------



## Mari' (28 Giugno 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Si ma non come ho fatto io....è brutto da dire ma in un rapporto bisogna donarsi.....ma allo stesso tempo....*pretendere e tanto*, altrimenti lo prendi solo in quel posto


:up:


----------



## Giuma (28 Giugno 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Si ma non come ho fatto io....è brutto da dire ma in un rapporto bisogna donarsi.....ma allo stesso tempo....pretendere e tanto, altrimenti lo prendi solo in quel posto


è vero io mi sono donata per troppo tempo! e dopo tutto adesso è da un mese che mi chiede di avere un'altro figlio .   Io gli ho risposto che non mi sembra proprio il caso..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> è vero io mi sono donata per troppo tempo! e dopo tutto adesso è da un mese che mi chiede di avere un'altro figlio . Io gli ho risposto che non mi sembra proprio il caso..


 Questo dimostra che lui non ha il senso della realtà e che ti vuole relegare al ruolo di madre (anche sua?) che gli consente di aver maggiore libertà.
Se fosse segno di un amore residuo con la richiesta di separazione assumerebbe un atteggiamento diverso.


----------



## Asudem (28 Giugno 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> è vero io mi sono donata per troppo tempo! e dopo tutto adesso è da un mese che mi chiede di avere un'altro figlio .   Io gli ho risposto che non mi sembra proprio il caso..


Direi proprio di no.:idea:


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> è vero io mi sono donata per troppo tempo! e dopo tutto adesso è da un mese che mi chiede di avere un'altro figlio .   Io gli ho risposto che non mi sembra proprio il caso..



Scusa Giuma, tuo marito mi pare in uno stato confusionale alquanto preoccupante... forse è il caso che si faccia aiutare da un professionista, non credi?


----------



## Mari' (28 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Scusa Giuma, tuo marito mi pare in uno stato confusionale alquanto preoccupante... forse è il caso che si faccia aiutare da un professionista, non credi?


Un "paliatone" e' meglio, e' piu' efficace e soddisfa di piu'


----------



## Angel (28 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Scusa Giuma, tuo marito mi pare in uno stato confusionale alquanto preoccupante... forse è il caso che si faccia aiutare da un professionista, non credi?


Sarebbe un idea...però se ho capito il tipo immagino già la risposta :condom:


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Sarebbe un idea...però se ho capito il tipo immagino già la risposta :condom:



Temo pure io... io spero solo che lei abbia il coraggio per farsi davvero valere e dargli un ultimatum, se davvero è ancora innamorata.


----------



## Giuma (28 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Temo pure io... io spero solo che lei abbia il coraggio per farsi davvero valere e dargli un ultimatum, se davvero è ancora innamorata.


direi che uno così e confuso al massimo . come gli fa a passare per l'anticamera del cervello questa idea! certo io gli voglio dare un ultimatum :up:


----------



## Anna A (28 Giugno 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> direi che uno così e confuso al massimo . come gli fa a passare per l'anticamera del cervello questa idea! certo io gli voglio dare un ultimatum :up:


regola nr 1: non fare mai minacce che poi non si è in grado di sostenere fino in fondo.


----------



## Giuma (28 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> regola nr 1: non fare mai minacce che poi non si è in grado di sostenere fino in fondo.


io non voglio minacciare nessuno, voglio che prenda un posizione !


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> io non voglio minacciare nessuno, voglio che prenda un posizione !


 Lui l'ha già presa "faccio come mi pare" sei tu che non l'hai presa.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> regola nr 1: non fare mai minacce che poi non si è in grado di sostenere fino in fondo.


:up:


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2010)

Quoto persa in tutto!!!
Avvocato, e poi subito fuori di casa! Può darsi che lui si ravveda e si renda davvero conto di cosa sta/ha combinanto, ma se così non fosse almeno ti sei levata dalle scatole un tipo così.

E comunque sei troppo buona...alla prima scoperta avrei sbattuto fuori casa lui spaccato la faccia a lei, così mandati insieme a fare in c--o. 

Ti saresti risparmiata 3 anni di sofferenze, quando s'iniziano a vedere certi comportamenti sbdoli e bugiardi..è meglio mandarli fuori dalle balls a comportarsi così. Fastidioso come l'estrazione di un dente del giudizio, ma almeno si gode dell'anestesia sui 3 anni.


----------



## Daniele (28 Giugno 2010)

Cioè è una sua amica e la può vedere quando gli pare e piace? ma cavoli che stronzo!!! Sbattilo fuori di casa, mettilo sul lastrico e vedrai che forse forse verrà a più miti consigli.


----------



## tinkerbell (28 Giugno 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> e si proprio cosi! lui ha detto che mi da un'altra possibilità..


La possibilità di prender bene la mira sul suo culone grasso o secco che sia per spedirlo su Marte alla velocità della luce, spero...

Vedi il lato positivo: finalmente sai diche razza d'uomo prima o poi ti dovrai liberare... lo sai ora, perchè aspettare?


----------



## aristocat (29 Giugno 2010)

*Giuma*

Giuma hai scoperto chi è lui veramente. 
Tutto il "contorno" di chiacchiere di circostanza che ti fa ("cambierò...cambierò...vedrai...") non cambia la sostanza dei fatti.
Con tutti i tipi di tradimento che ci sono, tuo marito ha messo in pratica il più patetico e meschino.
Passi la sbandata per l"amica", ma non doveva mai permettersi di "bastonarti" come un cane (= sms "non rompere i ...." - ammiccamenti con l'amica al bar - "ti dò una possibilità" ).

Il problema non è neanche l"amica" ma la sua incapacità di mettere te al suo stesso piano, di trattarti in modo paritetico... 
quello che ti ha fatto secondo me è un modo per "ricordarti" che "chi comanda il gioco è lui". In altre parole, qualche complesso ce l'ha secondo me. Perdona la franchezza :condom:.
Ma domandati perchè lui ha scelto quella persona così gretta come amante, e non una donna "di spessore" :idea:...

Insomma è una persona a mio avviso egoista e meschina, retrograda che non sa porsi nel giusto modo con le donne che credono in qualcosa di bello e profondo....


----------



## Giuma (29 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Giuma hai scoperto chi è lui veramente.
> Tutto il "contorno" di chiacchiere di circostanza che ti fa ("cambierò...cambierò...vedrai...") non cambia la sostanza dei fatti.
> Con tutti i tipi di tradimento che ci sono, tuo marito ha messo in pratica il più patetico e meschino.
> Passi la sbandata per l"amica", ma non doveva mai permettersi di "bastonarti" come un cane (= sms "non rompere i ...." - ammiccamenti con l'amica al bar - "ti dò una possibilità" ).
> ...




me lo sono chiesta anch'io perchè lei come amante?è l'esatto opposto di me in tutto.. una volta mi disse è una che non vale niente ... pensa solo ad uscire e fare schopping ..non è in grado di fare niente, non è come te che qualsiasi problema anche nell'ambito della mia attività sai risolvere.. lei non sa neanche cambiarsi l'assegno dello stipendio perchè manda sua mamma in banca.  fisicamente poi mah ... non è solo una mia opinione ma di tutti quelli che l'anno vista e definita: un cesso , anti- atrazione per un'uomo.. e mi ricordo che in una litigata tra me e lui mi disse: stare con una bella come te è sempre un problema perchè la gente ti guarda! meglio stare con una brutta . e allora che devo fare farmi tirare sotto da un camion per diventare un cesso come la tua amante?? io non ho parole... hai ragione lui è egoista , pensa solo a lui e gli altri o si adattano o non è un suo problema!


----------



## megliosola (29 Giugno 2010)

scusa mi chiedo come hai potuto vivere tu e la tua bambina per ben 3 anni in un clima simile...e come fai a continuare  
capisco che una famiglia non si butta su due piedi, ma tuo marito credo sia veramente irrecuperabile (e forse non è un male per te) 
ma che orrore di uomo :incazzato:


----------



## dave.one (29 Giugno 2010)

> me lo sono chiesta anch'io perchè lei come amante?è l'esatto opposto di me in tutto.. una volta mi disse è una che non vale niente ... pensa solo ad uscire e fare schopping ..non è in grado di fare niente, non è come te che qualsiasi problema anche nell'ambito della mia attività sai risolvere.. lei non sa neanche cambiarsi l'assegno dello stipendio perchè manda sua mamma in banca.  fisicamente poi mah ... non è solo una mia opinione ma di tutti quelli che l'anno vista e definita: un cesso , anti- atrazione per un'uomo.. e mi ricordo che in una litigata tra me e lui mi disse: stare con una bella come te è sempre un problema perchè la gente ti guarda! meglio stare con una brutta . e allora che devo fare farmi tirare sotto da un camion per diventare un cesso come la tua amante?? io non ho parole... hai ragione lui è egoista , pensa solo a lui e gli altri o si adattano o non è un suo problema!


Ma, Giuma, perché continuare a soffrire così tanto? Perché non ti prendi anche tu il tuo tempo libero e lasci tuo marito a casa con la bambina ogni tanto (sempre se ti fidi della persona come padre)? Se hai amicizie, perché non le sfrutti? 
Sono solo delle idee buttate lì,  non risolvono il problema, ma potrebbero fornirti altri spunti su cui riflettere e vedere la tua situazione sotto una diversa prospettiva.
In bocca al lupo per tutto, a te ed alla bimba.


----------



## Micia (29 Giugno 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ciao kid. La mia non è paura di stare da sola, il fatto è che ne sono veramente innamorata , e forse da cretina pensavo che un giorno tutta questa brutta storia giungesse alla fine. Mi chiedo cosa gli costi non vederla più!


Giuma, benvenuta.
forse ti stai ponendo le domande sbagliate, motivo per cui invano troverai delle risposte.

Prova ad osservare questa storia dall'esterno e chiediti: come mai Giuma è innammorata di un uomo che : 
le mente, 
va fuori casa, 
torna, torna a tradirla
a ri-mente...e..ancora _le _ urla dietro di non scocciare con pretese assurde perchè lui è libero di fare cio' che vuole.

chiediti come mai tutto questo a Giuma piace, chiediti come mai Giuma non ambisce ad essere rispettata e amata come meriterebbe.

prova, ascoltati, non è facile rispondersi , certo , perchè quello che attiviamo per difenderci dalla paura di subire un abbandono non riusciamo a controllarlo cosi facilmente.anzi. si attivano le piu' subdole tecniche.  e nessuno ne è immune da questi meccanismi. quello che puo' fare la differenza è la consapevolezza. e la strada potrebbe essere questa.


----------



## Micia (29 Giugno 2010)

questo aspetto di lui -quello del buguardo traditore-non lo considerei come quello che comunemente si definisce  "VERO" , sottintendento quindi  che tutto il resto di giuma sia FALSO.

Il marito di giuma E' ANCHE QUESTO.

questo lo dico perchè nella economia di una elaborazione davvero dolorosa, che ho provato, come tutti coloro che in amore sono stati male, ragionare in questi termini piu' realistici e meno assolustici ci permette di affrontare con maggior lucidità quello che è il meglio per noi. ci permette di NON passare per pazzi, visionari -ma come ho fatto ad innammorami di uno cosi ?!!- , nella speranza di guarire prima da questo terremoto emotivo.


----------



## Micia (29 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lui l'ha già presa "faccio come mi pare" sei tu che non l'hai presa.


:up:


----------



## Anna A (29 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> :up:


damnata verba
restando in tema con la tua firma..


----------



## Giuma (29 Giugno 2010)

megliosola ha detto:


> scusa mi chiedo come hai potuto vivere tu e la tua bambina per ben 3 anni in un clima simile...e come fai a continuare
> capisco che una famiglia non si butta su due piedi, ma tuo marito credo sia veramente irrecuperabile (e forse non è un male per te)
> ma che orrore di uomo :incazzato:


non è stato pr niente facile passare tre anni cosi! il primo periodo sono andata in terapia .. ma al solo pensiero di andarci stavo peggio! tanto che la psicoterapeuta mi ha consigliato di ritornare dopo un periodo .. cosa che però non ho mai fatto. mia figlia l'ho sempre protetta, mai litigato con lui in sua presenza... mai pianto davanti a lei.. non dico che non abbia capito che qualcosa non va, perchè ha otto anni non ho otto mesi.. io ho sempre desiderato salvarla la mia famiglia!


----------



## Giuma (29 Giugno 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ma, Giuma, perché continuare a soffrire così tanto? Perché non ti prendi anche tu il tuo tempo libero e lasci tuo marito a casa con la bambina ogni tanto (sempre se ti fidi della persona come padre)? Se hai amicizie, perché non le sfrutti?
> Sono solo delle idee buttate lì,  non risolvono il problema, ma potrebbero fornirti altri spunti su cui riflettere e vedere la tua situazione sotto una diversa prospettiva.
> In bocca al lupo per tutto, a te ed alla bimba.


ho anch'io delle amicizie , ho provato ad uscire.. ma per me è come una tortura perchè piuttosto di passare due ore serene , non dico a divertirmi, io finchè sono fuori penso chissà dove sarà lui, che sia con lei? ma perchè io devo uscire da sola con gli amici quando ho un marito? poi magari qualcuno che conosco mi saluta e la domanda di rito è : e tuo marito dov'è? uff che situazione ...


----------



## Giuma (29 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Giuma, benvenuta.
> forse ti stai ponendo le domande sbagliate, motivo per cui invano troverai delle risposte.
> 
> Prova ad osservare questa storia dall'esterno e chiediti: come mai Giuma è innammorata di un uomo che :
> ...


la domande che hai scritto tu me le sono poste anch'io , ma purtroppo una risposta non ce l'ho! a me non è che piace il suo comportamento , essere presa in giro tradita ,ripresa, non so davvero come spiegarmi... io vorrei solo che finisse tutta questa situazione e che con il tempo si potesse stare bene assieme, amarsi come prima.


----------



## Micia (29 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> damnata verba
> restando in tema con la tua firma..


----------



## Micia (29 Giugno 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> la domande che hai scritto tu me le sono poste anch'io , ma purtroppo una risposta non ce l'ho! a me non è che piace il suo comportamento , essere presa in giro tradita ,ripresa, non so davvero come spiegarmi... io vorrei solo che finisse tutta questa situazione e che con il tempo si potesse stare bene assieme, amarsi come prima.


Giuma, le tue ragioni sono comprensibili, il problema è che se lui continua a dare segni di significato evidentemente opposti a quelli che desideri è un casino.

Per rimettere insieme i cocci di vaso rotto bisogna essere in due. 

Una cosa è certa, il tuo livello di tolleranza è tale che certamente lui si sente in una botte di ferro, sa che il nido del tuo affetto c'è , c'è stato e ci sarà, perchè dunque dovrebbe cambiare?


----------



## aristocat (29 Giugno 2010)

Giuma, oltre che dalla psicologa hai provato ad andare da un avvocato?
Così, "just in case"....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Giuma, oltre che dalla psicologa hai provato ad andare da un avvocato?
> Così, "just in case"....


Aveva detto di sì e che potrebbe essere sufficientemente tutelata.


----------



## aristocat (29 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Aveva detto di sì e che potrebbe essere sufficientemente tutelata.


Ah, grazie. Mi ero persa...:idea:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Giuma, benvenuta.
> forse ti stai ponendo le domande sbagliate, motivo per cui invano troverai delle risposte.
> 
> Prova ad osservare questa storia dall'esterno e chiediti: come mai Giuma è innammorata di un uomo che :
> ...


:umiledue::umiledue::umiledue:


miciolidia ha detto:


> questo aspetto di lui -quello del buguardo traditore-non lo considerei come quello che comunemente si definisce "VERO" , sottintendento quindi che tutto il resto di giuma sia FALSO.
> 
> Il marito di giuma E' ANCHE QUESTO.
> 
> questo lo dico perchè nella economia di una elaborazione davvero dolorosa, che ho provato, come tutti coloro che in amore sono stati male, ragionare in questi termini piu' realistici e meno assolustici ci permette di affrontare con maggior lucidità quello che è il meglio per noi. ci permette di NON passare per pazzi, visionari -ma come ho fatto ad innammorami di uno cosi ?!!- , nella speranza di guarire prima da questo terremoto emotivo.


:umile::umile:



Giuma ha detto:


> la domande che hai scritto tu me le sono poste anch'io , ma purtroppo una risposta non ce l'ho! a me non è che piace il suo comportamento , essere presa in giro tradita ,ripresa, non so davvero come spiegarmi... io vorrei solo che finisse tutta questa situazione e che con il tempo si potesse stare bene assieme, amarsi come prima.


Tu non vuoi accettare che lui sia diverso da come lo hai conosciuto e amato e (contrariamente a quanto fanno molti traditi e ben spiegato da Miciolidia) tu neghi la parte negativa di lui.
La neghi pervicacemente e aspetti che "rinsavisca", ma mi pare che sia una speranza vana.
Credo che tu lo faccia (ci sono passata) per una resistenza a rinunciare a un tuo progetto di vita, più che a lui, che si è rivelato non certo adeguato.


----------



## Amarax (29 Giugno 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ciao kid. La mia non è paura di stare da sola, il fatto è che ne sono veramente innamorata , e forse da cretina pensavo che un giorno tutta questa brutta storia giungesse alla fine. Mi chiedo cosa gli costi non vederla più!


 
Forse l'innamoramento passa a lui dopo 4-5 anni, per stanchezza.
Il problema è che tu dopo tutto questo tempo sei in uno stato d'inedia e non te ne frega più niente se ti ama o no.

Esperienza vissuta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Giugno 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Forse l'innamoramento passa a lui dopo 4-5 anni, per stanchezza.
> Il problema è che tu dopo tutto questo tempo sei in uno stato d'inedia e non te ne frega più niente se ti ama o no.
> 
> Esperienza vissuta.


Eh sì ..ormai l'incanto è rotto e non è accaduto il miracolo.
(v. Casa di Bambola- Ibsen http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casa_di_bambola non finirò mai di citare questo dramma)


----------



## aristocat (29 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Eh sì ..ormai l'incanto è rotto e non è accaduto il miracolo.
> (v. Casa di Bambola- Ibsen http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casa_di_bambola non finirò mai di citare questo dramma)


Bellissimo Casa di Bambola - tratteggia bene l'immaturità di una moglie, compagna di vita


----------



## aristocat (29 Giugno 2010)

Ribaltando, l'immaturità di un compagno di vita :incazzato:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Bellissimo Casa di Bambola - tratteggia bene l'immaturità di una moglie, compagna di vita


 :singleeye: eh?


aristocat ha detto:


> Ribaltando, l'immaturità di un compagno di vita :incazzato:


ah :up:


----------



## Micia (30 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :umiledue::umiledue::umiledue:
> :umile::umile:
> 
> 
> ...


e,quotandoci vicendevolmente, aggiungo  che  come ci è passata persa ci sono passata anche io. neghiamo per permetterci una scorciatoia, per difenderci da quel male, da quella realtà che ci fa perdere quelle sicurezze conquistate.

e quando gli amici ti chiedono " ma dov'è lui " ti fa ancora piu' incazzare la cosa, perchè poi raramente alcuni hanno la delicatezza di tacere, ben sapendo che la crisi è in corso, come se non riuscissero a vederti che come "la compagna di x " e non come una individualità disaffrancata "da x".

la verità è che  disaffrancati, ancora, a questo punto non lo si è.
è questo che di te devi recuperare Giuma. devi riuscire a conquistarti spazi di autonomia mentale come  nella quotidianità delle cose, nelle amicizie, negli interessi, nelle relazioni...in tutto.
 come se ti dovessi riscrivere nella realta. e brava sei stata con la cucciola.non è cosi facile fare finta di nulla. (io non ci sono riuscita e mio figlio ,che ora sta bene, ha pagato )

é come se dovessi riscrivere una nuova Giuma, piu' autonoma, capace di fare , intraprendere, essere ,  senza di lui.

se c'è una possibilità che lui si possa ravvedere, l'unica strada percorribile è questa. a te stessa devi dimostrare che ce la puoi fare senza di lui. credimi, col tempo questo esercizio comunque necessario PER LA TUA VITA ti farà un gran bene. ti riscoprirai che con lui o senza di lui, tu e la tua cucciola potete camminare insieme. che poi lui possa ritornare con te come lo era un tempo sarà un problema che osserverai con uno sguardo piu' forte, con meno illusioni, piu' realistico e meno disincantato.


----------



## Micia (30 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ribaltando, l'immaturità di un compagno di vita :incazzato:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> e,quotandoci vicendevolmente, aggiungo che come ci è passata persa ci sono passata anche io. neghiamo per permetterci una scorciatoia, per difenderci da quel male, da quella realtà che ci fa perdere quelle sicurezze conquistate.
> 
> e quando gli amici ti chiedono " ma dov'è lui " ti fa ancora piu' incazzare la cosa, perchè poi raramente alcuni hanno la delicatezza di tacere, ben sapendo che la crisi è in corso, come se non riuscissero a vederti che come "la compagna di x " e non come una individualità disaffrancata "da x".
> 
> ...


 :umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Micia (30 Giugno 2010)

*persa*

ammore, ho la vertebra 5 , 6, 7 scassulidde.
 le tue godono di migliore salute. me ne rallego


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ammore, ho la vertebra 5 , 6, 7 scassulidde.
> le tue godono di migliore salute. me ne rallego


 In effetti non ho problemi alla schiena... :mrgreen:


----------



## Amarax (30 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Eh sì ..ormai l'incanto è rotto e non è accaduto il miracolo.*
> (v. Casa di Bambola- Ibsen http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casa_di_bambola non finirò mai di citare questo dramma)




Già...il miracolo tanto sospirato,sollecitato, atteso.
Si passa da uno stato d'animo anelante,progettuale, di smania ad uno di inedia. Poi il nulla.
Ieri ho ricevuto un fascio  di rose rosse per il mio anomastico accompagnato da un bacetto fraterno sulla guancia. Ma chi è? Mio fratello? Le rose era meglio se le comprava bianche, rosa pallido. 
Ma il colore dell'indifferenza...qual'è?:singleeye:


----------



## Micia (30 Giugno 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Già...il miracolo tanto sospirato,sollecitato, atteso.
> Si passa da uno stato d'animo anelante,progettuale, di smania ad uno di inedia. Poi il nulla.
> Ieri ho ricevuto un fascio di rose rosse per il mio anomastico accompagnato da un bacetto fraterno sulla guancia. Ma chi è? Mio fratello? Le rose era meglio se le comprava bianche, rosa pallido.
> Ma il colore dell'indifferenza...qual'è?:singleeye:


buongiorno ama.

Dimmi una cosa, tu cosa avresti voluto che facesse?


----------



## China (30 Giugno 2010)

*neghiamo per permetterci una scorciatoia, per difenderci da quel male, da quella realtà che ci fa perdere quelle sicurezze conquistate.*

*devi riuscire a conquistarti spazi di autonomia mentale come nella quotidianità delle cose, nelle amicizie, negli interessi, nelle relazioni...in tutto.*

*é come se dovessi riscrivere una nuova Giuma (China), piu' autonoma, capace di fare , intraprendere, essere , senza di lui.*

*a te stessa devi dimostrare che ce la puoi fare senza di lui.* 


Me lo dico tutti i giorni, ma per ora è solo teoria. 
Sappiamo bene che questa è la strada per provare a ritirarsi su, per arrivare ad un anelato giorno in cui non avremo una spada piantata nel cuore, o, almeno, farà meno male. Ma tra il dire ed il fare c'è di mezzo il mare. Reinventarsi una vita, amicizie, passioni è una cosa molto difficile specialmente quando non c'è la disponibilità mentale, la voglia, figuriamoci l'entusiasmo, per farlo.
Chi l'ha già passato forse sa che prima si comincia con questo processo di ricostruzione di se stessi, prima si vede un po' di luce, ma per chi c'è dentro ancora, vede solo il buio ed annaspa invano.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Giugno 2010)

Finché si guarda il mare in cartolina, finché si sta seduti sul bordo piscina ...non si sa se si sarà mai in grado di nuotare.
Essere soli non significa buttarsi al largo, ma scendere piano la scaletta dalla parte dove si tocca...

...e l'acqua è trasparente ...non è una palude...


----------



## Amoremio (30 Giugno 2010)

Giuma, ho letto la tua storia

io come te sono stata tradita e ho sperato e perseguito la possibilità di ricostruire
e alla fine siamo riusciti

ma...

3 anni sono troppi per insistere, soprattutto se dopo 3 anni di quell'inferno il fedifrago ti dice che ti dà un'altra possibilità  e che comunque lui la vede e la sente quando gli pare (e questo anche se fosse un'ex amante o semplicemente un'amica che a te non piace per più che motivate ragioni)

cambia rotta
e prendine una che, comunque vada per te finirà bene

digli che:
la possibilità che lui ti ha dato (e per cui puoi anche ringraziarlo) a te non interessa
che la frequentazione di un ex amante come amica dovrebbe non essere presa in considerazione quando si ama la propria moglie
che ora sei tu a dare a lui una possibilità: quella di rifarsi una vita con lei, con qualcun altra o addirittura con te, ma comunque una vita altra perchè quella che avevate prima non c'è più
e che questa possibilità gliela dai chiedendo la separazione, che è tutt'altro che un atto definitivo, ma il modo per suggellare la vostra svolta, il momento in cui ciascuno (lui, ma anche tu, sottolinealo) potete ripensare a cosa volete
diglielo dopo aver dato mandato all'avvocato di mandargli la raccomandata ma prima che questa arrivi 
e non essere tu a recedere: aspetta di vedere se tiene a te abbastanza da ingoiare il suo orgoglio, come tu hai fatto per 3 anni


ps. 
non essere "generosa" nelle richieste che farai, tutela te stessa e tua figlia, perchè ricorda che la prima donna che vorrà prenderselo gli darà un figlio che in futuro avrà gli stessi diritti di tua figlia


----------



## Daniele (30 Giugno 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> anomastico


Ama, ti faccio notare che è onomastico, e non anomastico, che potrebbe essere la ricorrenza di una parte anatomica 
Ama, a mio avviso tu adesso vivi la tua vita con tuo marito come filtrata da quel muro che hai dovuto creare per resistere al suo tradimento, sei convinta della sua indifferenza e ti chiedi del perchè le rose rosse ed un bacio fraterno? magari ti chiedi perchè è così tiepido con te mentre con la stronza scopava come un mandrillo? Se è questo lui si sente sicuramente una merda e non sa come trattare con te.


----------



## Giuma (30 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Giuma, oltre che dalla psicologa hai provato ad andare da un avvocato?
> Così, "just in case"....


si ci sono andata dall'avvocato e sarei tutelata in pieno , anche per il fatto economico ... visto che gestico io la sua contabilità ... non potrebbe mentire .. anche la casa spetterebbe a me


----------



## Giuma (30 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Giuma, le tue ragioni sono comprensibili, il problema è che se lui continua a dare segni di significato evidentemente opposti a quelli che desideri è un casino.
> 
> Per rimettere insieme i cocci di vaso rotto bisogna essere in due.
> 
> Una cosa è certa, il tuo livello di tolleranza è tale che certamente lui si sente in una botte di ferro, sa che il nido del tuo affetto c'è , c'è stato e ci sarà, perchè dunque dovrebbe cambiare?


quindi tu cosa mi consiglieresti di fare?


----------



## Giuma (30 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> Giuma, ho letto la tua storia
> 
> io come te sono stata tradita e ho sperato e perseguito la possibilità di ricostruire
> e alla fine siamo riusciti
> ...


adesso c'è un problema enorme! stamattina ho fatto il test di gravidanza senza dirlo a lui .. avevo solo due giorni di ritardo .. cosa normalissima ma avevo una dubbio , perchè nell'ultimo periodo mi diceva troppo spesso di volere un'altro figlio. non prendendo la pillola ... il risultato è CHE SONO INCINTA !mi viene da piangere non so che fare!!


----------



## Daniele (30 Giugno 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> adesso c'è un problema enorme! stamattina ho fatto il test di gravidanza senza dirlo a lui .. avevo solo due giorni di ritardo .. cosa normalissima ma avevo una dubbio , perchè nell'ultimo periodo mi diceva troppo spesso di volere un'altro figlio. non prendendo la pillola ... il risultato è CHE SONO INCINTA !mi viene da piangere non so che fare!!


Non te lo posso dire io, sinceramente tu non dovevi rimanere incinta in queste condizioni. Non so che dirti proprio.
O almeno io so cosa farei nel tuo caso, ma è soggettivo e non te lo posso dire.
Mi spiace.


----------



## Giuma (30 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non te lo posso dire io, sinceramente tu non dovevi rimanere incinta in queste condizioni. Non so che dirti proprio.
> O almeno io so cosa farei nel tuo caso, ma è soggettivo e non te lo posso dire.
> Mi spiace.


la decisione l'ho presa anch'io .. verrò sicuramente criticata per questo... ma non è il caso di avere un figlio in queste condizioni! perciò non continuerò la gravidanza


----------



## Angel (30 Giugno 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> la decisione l'ho presa anch'io .. verrò sicuramente criticata per questo... ma non è il caso di avere un figlio in queste condizioni! perciò non continuerò la gravidanza


Si hai ragione...ma hai un pò di tempo davanti, questo evento potrebbe renderti più risoluta e forte con tanto di scadenza da rispettare, a lui non dire niente...ma fatti sentire per il resto con forza e determinazione....poi deciderai


----------



## Daniele (30 Giugno 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Si hai ragione...ma hai un pò di tempo davanti, questo evento potrebbe renderti più risoluta e forte con tanto di scadenza da rispettare, a lui non dire niente...ma fatti sentire per il resto con forza e determinazione....poi deciderai


Attenzione al non dire nulla, in condizioni particolari se lui scoprisse la cosa...potresti passare dalla parte del torto e addio tutto.
Sii però risoluta in questo e sappi che lui voleva un figlio solo per sviare i dubbi su di lui, non accorgendosi che questo era il modo per comprendere che i dubbi erano fondatissimi.
Sai, io non dico che tutto è perduto, ma lui è troppo certo di te, è troppo sicuro del suo bel nidino creato da potersi permettere di fare la voce grossa con te per fare quello che gli importa, è convinto di avere ragione, ma quando scoprirà di avere torto allora il mondo crollerà.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Giugno 2010)

A me cadono le braccia.


----------



## Angel (30 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Attenzione al non dire nulla, in condizioni particolari se lui scoprisse la cosa.*..potresti passare dalla parte del torto e addio tutto.
> Sii però risoluta in questo e sappi che lui voleva un figlio solo per sviare i dubbi su di lui, non accorgendosi che questo era il modo per comprendere che i dubbi erano fondatissimi.
> Sai, io non dico che tutto è perduto, ma lui è troppo certo di te, è troppo sicuro del suo bel nidino creato da potersi permettere di fare la voce grossa con te per fare quello che gli importa, è convinto di avere ragione, ma quando scoprirà di avere torto allora il mondo crollerà.


Mah su questo ho i miei dubbi...non è che deve nascondere 9 mesi di gravidanza cmq se decide di interrompere i tempi sono ristretti...insomma il mese..mese mezzo penso che non sia proprio un problema...il test di gravidanza una decide di farlo come e quando vuole...anche al nono mese


----------



## Giuma (30 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Attenzione al non dire nulla, in condizioni particolari se lui scoprisse la cosa...potresti passare dalla parte del torto e addio tutto.
> Sii però risoluta in questo e sappi che lui voleva un figlio solo per sviare i dubbi su di lui, non accorgendosi che questo era il modo per comprendere che i dubbi erano fondatissimi.
> Sai, io non dico che tutto è perduto, ma lui è troppo certo di te, è troppo sicuro del suo bel nidino creato da potersi permettere di fare la voce grossa con te per fare quello che gli importa, è convinto di avere ragione, ma quando scoprirà di avere torto allora il mondo crollerà.


non glielo dico... sono già stravolta da tutta la situazione di prima e adesso anche questo ...


----------



## Daniele (30 Giugno 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Mah su questo ho i miei dubbi...non è che deve nascondere 9 mesi di gravidanza cmq se decide di interrompere i tempi sono ristretti...insomma il mese..mese mezzo penso che non sia proprio un problema...il test di gravidanza una decide di farlo come e quando vuole...anche al nono mese


Qui si parla di menzogne, si parla di agire come quello stronzo, no, mai fare una cosa del genere. Lei ha già passato tre anni schifosi per colpa di una persona schifosa con cui ha deciso di passare la vita, per me due persone che hanno un figlio dovrebbero darsi un'altra possibilità, ma qui vedo che lui concede generosamente a lei di stare in casa con lui, come se fosse il Dio in terra, mentre dovrebbe capire che "Fantozzi" è! ("Fantocci lei è una merdaccia!!!!")


----------



## Giuma (30 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me cadono le braccia.


sono cadute pure a me ! la testa mi scoppia da mille pensieri..


----------



## Giuma (30 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Qui si parla di menzogne, si parla di agire come quello stronzo, no, mai fare una cosa del genere. Lei ha già passato tre anni schifosi per colpa di una persona schifosa con cui ha deciso di passare la vita, per me due persone che hanno un figlio dovrebbero darsi un'altra possibilità, ma qui vedo che lui concede generosamente a lei di stare in casa con lui, come se fosse il Dio in terra, mentre dovrebbe capire che "Fantozzi" è! ("Fantocci lei è una merdaccia!!!!")


hai davvero capito in pieno la situazione!! un figlia di otto anni ce l'abbiamo , un'latro figlio adesso non è il caso di averlo..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Giugno 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> sono cadute pure a me ! la testa mi scoppia da mille pensieri..


Faccio fatica a capire come hai potuto sopportare questa situazione assurda per tre anni, continuare a fare sesso con lui e arrivare a non usare precauzioni.
Ora però non mi pare che la situazione cambi per questo.
Tu devi fare le tue scelte con una figlia o con due figli.
Ma scegli.


----------



## Angel (30 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Qui si parla di menzogne, si parla di agire come quello stronzo, no, mai fare una cosa del genere. Lei ha già passato tre anni schifosi per colpa di una persona schifosa con cui ha deciso di passare la vita, per me due persone che hanno un figlio dovrebbero darsi un'altra possibilità, ma qui vedo che lui concede generosamente a lei di stare in casa con lui, come se fosse il Dio in terra, mentre dovrebbe capire che "Fantozzi" è! ("Fantocci lei è una merdaccia!!!!")


Hai na mezza idea di come lui cambierebbe *radicalmente* dal momento che lei gli dicesse di essere incinta?.....sarebbe solo una farsa che si rivelerebbe come tale solo fra qualche anno


----------



## Giuma (30 Giugno 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Hai na mezza idea di come lui cambierebbe *radicalmente* dal momento che lei gli dicesse di essere incinta?.....sarebbe solo una farsa che si rivelerebbe come tale solo fra qualche anno


scusa ma sono un pò confusa ... potresti spiegarti meglio .grazie


----------



## Daniele (30 Giugno 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Hai na mezza idea di come lui cambierebbe *radicalmente* dal momento che lei gli dicesse di essere incinta?.....sarebbe solo una farsa che si rivelerebbe come tale solo fra qualche anno


Non è questo, a prescindere dalla sua decisione che comunque sia non è ancora definitiva (definitiva è una cosa che è successa), lui dovrebbe essere messo al corrente di tutto e sapere che lei lo vuole fuori di casa a prescindere. In tal caso poi lui dovrebbe decidere se stare poi con lei o con la donna da due soldi che si fa tutti gli sposati (o spostati???)
Giuma ha vissuto 3 anni per me in condizioni di violenza psicologica, si può portare a far fare una persona quello che si vuole facendogli credere che lo abbia voluto lui stesso, a lei è successo di certo, se no non starebbe bene e non sarebbe incinta di questo omuncolo poco cresciuto.


----------



## Asudem (30 Giugno 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Hai na mezza idea di come lui cambierebbe *radicalmente* dal momento che lei gli dicesse di essere incinta?.....sarebbe solo una farsa che si rivelerebbe come tale solo fra qualche anno


concordo


----------



## Angel (30 Giugno 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> scusa ma sono un pò confusa ... potresti spiegarti meglio .grazie


Se ho ben capito, tu avresti piacere a una ricostruzione del vostro rapporto, chiaramente non alle condizioni di lui...la possibilità che ti da un occasione o al fatto di continuare a vedere la tipa  e altro (poi magari ho capito male io)...secondo me le regole dovresti dettarle tu...e dovresti pretendere e anche tanto...deve riconquistarti trattarti come donna e compagna, ma se gli dici che sei in "dolce" attesa secondo me lui ti asseconderà alla grande specialmente visto che te l'ha chiesto pure lui di avere un altro bimbo.


----------



## Giuma (30 Giugno 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Se ho ben capito, tu avresti piacere a una ricostruzione del vostro rapporto, chiaramente non alle condizioni di lui...la possibilità che ti da un occasione o al fatto di continuare a vedere la tipa  e altro (poi magari ho capito male io)...secondo me le regole dovresti dettarle tu...e dovresti pretendere e anche tanto...deve riconquistarti trattarti come donna e compagna, ma se gli dici che sei in "dolce" attesa secondo me lui ti asseconderà alla grande specialmente visto che te l'ha chiesto pure lui di avere un altro bimbo.


certo hai capito bene, io voglio una ricostruzione del nostro rapporto.. mi sono anche chiesta come mai adesso voglia un'altro figlio da me. se mi avesse detto ho sbagliato, ricominciamo , oppure che mi ama ancora. Invece tutto questo non me l'ha detto. io non so neanche se abbia ancora quella donna o no .Non so neanche se dirglielo che sono in dolce attesa... io adesso non mi fido del tutto di lui . oddio ma perchè tutto questo capita a me.


----------



## Asudem (30 Giugno 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> certo hai capito bene, io voglio una ricostruzione del nostro rapporto.. mi sono anche chiesta come mai adesso voglia un'altro figlio da me. se mi avesse detto ho sbagliato, ricominciamo , oppure che mi ama ancora. Invece tutto questo non me l'ha detto. io non so neanche se abbia ancora quella donna o no .Non so neanche se dirglielo che sono in dolce attesa... io adesso non mi fido del tutto di lui . *oddio ma perchè tutto questo capita a me.*


Un po' mi pare che tu non faccia molto per cambiare la situazione.
Pensare ad un figlio come collante o seconda chance è assurdo.
Di tempo per rifletterci su ne hai un po'. 
Fallo cercando di leggerti bene dentro.
Prima di parlare con lui però


----------



## Giuma (30 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> Un po' mi pare che tu non faccia molto per cambiare la situazione.
> Pensare ad un figlio come collante o seconda chance è assurdo.
> Di tempo per rifletterci su ne hai un po'.
> Fallo cercando di leggerti bene dentro.
> Prima di parlare con lui però


no *un figlio* non è un collante o una seconda change!*è il frutto dell'amore di due persone!*
ho tempo per rifletterci .. ma al momento l'unica soluzione che ritengo opportuna credo sia quella di interrompere la gravidanza. e prima lo faccio meglio è ..


----------



## Anna A (30 Giugno 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> no *un figlio* non è un collante o una seconda change!*è il frutto dell'amore di due persone!*
> ho tempo per rifletterci .. ma al momento l'unica soluzione che ritengo opportuna credo sia quella di interrompere la gravidanza. e prima lo faccio meglio è ..


 
hai qualcuno di cui ti fidi con cui parlare di questa situazione?


----------



## Amoremio (30 Giugno 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> adesso c'è un problema enorme! stamattina ho fatto il test di gravidanza senza dirlo a lui .. avevo solo due giorni di ritardo .. cosa normalissima ma avevo una dubbio , perchè nell'ultimo periodo mi diceva troppo spesso di volere un'altro figlio. non prendendo la pillola ... il risultato è CHE SONO INCINTA !mi viene da piangere non so che fare!!


 
con 2 o con uno è la stessa cosa

rispetta te stessa se vuoi rispetto

tante cose si possono sopportare temporaneamente in nome dell'amore e della famiglia

ma ....

con le premesse che lui ha fissato, se accetti che futuro ti aspetti?


----------



## Giuma (30 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> hai qualcuno di cui ti fidi con cui parlare di questa situazione?


purtroppo no ..


----------



## Giuma (30 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> con 2 o con uno è la stessa cosa
> 
> rispetta te stessa se vuoi rispetto
> 
> ...


non so che futuro mi può aspetterare con le sue premesse! ed è per questo che non ritengo il momento adatto ad "allargare" la famiglia. la nascita di un'altro figlio lo può cambiare?


----------



## Amoremio (30 Giugno 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> non so che futuro mi può aspetterare con le sue premesse! ed è per questo che non ritengo il momento adatto ad "allargare" la famiglia. la nascita di un'altro figlio lo può cambiare?


no

ma un ritrovato rispetto per te stessa lo può risvegliare


tu non prendevi precauzioni perchè provvedeva lui o perchè ti affidavi al destino?


----------



## Giuma (30 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> no
> 
> ma un ritrovato rispetto per te stessa lo può risvegliare
> 
> ...


perchè in otto anni ha sempre "provveduto lui" ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Giugno 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> non so che futuro mi può aspetterare con le sue premesse! ed è per questo che non ritengo il momento adatto ad "allargare" la famiglia. la nascita di un'altro figlio lo può cambiare?


Io non ho capito cosa ti aspetti?
Vuoi che ti sosteniamo nella decisione di abortire all'insaputa di tuo marito?
Io sinceramente non me la sento proprio.
Vuoi che ti diciamo che con un figlio si sistemeranno le cose?
Non credo possa dirtelo nessuno.
Vorresti scaricarti di ogni responsabilità?
Vuoi poter dire che è stato qualcuno di un forum a consigliarti di vare una cosa o l'altra?
Non penso che troverai quello che cerchi.

Mi stupisce poi che solo ieri dicevi che lui parlava di un secondo figlio e tu pensavi che assolutamente non fosse il caso e stamattina hai fatto il test?
A tutte le domande sul perché come donna che si trova in una situazione disperata possa far sesso e ancor più senza protezione non hai risposto.
Ci sono cose che non quadrano.
O forse sì.


----------



## Giuma (30 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non ho capito cosa ti aspetti?
> Vuoi che ti sosteniamo nella decisione di abortire all'insaputa di tuo marito?
> Io sinceramente non me la sento proprio.
> Vuoi che ti diciamo che con un figlio si sistemeranno le cose?
> ...


di certo la amia decisione non sarà in base a quello che mi dice un forum... io qui mi sto solo confrontando con persone che posso avere avuto le mie stesse problematiche pensieri dubbi o persone che mi danno un loro parere. 
parlavo solo ieri di un secondo figlio... perchè quando ho scritto il messaggio inziale non ho ricordato di scrivere questo particolare.. 
si sarò anche una donna disperata ma io non ho fatto sesso ho fatto l'amore con mio marito. a te forse sembrerà assurdo ...


----------



## Lettrice (30 Giugno 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> non so che futuro mi può aspetterare con le sue premesse! ed è per questo che non ritengo il momento adatto ad "allargare" la famiglia. la nascita di un'altro figlio lo può cambiare?


Non credo che qualcuno possa rispondere a questa domanda...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Giugno 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> di certo la amia decisione non sarà in base a quello che mi dice un forum... io qui mi sto solo confrontando con persone che posso avere avuto le mie stesse problematiche pensieri dubbi o persone che mi danno un loro parere.
> parlavo solo ieri di un secondo figlio... perchè quando ho scritto il messaggio inziale non ho ricordato di scrivere questo particolare..
> si sarò anche una donna disperata ma io non ho fatto sesso ho fatto l'amore con mio marito. a te forse sembrerà assurdo ...


 E' sì assurdo perché l'amore si fa in due (e uno che si comporta come tu ci racconti che si comporta tuo marito, l'amore non lo fa), di un uomo che tradisce e con una donna che consideri promiscua non ci si fida e si usano profilattici sempre. Non ho capito di quale particolare di eri scordata ieri? Che eri in ritardo?
In ogni caso non hai il coraggio da tre anni di compiere una scelta, sopportando di tutto, e adesso sei risoluta nel rifiutare un figlio che non hai fatto nulla per non concepire?
Prendi una decisione per te e per la figlia che già c'è e il secondo figlio potrà crescere anche con un padre che lo seguirà a giorni alterni.
Del resto non è che uno può lavorare, fare i suoi comodi con l'amante, frequentare locali e aver molto più tempo per i figli. Anzi con la separazione i tuoi figli avrebbero garantito per legge più tempo con lui di quanto ne avrebbero restando in questa situazione.


----------



## Amoremio (30 Giugno 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> perchè in otto anni ha sempre "provveduto lui" ...


quindi hai idea che ti abbia "incastrato"?


----------



## Amarax (30 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> buongiorno ama.
> 
> Dimmi una cosa, tu cosa avresti voluto che facesse?



Che mi avesse dimostrato l'amore per me.
Ma non poteva.
Non ha fatto niente se non peggiorare la situazione con gli squilli a lei mentre io ero alla vigilia di una delicata indagine endoscopica.

Poi ,ora, aspetta che mi passi senza fare assolutamente niente.

In tutta onestà? Credo che l'amore per me sia finito da un pezzo. Non gli faccio nessuna colpa di questo,ovvio, ed avevo perdonato tutto andando avanti, cieca ad ogni evidenza. Poi ho detto basta, e quegli squilli, in quel momento...me li poteva risparmiare.
Non glie li perdonerò mai, non ci riesco.
Lo sa.


----------



## Micia (1 Luglio 2010)

lui messaggia mentre fai la visita  e ti porta le rose rosse .

Ama, mi spiace che tu la visita la vada a fare ancora  in compagnia sua.

sola cara. 
sola.saresti in ottima compagnia .


----------



## Amarax (1 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> lui messaggia mentre fai la visita  e ti porta le rose rosse .
> 
> Ama, mi spiace che tu la visita la vada a fare ancora  in compagnia sua.
> 
> ...


Già.
Mancanza di buon gusto basilare.
Gli chiesi cosa si aspettava accadesse da quegli squilli fatti anonimamente ...la signora aveva il terzo figlio di pochi mesi...
Già...ma la loro storia era iniziata che aveva la seconda figlia di pochi medi.
Il momento opportuno per loro.


----------



## Daniele (1 Luglio 2010)

Giuma, vai in ospedale al MTS, fatti fare gli esami va! Tuo marito se  la fa con una donna dal comportamento non proprio certo, tu non la conosci e non sai con che chi si sia accoppiata (o con cosa ), cioè non sai nulla di lei e la probabilità che possa avere una malattia è maggiore che in altri, se fosse così tuo marito che da quanto si è capito fa tanto la voce grossa ma non è furbo sarebbe certamente malato e tu con lui che non ti sei tutelata sperando che non vedendo non ti sarebbe successo nulla.
Tutelati e basta paarole e basta "famiglia" come se fosse l'unica cosa della vita, esiste anche la dignità di essere donna che tu hai sepolto in nome di una famiglia che non esiste più, se non accetti la di lui amante in essa.

Per ama, tuo marito allora era partito di capoccia, era un bimbo viziato, doveva messaggiare come un adolescente, doveva squillare come un cretino per sentirsi quel bimbetto che voleva essere.
Sai perchè non fa nulla per te? Perchè sa di essere un bimbetto del cavolo e sicuramente se è rimasto con te vorrà dire qualcosa. Accetta questo per ora ma digli in faccia che non gli perdonerai mai quella vigliaccata degli squilli e che lui con il suo comportamento ha solo rovinato te, mentre lui se l'è goduta alla grande ed ha mietuto il suo grano.


----------



## dave.one (1 Luglio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Già.
> Mancanza di buon gusto basilare.
> Gli chiesi cosa si aspettava accadesse da quegli squilli fatti anonimamente ...la signora aveva il terzo figlio di pochi mesi...
> Già...ma la loro storia era iniziata che aveva la seconda figlia di pochi medi.
> Il momento opportuno per loro.


Non so quanto riuscirei a tollerare il fatto che, fronte a me, mia moglie si... messaggia, telefona, sente, parla, ecc., con l'altro.
Partirei in quarta con una scenata dettata dall'impulso e non dalla ragione; poi ovviamente me ne pentirei perché, a mente fredda, comincerei a ragionare, dandomi dell'Ernesto (quello destro - chiedo scusa a chiunque si chiami Ernesto), in quanto la situazione sarebbe potuta essere gestita diversamente.


----------



## Daniele (1 Luglio 2010)

Davide, io prenderei il cellulare e lo schianterei al muro distruggendolo...senza dire nulla, solo con questa azione farei notare il mio "leggero" disappunto. Questo mi ricorda la mia ex quando ho scoperto il tradimento, la prima cosa che ha detto quando siamo stati soli è stata "come ti sei perm...." ed ha smesso vedendo il mio sguardo.


----------



## China (1 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Non so quanto riuscirei a tollerare il fatto che, fronte a me, mia moglie si... messaggia, telefona, sente, parla, ecc., con l'altro.
> Partirei in quarta con una scenata dettata dall'impulso e non dalla ragione; poi ovviamente me ne pentirei perché, a mente fredda, comincerei a ragionare, dandomi dell'Ernesto (quello destro - chiedo scusa a chiunque si chiami Ernesto), in quanto la situazione sarebbe potuta essere gestita diversamente.


A me è successo e la mia reazione è stata controllatissima (tanto per cambiare!), ma spesso ho pensato che forse sarebbe stato più utile inveire, gridare e strepitare. Anche per sfogo, ma soprattutto per non farsi annullare e calpestare. La cosa che mi stupisce enormemente è che di fronte al tradimento di mio marito non ho reagito come io stessa avrei pensato anche solo 3 mesi fa. Sono una donna forte ed energica che affronta le cose in prima persona e non chiede sconti. In questa situazione il quadro di me stessa che vedo è quello di una povera vittima indifesa che si accuccia e non trova la forza di reagire e di pretendere il rispetto che merita. 
Perchè, secondo voi?


----------



## Micia (1 Luglio 2010)

China ha detto:


> A me è successo e la mia reazione è stata controllatissima (tanto per cambiare!), ma spesso ho pensato che forse sarebbe stato più utile inveire, gridare e strepitare. Anche per sfogo, ma soprattutto per non farsi annullare e calpestare. La cosa che mi stupisce enormemente è che di fronte al tradimento di mio marito non ho reagito come io stessa avrei pensato anche solo 3 mesi fa. Sono una donna forte ed energica che affronta le cose in prima persona e non chiede sconti. In questa situazione il quadro di me stessa che vedo è quello di una povera vittima indifesa che si accuccia e non trova la forza di reagire e di pretendere il rispetto che merita.
> Perchè, secondo voi?


non è facile dirlo China.
rischierei di dire banalità. come sai ogni storia è a sè, perchè ogni uomo ne ha una, aggiugi che nella tua c'è una sofferenza fisica  che comunque agirebbe su  qualsiasi geografia emotiva talmente è devastante. ..per cui ora mi riservo di leggerti, e con attenzione

Tu che idea ti sei fatta?


----------



## Micia (1 Luglio 2010)

China ha detto:


> A me è successo e la mia reazione è stata controllatissima (*tanto per cambiare*!), ma spesso ho pensato che forse sarebbe stato più utile inveire, gridare e strepitare. Anche per sfogo, ma soprattutto per non farsi annullare e calpestare. La cosa che mi stupisce enormemente è che di fronte al tradimento di mio marito non ho reagito come io stessa avrei pensato anche solo 3 mesi fa. Sono una donna forte ed energica che affronta le cose in prima persona e non chiede sconti. In questa situazione il quadro di me stessa che vedo è quello di una povera vittima indifesa che si accuccia e non trova la forza di reagire e di pretendere il rispetto che merita.
> Perchè, secondo voi?


é vero che tu parli di reazione controllate *consuete ,* e questo generallizzando è indice di sicurezza.Quindi non dovresti stupirti. 
ho detto stupidaggini?


----------



## minnie (1 Luglio 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> certo hai capito bene, io voglio una ricostruzione del nostro rapporto.. mi sono anche chiesta come mai adesso voglia un'altro figlio da me. se mi avesse detto ho sbagliato, ricominciamo , oppure che mi ama ancora. Invece tutto questo non me l'ha detto. io non so neanche se abbia ancora quella donna o no .Non so neanche se dirglielo che sono in dolce attesa... io adesso non mi fido del tutto di lui . oddio ma perchè tutto questo capita a me.


Ciao Giuma,
ti posso dare una mia opinione? L'altra, da come la descrivi, non ha minimamente intenzione di "prendersi" tuo marito, ma si diverte da matti a pensare di rubartelo (se no xkè dirti che ha una storia con lui?).
Quindi a lei sta benissimo continuare a fare l'amante. Quindi a tuo marito sta benissimo continuare a tenere te come moglie (nel senso di sesso garantito+impiegata gratis+colf gratis+cuoca gratis+baby sitter gratis ecc ecc), tanto più che tu sai, lui sa che tu sai e sa che lo ami talmente da sopportare la presenza dell'altra. Ma per garantirsi che tu non dia le dimissioni dal rapporto di lavoro che hai con lui ha capito che un altro figlio le renderebbe decisamente più complicate...... tanto a lui che gli cambia, sei tu che avresti più da fare.... E questa è la mia personalissima opinione sul perchè vuole un altro figlio......

Però, e te lo dico per esperienza personale, pensaci bene prima di abortire. Molto molto molto bene. Si ha troppo poco tempo per decidere e ci sono troppe emozioni che ti confondono le idee in quel poco tempo. Purtroppo però, è una scelta da cui non torni indietro. E dopo hai tanto tanto tanto tempo per rimpiangere una scelta sbagliata. Io ho fatto tanti anni fa questa scelta sbagliatissima e ancora oggi (forse ancora di più ora che ho un altro bambino piccolo) mi chiedo come sarebbe stato averlo fra le braccia, di che colore avrebbe avuto gli occhi e i capelli, quale sarebbe il suo odore, se sarebbe stato maschio o femmina. Ma è stato perchè ho avuto poco tempo per decidere e mi sono fatta convincere (sempre dallo stesso bas....do) che aspettare fosse la scelta giusta. Non ti dico di non farlo, ma prenditi tutto il tempo che puoi per decidere. Un abbraccio.......
Quanto a se decidi di tenerlo, digli del tuo stato, condivido che non dirglielo ti getterebbe anche di fronte a un giudice in una luce diversa dalla vittima che sei, ma poi lascialo subito, prima che nasca...
Dopo è molto molto più difficile con un bimbo piccolo....


----------



## Giuma (1 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Davide, io prenderei il cellulare e lo schianterei al muro distruggendolo...senza dire nulla, solo con questa azione farei notare il mio "leggero" disappunto. Questo mi ricorda la mia ex quando ho scoperto il tradimento, la prima cosa che ha detto quando siamo stati soli è stata "come ti sei perm...." ed ha smesso vedendo il mio sguardo.


sono proprio tutti uguali che tradiscono!! io una sera mi sono avvicinata a mio marito ma lui era troppo indaffarato con il cellulare ... eh giustamente stava scrivendo ... ho letto in alto il nome di lei! gli chiudo il cel e gli dico ma che cosa stavi facendo? :incazzato:la sua risposta? fatti gli affari tuoi che vivi 100 anni .  io dalla rabbia gli dissi con tutte le maledizioni che ti ho mandato eppure a lei avrai altri due mesi di vita di tu!! questo stronzo che fa? mi dice bhe allora finisco di fare quello che stavo facendo: prende il cellulare e scrive: buona notte un bacio!


----------



## Daniele (1 Luglio 2010)

Giuma, a volte urlare e sbraitare serve eccome!!! Sei stata troppo calma e passiva e lui ha sfruttato il tutto. Sei nella cacca e non poco, le reazioni vanno fatte a caldo.


----------



## Giuma (1 Luglio 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Ciao Giuma,
> ti posso dare una mia opinione? L'altra, da come la descrivi, non ha minimamente intenzione di "prendersi" tuo marito, ma si diverte da matti a pensare di rubartelo (se no xkè dirti che ha una storia con lui?).
> Quindi a lei sta benissimo continuare a fare l'amante. Quindi a tuo marito sta benissimo continuare a tenere te come moglie (nel senso di sesso garantito+impiegata gratis+colf gratis+cuoca gratis+baby sitter gratis ecc ecc), tanto più che tu sai, lui sa che tu sai e sa che lo ami talmente da sopportare la presenza dell'altra. Ma per garantirsi che tu non dia le dimissioni dal rapporto di lavoro che hai con lui ha capito che un altro figlio le renderebbe decisamente più complicate...... tanto a lui che gli cambia, sei tu che avresti più da fare.... E questa è la mia personalissima opinione sul perchè vuole un altro figlio......
> 
> ...


si forse tu da fuori vedi la cosa con molta più razzionalità di me! probabilmente lei uno cosi non lo vorrebbe mai ... infatti c'è stata una persona che abbiamo in comune che mi ha detto questa frase: se tu divorzi da tuo marito sta sicura che lo "lascia" anche lei! 
credo che non sbagli più di tanto quando dici che sarebbe una garanzia maggiore nel non dare le mie dimissioni se ho un'altro figlio ... anche perchè lui ha iniziato a parlarme da poco .. giusto appunto quando io in questo ultimo periodo sto puntando i piedi più di una volta. gli ho fatto capire che così con me non funziona più. dicendoglio che sono stanca che non voglio più vivere così , le relazioni a tre non fanno per me... che dopo tre anni ne ho le ...... strapiene di tutto sto schifo. gli ho anche detto sta con lei cosi ti risparmi tutte le fatiche di trovarti di "nascosto" di raccontare un sacco di balle, di perdere tempo e soldi per tutti gli sms che vi scrivete.
la sua risposta? se mi interessava sarei con lei e tu non ci saresti più, se sono qui con te è perchè io la mia decisione l'ho presa.. la decisione di non lasciarti !
avrei un mese e mezzo per pensarci... lo sò che poi non si torna indietro. ma penso anche ad un'altra cosa se decidessi di tenerlo.. e magari lui continuasse nei suoi atteggiamenti.. ad avere se non la stessa anche un'altra amante? che vita avrebbero i miei figli? no no non fa per me . 
adesso comunque le cose stanno cambiando.. e questo mi fa pensare!
di solito esce tutte le sere ... voci di corridoio mi hanno informata che l'ha lasciata . e infatti qualcosa non mi torna.. lo vedo diverso , venerdi sabato e domenica siamo usciti insieme, lunedi è rimasto a casa anche martedi, ieri sera è uscito solo mezzora...


----------



## dave.one (1 Luglio 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> si forse tu da fuori vedi la cosa con molta più razzionalità di me! probabilmente lei uno cosi non lo vorrebbe mai ... infatti c'è stata una persona che abbiamo in comune che mi ha detto questa frase: se tu divorzi da tuo marito sta sicura che lo "lascia" anche lei!
> credo che non sbagli più di tanto quando dici che sarebbe una garanzia maggiore nel non dare le mie dimissioni se ho un'altro figlio ... anche perchè lui ha iniziato a parlarme da poco .. giusto appunto quando io in questo ultimo periodo sto puntando i piedi più di una volta. gli ho fatto capire che così con me non funziona più. dicendoglio che sono stanca che non voglio più vivere così , le relazioni a tre non fanno per me... che dopo tre anni ne ho le ...... strapiene di tutto sto schifo. gli ho anche detto sta con lei cosi ti risparmi tutte le fatiche di trovarti di "nascosto" di raccontare un sacco di balle, di perdere tempo e soldi per tutti gli sms che vi scrivete.
> la sua risposta? *se mi interessava sarei con lei e tu non ci saresti più, se sono qui con te è perchè io la mia decisione l'ho presa.. la decisione di non lasciarti !*
> avrei un mese e mezzo per pensarci... lo sò che poi non si torna indietro. ma penso anche ad un'altra cosa se decidessi di tenerlo.. e magari lui continuasse nei suoi atteggiamenti.. ad avere se non la stessa anche un'altra amante? che vita avrebbero i miei figli? no no non fa per me .
> ...


Scusa, ma che kaiser vuol dire il grassetto? Che devi dire grazie perché ha deciso lui per tutti e due e, di conseguenza, piegarti a 90 ogni volta che lui vuole? Cioè, oltre cornuta anche mazziata??
Scusami, ma certe cose farebbero andare in bestia anche la persona più mansueta...
No, qui mi sa che qui o si va a patti chiari, oppure continuerai giocoforza a subire.


----------



## Daniele (1 Luglio 2010)

Giuma, lui ha deciso di stare con te, ma tu potresti decidere di non volerlo, che non vale la pena di stare con un uomo evidentemente scarso. Dai, lo chiameremo Fiat Tipo, perchè come quella macchina prometteva tanto...ma di qualità mancava parecchio. (la DGT soprattutto)


----------



## minnie (1 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Giuma, lui ha deciso di stare con te, ma tu potresti decidere di non volerlo, che non vale la pena di stare con un uomo evidentemente scarso. Dai, lo chiameremo Fiat Tipo, perchè come quella macchina prometteva tanto...ma di qualità mancava parecchio. (la DGT soprattutto)


 
Bravo Daniele!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Ciao Giuma,
> ti posso dare una mia opinione? L'altra, da come la descrivi, non ha minimamente intenzione di "prendersi" tuo marito, ma si diverte da matti a pensare di rubartelo (se no xkè dirti che ha una storia con lui?).
> Quindi a lei sta benissimo continuare a fare l'amante. Quindi a tuo marito sta benissimo continuare a tenere te come moglie (nel senso di sesso garantito+impiegata gratis+colf gratis+cuoca gratis+baby sitter gratis ecc ecc), tanto più che tu sai, lui sa che tu sai e sa che lo ami talmente da sopportare la presenza dell'altra. Ma per garantirsi che tu non dia le dimissioni dal rapporto di lavoro che hai con lui ha capito che un altro figlio le renderebbe decisamente più complicate...... tanto a lui che gli cambia, sei tu che avresti più da fare.... E questa è la mia personalissima opinione sul perchè vuole un altro figlio......
> 
> ...


Hai perfettamente ragione! Minnie mi dispiace immensamente per quel che ti è capitato. Questi sono momenti in cui si prova nei fatti il valore di un uomo. Giuma pensaci bene. Ma secondo me, se accetti, devi dire a lui che stai aspettando un figlio da lui. Anche una gravidanza indesiderata è una cosa che capita a molte coppie. Magari tante volte si fa sesso, anche per coprire i problemi. Magari con questa nuova realtà rinsavisce e mette la testa a posto. Magari si verifica quel fatto per cui dice vorrei tanto ma non posso perchè ho delle precise responsabilità verso la mia famiglia. So che la decisione ultima spetta a noi donne, ma è inqualificabile l'essere lasciate sole a prendere questa decisione. Leggi bene cosa ti dice Minnie, che ti ha portato la sua esperienza di vita. Io ho avuto solo un aborto spontaneo, alla prima gravidanza, e sono stata davvero male, anche se era spontaneo. Non oso pensare come ci si senta con un'interruzione di gravidanza, ma è una cosa a cui poi non si può porre rimedio e bisogna conviverci per il resto dei giorni. Quella si che è una cosa finchè morte non ci separi. Mi dispiace immensamente per quello che passi. Immensamente.


----------



## Giuma (1 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Giuma, lui ha deciso di stare con te, ma tu potresti decidere di non volerlo, che non vale la pena di stare con un uomo evidentemente scarso. Dai, lo chiameremo Fiat Tipo, perchè come quella macchina prometteva tanto...ma di qualità mancava parecchio. (la DGT soprattutto)


haha ah ah :rotfl:fiat tipo ... bella idea
grazie mi hai fatto ride!:up:

si infatti io potrei decidere di non volerlo! non siamo più ai tempi di mussolini per fortuna ... la dittatura non esiste più


----------



## Giuma (1 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Scusa, ma che kaiser vuol dire il grassetto? Che devi dire grazie perché ha deciso lui per tutti e due e, di conseguenza, piegarti a 90 ogni volta che lui vuole? Cioè, oltre cornuta anche mazziata??
> Scusami, ma certe cose farebbero andare in bestia anche la persona più mansueta...
> No, qui mi sa che qui o si va a patti chiari, oppure continuerai giocoforza a subire.


magari nella sua mente contorta dovrei pire dire grazie per avere un uomo speciale come te! di avere ancora l'onore di poter stare con te... 
COL KAISER CHE LO DICO ! O LO PENSO
E SI PATTI CHIARI!!


----------



## Giuma (1 Luglio 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione! Minnie mi dispiace immensamente per quel che ti è capitato. Questi sono momenti in cui si prova nei fatti il valore di un uomo. Giuma pensaci bene. Ma secondo me, se accetti, devi dire a lui che stai aspettando un figlio da lui...


è UNA DECISIONE SI CHE MI PORTERO' DIETRO FINO ALLA MORTE.. DI QUESTO DI NE SONO CONSAPEVOLE.
cosa intendi quando scrivi : se accetti?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> è UNA DECISIONE SI CHE MI PORTERO' DIETRO FINO ALLA MORTE.. DI QUESTO DI NE SONO CONSAPEVOLE.
> cosa intendi quando scrivi : se accetti?


Se accetti la mia opinione. Sono cose delicatissime queste.


----------



## Papero (5 Luglio 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ciao a tutti ! è la prima volta che scrivo.. confesso che vorrei in  pochi secondi buttare fuori tutto quello che ho dentro da tempo!  cercherò per quanto possibile di essere chiara anche se non sarà impresa  facile. Ho 31 anni sposata da 8 con una bimba di sette anni. Ho  conosciuto quello che adesso è mio marito (33 anni)dopo che la mia prima  storia d'amore era finita. Con lui mi sono trovata da subito  benissimo... dopo un breve periodo ero innamorata follemente di lui e  ancora ora purtroppo . ci siamo sposati e le cose andavano bene,  uscivamo sempre insieme da soli o con amici, e comunque lui usciva anche  da solo con amici. A volte litigavamo ma poi si risolveva tutto. Tre  anni fà inizio il mio "Calvario". Entrò nella nostra compagnia una  ragazza che ora ha 35 anni e questa era single. Con il tempo venni a  sepere che frequentava sempre uomini sposati , una volta arrivò in un  bar dove c'era anche il marito di sua sorella e si baciarono in bocca.  andavamo sempre a prenderla a casa perchè povera lei non aveva amici con  cui uscire, con mio marito parlava rideva e scherzava... ma ad un certo  punto mi accorsi che c'era qualcosa che non mi quadrava.. una sera che  lei un c'era io stavo camminando dietro a mio marito gli arriva un sms e  lo leggo anch'io , c'era scritto :che tristezza stasera senza di te  ,sono in discoteca c'è anche tua sorella qui ..:confuso: capii subito che c'era qualcosa. chiesi spiegazioni a lui ,  andai su tutte le furie:incazzato: ma lui negò che non c'era niente da preoccuparsi. Il giorno  dopo io scrissi un sms a lei chiedendole se era ancora triste, per farle  capire che avevo letto sms. mi rispose dopo due chiedendomi chi ero...  quando invece il mio n ce l'aveva! poi si inventò una balla colossale  che aveva sbagliato mandare sms. Da premettere che io ho chiesto a sua  sorella di mio marito se c'era in quella discoteca e me lo confermò.  Subito dopo che lei mi rispose mio marito mi scrisse questo sms : non  rompere i c... alla gente! da qui ho capito che si erano sentiti prima  di rispondermi. che bastardi!! Dopo un po una sera trovai lei in un bar  del mio paese e mi disse ma lo sai che sono 5 mesi che esco con tuo  marito! lui disse che usciva solo in amicizia... le fece un faccia per  dire che non era vero! da lì iniziò tutto il mio calvario ... la gente  mi diceva che vedeva sempre mio marito con lei . E lui confermò tutto  .Ci furono litigate assurde ! mesi senza che mio marito mi parlasse ,  dormiva in divano. Un giorno poi mi disse non ce la faceva più che  doveva staccare la spina , andare via un po. Andò via tre giorni con  lei! io pensavo di morire .. di impazzire... persi 10 kg in una  settimana! non dormivo , non mangiavo , piangevo. decisi di non telefonargli. mi chiamò lui l'ultimo giorno e mi disse che quando tornava ne avremmo parlato .quando tornò gli dissi  di fare una scelta o me e nostra figlia o lei. E lui mi disse ti do  un'altra possibilità! per un po le cose andarono bene... almeno così  sembrava. Poi ho scoperto che scirvevano 60 -100 sms tutti i giorni e  ancora ora! era tutto un tira e molla .. quando non la vedeva era l'uomo  che ho conosciuto io .. quando la frequentava con me era tutta un'altra  persona. tutto quasto è durato fino a natale di quest'anno, quando gli  ho detto che cosi per me non è vita che preferisco essere da sola del  tutto , cercare di rifarmi una vita perchè stare con lui solo per pulire  la casa lavorare pensare a nostra figlia gestire la sua attività e la  relativa contabilità , e poi vederlo uscire tutte le sere e io a casa da  sola come un cane... no basta sono all'estremo della pazienza tre anni sono lunghissimi .  L'unico  problema è che quando lui sta con me io sento ancora il cuore battere a  mille , nonostante tutto il male che mi ha fatto sono ancora innamorata  di lui. lui mi da detto che ha preso una decisione di non lasciarmi ,  che lei non gli interessa ,che non vale nemmeno un quarto di quello che  valgo io. Allora io gli ho detto che ci vorrà tempo perchè io possa  riacquistare fiducia nei suoi confronti e gli ho chiesto di non vederla  più e neanche di scriverle sms tutti i giorni! oltretutto arriva a casa  il dettaglio del suo cellulare.. cose da pazzi c'è solo il n di lei. lui  mi ha risposto che vede e esce con chi gli pare , che è una sua amica e  se capita qualche volta ci esce assieme. io non so più che fare per  togliermela dai piedi questa ! e poi mi chiedo anche per lei sono passi  tre anni, che gli racconterà lui perche lei sia ancora qui tra noi  due...
> accetto qualsiasi commento , giudizio o consiglio .
> grazie


Quoto tutti gli altri. E' veramente una testa di minchia tuo marito, come fai ad amare una persona che si comporta così? O via lui o via voi, se lo metti con le spalle al muro vedrai che se la fa sotto (forse). Ma non è concepibile vivere così..


----------



## Giuma (6 Luglio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Quoto tutti gli altri. E' veramente una testa di minchia tuo marito, come fai ad amare una persona che si comporta così? O via lui o via voi, se lo metti con le spalle al muro vedrai che se la fa sotto (forse). Ma non è concepibile vivere così..


cosa devo fare per metterlo con le spalle al muro?


----------



## Amoremio (6 Luglio 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> cosa devo fare per metterlo con le spalle al muro?


 
raccomandata dell'avvocato

le spalle sono le sue
il muro se lo cerchi altrove
a meno che non ritrovi cervello educazione e rispetto


----------



## minnie (6 Luglio 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> cosa devo fare per metterlo con le spalle al muro?


non cambierà. mi dispiace, ma da quello che scrivi di lui, non è TIPO (per dirla alla Daniele :mrgreen che cambia.

Sta a te valutare se vale la pena di restare alle sue condizioni o andare.

Esperienza personale: non puoi restare alle sue condizioni continuando ad amarlo e a sperare che cambi. Puoi restare solo se non hai più sentimenti se non indifferenza nei suoi confronti. Ma a volte anche se non lo amerai più, sarà dura lo stesso: per orgoglio, per desiderio di giustizia, per rabbia...

Valuta per ogni opzione (restare o andare) ciò che perdi e ciò che guadagni. E decidi. Ma non sperare che lui sia l'uomo che credevi che fosse... non lo è più e forse non lo è mai stato... fidati da chi il fondo del barile pensa ogni volta di averlo toccato e invece lui riesce a cadere un pò più in basso....


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> non cambierà. mi dispiace, ma da quello che scrivi di lui, non è TIPO (per dirla alla Daniele :mrgreen che cambia.
> 
> Sta a te valutare se vale la pena di restare alle sue condizioni o andare.
> 
> ...


Quoto. Specie dove dici di valutare le opzioni. Ma Minnie secondo te non si scuote con la faccenda della creatura in arrivo? Si farà un po' di esamin di coscienza o no? Magari non cambia la sua natura, me se mette a fare l'uomo no?


----------



## Giuma (6 Luglio 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Quoto. Specie dove dici di valutare le opzioni. Ma Minnie secondo te non si scuote con la faccenda della creatura in arrivo? Si farà un po' di esamin di coscienza o no? Magari non cambia la sua natura, me se mette a fare l'uomo no?


il problema è che non so se dirgli della mia "situazione" perchè oltrettutto ho saputo che almeno fino all'altra settimana è uscito con l'altra... come faccio a far nascere un figlio con un uomo cosi.. potrà cambiare la situazione se lo lui lo sà ...? ho una confusione immensa nella mia testa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Luglio 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> il problema è che non so se dirgli della mia "situazione" perchè oltrettutto ho saputo che almeno fino all'altra settimana è uscito con l'altra... come faccio a far nascere un figlio con un uomo cosi.. potrà cambiare la situazione se lo lui lo sà ...? ho una confusione immensa nella mia testa


 Tu devi scegliere per te, secondo cosienza considerando la tua vita e il tuo futuro.
Lui ...si dovrà adeguare.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> il problema è che non so se dirgli della mia "situazione" perchè oltrettutto ho saputo che almeno fino all'altra settimana è uscito con l'altra... come faccio a far nascere un figlio con un uomo cosi.. potrà cambiare la situazione se lo lui lo sà ...? ho una confusione immensa nella mia testa


Immagino. E poi sappiamo bene che in certe condizioni fisiologiche la mente non è sgombra. Ma bene o male quell'uomo così è suo padre. Non puoi provare a spingerlo ad assumersi le proprie responsabilità? Almeno glielo hai detto che aspettate un figlio?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu devi scegliere per te, secondo cosienza considerando la tua vita e il tuo futuro.
> Lui ...si dovrà adeguare.


Inaccettabile il tono punitivo con cui parli di lui. Scusami tanto Persa, a me pare che Giuma voglia capire o meno se deve prendere le distanze dall'uomo che ha accanto. Non mi piace il tono che usi. Giuma è una giovane mamma in difficoltà. Non sarebbe più costruttivo tentar di far crescere un attimino sto uomo? Magari facendogli capire che è tempo di fermarsi nei giochetti con la sua amichetta, perchè ha altri doveri a cui volgere attenzione?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> il problema è che non so se dirgli della mia "situazione" perchè oltrettutto ho saputo che almeno fino all'altra settimana è uscito con l'altra... come faccio a far nascere un figlio con un uomo cosi.. potrà cambiare la situazione se lo lui lo sà ...? ho una confusione immensa nella mia testa


Prova a dirglielo. Ma prova a dirglielo come una cosa vostra al plurale. In mezzo ai nostri problemi abbiamo anche una creaturina in arrivo. Per favore prova. Poi a situazione patrimoniale come siete messi?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Quoto tutti gli altri. E' veramente una testa di minchia tuo marito, come fai ad amare una persona che si comporta così? O via lui o via voi, se lo metti con le spalle al muro vedrai che se la fa sotto (forse). Ma non è concepibile vivere così..


Sai Papero che hai ragione? Dopo rapida consultazione telefonica con due amiche sono persuasa che Giuma per salvare il salvabile deve andare da un bravo avvocato: esporre la situazione, conoscere i suoi diritti e in che cosa viene tutelata. Conosciuti questi potrà farsi forza e dire a lui che se si separano lui andrà incontro a tutta una serie di situazioni. Ma Giuma, dato che sei innamorata di lui e non lo disprezzi come persona, prova ad usare questa carta per farlo rinsavire. Vedi, per esempio, quella volta che mio marito mandò a cagare la sua amante, so che lo fece conoscendo a fondo certe conseguenze. E dato che è troppo attaccato alle sue cose, e ogni giorno ribadisce che casa sua è casa sua, ha preferito agire tempestivamente prima che io potessi fare certe mosse. Poi Giuma ascolta, forse, lui vede con te il dovere e con l'altra solo il piacere. Comodo così, no? Ma chi lava, stira, mette in ordine, accudisce la sua persona? TU no?
Ecco, tante volte, i mariti danno per scontato tutto questo. 
Prendi in mano la situazione Giuma!


----------



## Giuma (6 Luglio 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Prova a dirglielo. Ma prova a dirglielo come una cosa vostra al plurale. In mezzo ai nostri problemi abbiamo anche una creaturina in arrivo. Per favore prova. Poi a situazione patrimoniale come siete messi?


lui ha una attività sua, io un lavoro.. diciamo che non ho neanche pensato al lato economico ... perchè è tutto il resto che mi preoccupa ..


----------



## Giuma (6 Luglio 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Immagino. E poi sappiamo bene che in certe condizioni fisiologiche la mente non è sgombra. Ma bene o male quell'uomo così è suo padre. Non puoi provare a spingerlo ad assumersi le proprie responsabilità? Almeno glielo hai detto che aspettate un figlio?


non lo sà che sto aspettando un figlio , più vengo a sapere che si vede con quella ( ogni volta mi sembra che mi crolli il mondo addosso ) più penso a non dirglielo ... forse sarà sbagliato il mio comportamento ...


----------



## Giuma (6 Luglio 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Sai Papero che hai ragione? Dopo rapida consultazione telefonica con due amiche sono persuasa che Giuma per salvare il salvabile deve andare da un bravo avvocato: esporre la situazione, conoscere i suoi diritti e in che cosa viene tutelata. Conosciuti questi potrà farsi forza e dire a lui che se si separano lui andrà incontro a tutta una serie di situazioni. Ma Giuma, dato che sei innamorata di lui e non lo disprezzi come persona, prova ad usare questa carta per farlo rinsavire. Vedi, per esempio, quella volta che mio marito mandò a cagare la sua amante, so che lo fece conoscendo a fondo certe conseguenze. E dato che è troppo attaccato alle sue cose, e ogni giorno ribadisce che casa sua è casa sua, ha preferito agire tempestivamente prima che io potessi fare certe mosse. Poi Giuma ascolta, forse, lui vede con te il dovere e con l'altra solo il piacere. Comodo così, no? Ma chi lava, stira, mette in ordine, accudisce la sua persona? TU no?
> Ecco, tante volte, i mariti danno per scontato tutto questo.
> Prendi in mano la situazione Giuma!


pensa che sabato stavamo sistemando casa per domani devo fare dei lavori, scherzando gli ho detto se mi stanco ancora di più di tutta questa situazione quasta casa è troppo grande quando non ci sarai.. e lui mi ha detto : stai sicura che io da qui non me ne andrò mai!mai! questa è casa mia! se vuoi andrai via tu! 
la mia paura è che vedendo la lettera dell'avvocato mi dica bene vuoi divorziare e allora tutto l'amore che dicevi di provare per me ... se vuoi divorziare ok per me fa lo stesso. tu non sai quanto orgoglioso è! non ammette di aver sbagliato neanche difronte l'evidenza !!


----------



## Daniele (6 Luglio 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> la mia paura è che vedendo la lettera dell'avvocato mi dica bene vuoi divorziare e allora tutto l'amore che dicevi di provare per me ... se vuoi divorziare ok per me fa lo stesso. tu non sai quanto orgoglioso è! non ammette di aver sbagliato neanche difronte l'evidenza !!


Amen, sarà orgoglioso con il sederino dolorante. Se va come deve andare tutto lui finirà orgoglioso e povero...ma potrà scoparsi la tizia che non se lo filerà più, scusa se te lo dico, ma non lo vedo bello il futuro di tuo marito...lo vedo comico davvero.
Vai dall'avvocato e fagli una fottuta paura e se ti dicesse qualcosa sull'amore tu gli potrai dire che non si puà vivere sotto lo stesso tetto con uno che se la fa con una troietta qualsiasi e pretende anche di avere ragione.


----------



## Giuma (6 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Amen, sarà orgoglioso con il sederino dolorante. Se va come deve andare tutto lui finirà orgoglioso e povero...ma potrà scoparsi la tizia che non se lo filerà più, scusa se te lo dico, ma non lo vedo bello il futuro di tuo marito...lo vedo comico davvero.
> Vai dall'avvocato e fagli una fottuta paura e se ti dicesse qualcosa sull'amore tu gli potrai dire che non si puà vivere sotto lo stesso tetto con uno che se la fa con una troietta qualsiasi e pretende anche di avere ragione.


la cosa che più mi fa ridere è che questo secondo me pensa di fare le cose con furbizia, perchè mi dicono che ogni volta che lo vedono non è solo con lei ma c'è sempre con un suo amico:carneval: ( che adesso quando mi vede neanche viene a salutarmi dopo che l'ho scarrozzato con la nostra auto per anni... sto str...
) secondo me lui pensa che se vado dall'avvocato si difenderà dicendo ma io non ero solo con lei eravamo via in amicizia ... c'era pure un mio amico! :rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (6 Luglio 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> la mia paura è che vedendo la lettera dell'avvocato mi dica bene [...]... se vuoi divorziare ok per me fa lo stesso. tu non sai quanto orgoglioso è! non ammette di aver sbagliato neanche difronte l'evidenza !!


Anche l'orgoglioso ci vuole fare, adesso! Mi sa che tuo marito vuole un po' troppo :mexican:. Sarà solo peggio per lui, allora...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Luglio 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> la cosa che più mi fa ridere è che questo secondo me pensa di fare le cose con furbizia, perchè mi dicono che ogni volta che lo vedono non è solo con lei ma c'è sempre con un suo amico:carneval: ( che adesso quando mi vede neanche viene a salutarmi dopo che l'ho scarrozzato con la nostra auto per anni... sto str...
> ) secondo me lui pensa che se vado dall'avvocato si difenderà dicendo ma io non ero solo con lei eravamo via in amicizia ... c'era pure un mio amico! :rotfl:


 Ma tu SE vuoi uscire da questa situazione non hai bisogno che lui sia d'accordo!
Si chiama separazione consensuale se si trova un accordo, prima attraverso uno o due avvocati (con uno si risparmia), senza richiedere l'intervento del giudice se non per la presa d'atto.
Non si chiama consensuale perché si va d'accordo ...se così fosse non ci si separerebbe!
Tu non devi provare nessuna sua colpa!
SE scegli di separarti lo fai per motivi che TU SAI, perché per te la situazione è diventata intollerabile e non perché lui deve apparire un mostro agli occhi del mondo.
Lui poi può dire quel che vuoi e, come ti è già stato detto, la casa va a chi viene nominato affidatario dei figli e su questo, in caso di contenzioso, si pronuncia il giudice e i desideri di lui vengono valutati come i tuoi e poi ...viene deciso per la serenità dei figli.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> lui ha una attività sua, io un lavoro.. diciamo che non ho neanche pensato al lato economico ... perchè è tutto il resto che mi preoccupa ..


Invece è importante. Spece di questi tempi. Ma beata te se non hai problemi economici allora.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Amen, sarà orgoglioso con il sederino dolorante. Se va come deve andare tutto lui finirà orgoglioso e povero...ma potrà scoparsi la tizia che non se lo filerà più, scusa se te lo dico, ma non lo vedo bello il futuro di tuo marito...lo vedo comico davvero.
> Vai dall'avvocato e fagli una fottuta paura e se ti dicesse qualcosa sull'amore tu gli potrai dire che non si puà vivere sotto lo stesso tetto con uno che se la fa con una troietta qualsiasi e pretende anche di avere ragione.


Daniele! Stiamo parlando di un marito e padre di famiglia va ben?
Di un uomo con cui Giuma ha realizzato qualcosa eh? Non parlare in questo modo qua, che sei di una volgarità pazzesca, sembri dentro un film tipo caccia grossa all'ultimo traditore. Daniele, stiamo parlando di una FAMIGLIA in difficoltà. Va bene?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> pensa che sabato stavamo sistemando casa per domani devo fare dei lavori, scherzando gli ho detto se mi stanco ancora di più di tutta questa situazione quasta casa è troppo grande quando non ci sarai.. e lui mi ha detto : stai sicura che io da qui non me ne andrò mai!mai! questa è casa mia! se vuoi andrai via tu!
> la mia paura è che vedendo la lettera dell'avvocato mi dica bene vuoi divorziare e allora tutto l'amore che dicevi di provare per me ... se vuoi divorziare ok per me fa lo stesso. tu non sai quanto orgoglioso è! non ammette di aver sbagliato neanche difronte l'evidenza !!


Uffa. Non fare colpi bassi. Se è come il mio farà così. Io ti ho solo detto di andare ad informarti. Poi ne parlate e gli dici, ho interpellato un avvocato per conoscere che succede se eventualmente scegliessimo di separarci. Parla sempre al plurale. Non puoi amare così a fondo perduto. Vai a informarti e poi ne parlate assieme. La separazione è un diritto, ma non un obbligo, non un dovere, non una punizione, non una ripicca del menga. Fagli capire che le cose che lui fa, ti fanno molto male. E che le conseguenze di questo male, possono essere anche che è meglio per tutti e due andare per la propria strada. Giuma stiamo parlando di tuo marito, del padre dei tuoi figli. Qui è in ballo la tua famiglia.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Anche l'orgoglioso ci vuole fare, adesso! Mi sa che tuo marito vuole un po' troppo :mexican:. Sarà solo peggio per lui, allora...


Embè? Bambini capricciosi no? Lei deve solo portargli via il giocattolino e fare in modo che torni a fare i suoi compiti. Lassa perdere...


----------



## aristocat (6 Luglio 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Embè? Bambini capricciosi no? Lei deve solo portargli via il giocattolino e fare in modo che torni a fare i suoi compiti. Lassa perdere...


In quel senso lo dicevo :singleeye:...


----------



## minnie (7 Luglio 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Quoto. Specie dove dici di valutare le opzioni. Ma Minnie secondo te non si scuote con la faccenda della creatura in arrivo? Si farà un po' di esamin di coscienza o no? Magari non cambia la sua natura, me se mette a fare l'uomo no?


 
per questo tipo di uomo l'arrivo di una creatura significa avere l'alibi per continuare a farsi i propri... Lei sarà impegnatissima fisicamente e psicologicamente e quindi lui si sentirà ancora più giustificato a razzolare. Ovvio che sono influenzata dalla mia esperienza ma ho letto dalle storie qui che capita mooolto spesso....


----------



## minnie (7 Luglio 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> il problema è che non so se dirgli della mia "situazione" perchè oltrettutto ho saputo che almeno fino all'altra settimana è uscito con l'altra... come faccio a far nascere un figlio con un uomo cosi.. potrà cambiare la situazione se lo lui lo sà ...? ho una confusione immensa nella mia testa


sapendo che lo farai nascere per la vita del bambino, non per un futuro con lui. Non cambierà. Ma questo è il mio modestissimo parere.


----------



## Amoremio (7 Luglio 2010)

giuma,
se tu chiedi la separazione, avendo figli piccoli, la casa familiare sarà assegnata a te, anche se è di sua proprietà
non importa il motivo per cui la chiedi

non ti dico di fidarti delle mie parole
consultati con l'avvocato

io credo che tu debba dire del bambino (prima all'avvocato e poi anche a lui) e tenerlo


----------



## Giuma (7 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> giuma,
> se tu chiedi la separazione, avendo figli piccoli, la casa familiare sarà assegnata a te, anche se è di sua proprietà
> non importa il motivo per cui la chiedi
> 
> ...


certo in caso di separazione la casa speterebbe a me. mi sono già informata perchè ho già una bimba di otto anni... 
per il secondo figlio in arrivo non credo sia la cosa migliore tenerlo, non riuscirei ad affrontare una gravidanza in questa situazione.


----------



## Minerva (7 Luglio 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> certo in caso di separazione la casa speterebbe a me. mi sono già informata perchè ho già una bimba di otto anni...
> per il secondo figlio in arrivo non credo sia la cosa migliore tenerlo, non riuscirei ad affrontare una gravidanza in questa situazione.


solo tu sai cosa fare e qualsiasi sia la tua decisione in questo senso nessuno può permettersi di criticarla.


----------



## dave.one (7 Luglio 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> certo in caso di separazione la casa speterebbe a me. mi sono già informata perchè ho già una bimba di otto anni...
> per il secondo figlio in arrivo non credo sia la cosa migliore tenerlo, non riuscirei ad affrontare una gravidanza in questa situazione.


Sono piuttosto incline a lasciare che una vita faccia il suo corso e non interromperla mai per nessuna ragione, poichè non ne ha nessuna colpa.
Ma è solo una mia riflessione ed una mia convinzione, con la quale ovviamente si può anche non essere d'accordo.


----------



## Minerva (7 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Sono piuttosto incline a lasciare che una vita faccia il suo corso e non interromperla mai per nessuna ragione, poichè *non ne ha nessuna colpa.*
> Ma è solo una mia riflessione ed una mia convinzione, con la quale ovviamente si può anche non essere d'accordo.


 per la stessa ragione puoi decidere d'interromperla.


----------



## Giuma (12 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> solo tu sai cosa fare e qualsiasi sia la tua decisione in questo senso nessuno può permettersi di criticarla.


Ho deciso che comunque a mio marito devo dirgli che sono incinta.
Oggi mi sono fatta coraggio e quando è tornato a pranzo glielo ho detto piangiendo , ma ci sono riusciuta. 
la sua faccia? come uno che gli è appena stata comunicata una tragedia.. non ha detto una parola! è andato a farsi la doccia ed è ritornato dopo mezzora.
Continuava a stare in silenzio ... gli ho detto ma scusa non hai niente da dirmi ?la sua risposta: mi viene da ridere!  ma io mi chiedo un'uomo a 33 anni come può dirmi solo mi viene da ridere!! io sono senza parole veramente...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> Ho deciso che comunque a mio marito devo dirgli che sono incinta.
> Oggi mi sono fatta coraggio e quando è tornato a pranzo glielo ho detto piangiendo , ma ci sono riusciuta.
> la sua faccia? come uno che gli è appena stata comunicata una tragedia.. non ha detto una parola! è andato a farsi la doccia ed è ritornato dopo mezzora.
> Continuava a stare in silenzio ... gli ho detto ma scusa non hai niente da dirmi ?la sua risposta: mi viene da ridere!  ma io mi chiedo un'uomo a 33 anni come può dirmi solo mi viene da ridere!! io sono senza parole veramente...


Giuma: tu manda da me tuo marito mezza giornata. Ti giuro che quanto è vero iddio, gli faccio passare la voglia di ridere per il resto dei suoi giorni. 
Papero vieni assieme? E se tu abortisci vedrai che tu non potrai mai più ridere. E non potrete MAI più guardarvi negli occhi. Tu hai fatto bene a dirglielo. Ricordagli che nessuno a questo mondo è immune da niente.
Povera Giuma. Forza. Ma porco mondaccio cane, se solo tu avessi un amico del cuore, che ti sostenesse. Cassol Contessa dove sei...aiutiamo questa povera ragazza. 
Pince


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> Ho deciso che comunque a mio marito devo dirgli che sono incinta.
> Oggi mi sono fatta coraggio e quando è tornato a pranzo glielo ho detto piangiendo , ma ci sono riusciuta.
> la sua faccia? come uno che gli è appena stata comunicata una tragedia.. non ha detto una parola! è andato a farsi la doccia ed è ritornato dopo mezzora.
> Continuava a stare in silenzio ... gli ho detto ma scusa non hai niente da dirmi ?la sua risposta: mi viene da ridere!  ma io mi chiedo un'uomo a 33 anni come può dirmi solo mi viene da ridere!! io sono senza parole veramente...


Con parole o no ...prendi le decisioni giuste per te e lui si adeguerà.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Con parole o no ...prendi le decisioni giuste per te e lui si adeguerà.


Se lui è benestante, non gliene sbatterà un fico secco. Fidati. Ma se un uomo ride difronte ad una gravidanza indesiderata che lui ha provocato, penso solo a quella cattiveria stile vecchie nonne venete. Cosa consigliavano le madri ai figli maschi quando vedevano la nuora alzar la testa? Ti mettela incinta, e vedrai che non scapperà dato che ha ancora più bisogno di te. 
Purtroppo la legge 194 non è giusta e lo sappiamo tutti. 
Una signora nella condizione di Giuma è solo spaventata.
La paura fa prendere sempre le decisioni sbagliate.


----------



## Papero (12 Luglio 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> Ho deciso che comunque a mio marito devo dirgli che sono incinta.
> Oggi mi sono fatta coraggio e quando è tornato a pranzo glielo ho detto piangiendo , ma ci sono riusciuta.
> la sua faccia? come uno che gli è appena stata comunicata una tragedia.. non ha detto una parola! è andato a farsi la doccia ed è ritornato dopo mezzora.
> Continuava a stare in silenzio ... gli ho detto ma scusa non hai niente da dirmi ?la sua risposta: mi viene da ridere!  ma io mi chiedo un'uomo a 33 anni come può dirmi solo mi viene da ridere!! io sono senza parole veramente...


Voglio sperare che la reazione di tuo marito sia stata solo isterica... magari ci ripensa e torna in se, non voglio credere che sia così demente!

Prova a farlo ragionare, fagli capire che è il momento di crescere e prendersi veramente le sue responsabilità... Che hommemmerda!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Se lui è benestante, non gliene sbatterà un fico secco. Fidati. Ma se un uomo ride difronte ad una gravidanza indesiderata che lui ha provocato, penso solo a quella cattiveria stile vecchie nonne venete. Cosa consigliavano le madri ai figli maschi quando vedevano la nuora alzar la testa? Ti mettela incinta, e vedrai che non scapperà dato che ha ancora più bisogno di te.
> Purtroppo la legge 194 non è giusta e lo sappiamo tutti.
> Una signora nella condizione di Giuma è solo spaventata.
> La paura fa prendere sempre le decisioni sbagliate.


 Ma lei mica deve agire per vendetta.
Deve agire per la propria serenità.
Cosa c'entri la 194 lo sai solo tu ...anzi lo so anch'io...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Voglio sperare che la reazione di tuo marito sia stata solo isterica... magari ci ripensa e torna in se, non voglio credere che sia così demente!
> 
> Prova a farlo ragionare, fagli capire che è il momento di crescere e prendersi veramente le sue responsabilità... *Che hommemmerda*!


 Perché lei dovrebbe affannarsi per tenerselo?


----------



## Papero (12 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché lei dovrebbe affannarsi per tenerselo?


Se non ricordo male Giuma ha sempre dichiarato di amare suo marito e di voler almeno tentare di recuperare il rapporto. Visto che hanno una bambina di 7 anni e una creatura in arrivo almeno il tentativo di farlo rinsavire penso che dovrebbe farlo...

Che poi lui si sia dimostrato più di una volta coglione mi sembra abbastanza ovvio


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma lei mica deve agire per vendetta.
> Deve agire per la propria serenità.
> Cosa c'entri la 194 lo sai solo tu ...anzi lo so anch'io...


La legge sull'aborto non si chiama 194?
Se ho sbagliato e mi sono confuso chiedo venia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La legge sull'aborto non si chiama 194?
> Se ho sbagliato e mi sono confuso chiedo venia.


 Cosa c'entra la "giustezza" di una legge con la vicenda personale di Giuma?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Se non ricordo male Giuma ha sempre dichiarato di amare suo marito e di voler almeno tentare di recuperare il rapporto. Visto che hanno una bambina di 7 anni e una creatura in arrivo almeno il tentativo di farlo rinsavire penso che dovrebbe farlo...
> 
> Che poi lui si sia dimostrato più di una volta coglione mi sembra abbastanza ovvio


 Tu lo giudichi hommoemmerda, coglioni e credi che lei debba e possa farlo rinsavire?
Credi che l'unico modo possibile sia quello di suscitare l'istinto paterno e il senso di responsabilità di un uomo che, in base a quello che hai letto, hai giudicato in quel modo e facendo stare lei in quella situazione?


----------



## Amoremio (12 Luglio 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> Ho deciso che comunque a mio marito devo dirgli che sono incinta.
> Oggi mi sono fatta coraggio e quando è tornato a pranzo glielo ho detto piangiendo , ma ci sono riusciuta.
> la sua faccia? come uno che gli è appena stata comunicata una tragedia.. non ha detto una parola! è andato a farsi la doccia ed è ritornato dopo mezzora.
> Continuava a stare in silenzio ... gli ho detto ma scusa non hai niente da dirmi ?la sua risposta: mi viene da ridere!  ma io mi chiedo un'uomo a 33 anni come può dirmi solo mi viene da ridere!! io sono senza parole veramente...


io credo che fosse in qualche modo un atto dovuto
ma ...

che il fatto di essere il padre di 2 tuoi figli, anzichè di 1 non significa che tu debba restare con un uomo del genere che ti manca di rispetto come donna e come madre dei suoi figli


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io credo che fosse in qualche modo un atto dovuto
> ma ...
> 
> che il fatto di essere il padre di 2 tuoi figli, anzichè di 1 non significa che tu debba restare con un uomo del genere che ti manca di rispetto come donna e come madre dei suoi figli


Un atto dovuto? Siamo proprio ridotti così male? Ma tu sai che cosa si prova ad essere papà? 
Non so proprio che sarebbe la mia vita senza mia figlia. Ammetto comunque, che nel mio matrimonio una pesantissima delusione che io ho inflitto ad Astro è la rinuncia da parte mia di avere un secondo figlio. ( e se non me la sono sentita, oh ragazzi, non me la sono sentita).
Ma cavoli per me desiderare di avere un figlio dalla donna che ami è il massimo della vita.
Sono d'accordo nessuno la obbliga a restare. Ma sul fatto di non dire ad un uomo, guarda che porto in grembo una creatura che è NOSTRA. Non mi trovi per nulla d'accordo. So che mi disprezzi tanto, ma su questo punto, mi dispiace. Ma sono molto orgoglioso di essere papà.


----------



## Giuma (12 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un atto dovuto? Siamo proprio ridotti così male? Ma tu sai che cosa si prova ad essere papà?
> Non so proprio che sarebbe la mia vita senza mia figlia. Ammetto comunque, che nel mio matrimonio una pesantissima delusione che io ho inflitto ad Astro è la rinuncia da parte mia di avere un secondo figlio. ( e se non me la sono sentita, oh ragazzi, non me la sono sentita).
> Ma cavoli per me desiderare di avere un figlio dalla donna che ami è il massimo della vita.
> Sono d'accordo nessuno la obbliga a restare. Ma sul fatto di non dire ad un uomo, guarda che porto in grembo una creatura che è NOSTRA. Non mi trovi per nulla d'accordo. So che mi disprezzi tanto, ma su questo punto, mi dispiace. Ma sono molto orgoglioso di essere papà.


ho ritenuto anch'io giusto informare mio marito della creatura che porto in grembo, infondo le cose si fanno in due... io questo figlio l'ho avuto da mio marito perchè nascordegli che sono incinta, io non ho l'amante! 
se penso che magari sono rimasta incinta finchè si frequentava ancora con quella e magari aveva rapporti anche con lei.. mi vengono i brividi..
Certo però che un'uomo che riceve questa notizia , posso capire che d'impatto possa rimanere così .. senza parole .. ma poi che da quella bocca esca solo una stupida frase : mi viene da ridere! ma stiamo scherzando ! io mi sto dannando la vita.. prima per i tre anni d'inferno di corna , per mantenere sempre e comunque la serenità nella famiglia così da non far soffrire nostra figlia di 8 anni , e adesso mi sento sola sperduta come se fossi in mezzo ad un deserto pieno di serpenti.
Una situazione da impazzire..


----------



## Giuma (12 Luglio 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Giuma: tu manda da me tuo marito mezza giornata. Ti giuro che quanto è vero iddio, gli faccio passare la voglia di ridere per il resto dei suoi giorni.
> Papero vieni assieme? E se tu abortisci vedrai che tu non potrai mai più ridere. E non potrete MAI più guardarvi negli occhi. Tu hai fatto bene a dirglielo. Ricordagli che nessuno a questo mondo è immune da niente.
> Povera Giuma. Forza. Ma porco mondaccio cane, se solo tu avessi un amico del cuore, che ti sostenesse. Cassol Contessa dove sei...aiutiamo questa povera ragazza.
> Pince


mezza giornata? io te lo manderei anche una settimana se potesse servire!lo farei anche dormire tutte le notti al santo a padova(visto che non è molto lontano da casa nostra) se lui potesse rinsavire. Ma credo che sarebbe tutto inutile.. sabato mi ha detto che la macchina che ha preso a settembre non gli piace più , che si vuole prendere un porche.. ma pensa tu che pensieri a questo?! e quanto pensa alla famiglia , se dobbiammo uscire con nostra figlia come facciamo? ma a parte la macchina.. come si può pensare di poter continuare una gravidanza in queste condizioni... per quanto ne sò è da una settimana che non la vede , ma sicuramente si scrivono sms tutti i giorni. 
Non è un figlio che sistema le cose.. secondo me prima deve rinsavire lui e poi in un futuro si può pensare anche di poter aver un figlio. Ma così no!


----------



## Giuma (12 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma lei mica deve agire per vendetta.
> Deve agire per la propria serenità.
> Cosa c'entri la 194 lo sai solo tu ...anzi lo so anch'io...


certo non agirò per vendetta , non ha senso!
farò ciò che ritengo meglio .


----------



## Amoremio (12 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un atto dovuto? Siamo proprio ridotti così male? Ma tu sai che cosa si prova ad essere papà?
> Non so proprio che sarebbe la mia vita senza mia figlia. Ammetto comunque, che nel mio matrimonio una pesantissima delusione che io ho inflitto ad Astro è la rinuncia da parte mia di avere un secondo figlio. ( e se non me la sono sentita, oh ragazzi, non me la sono sentita).
> Ma cavoli per me desiderare di avere un figlio dalla donna che ami è il massimo della vita.
> Sono d'accordo nessuno la obbliga a restare. Ma sul fatto di non dire ad un uomo, guarda che porto in grembo una creatura che è NOSTRA. Non mi trovi per nulla d'accordo. So che mi disprezzi tanto, ma su questo punto, mi dispiace. Ma sono molto orgoglioso di essere papà.


siamo destinati a non capirci

io dissi sin dall'inizio che ritenevo giusto non nascondere la sua gravidanza al marito
indipendentemente dal sospetto che lei aveva palesato che lui avesse procurato appositamentente di correre il rischio di una possibile gravidanza con lo scopo di legarla a sè nonostante il comportamento di lui fosse comunemente inaccettabile per una donna che non concepisca il matrimonio come una cooperativa
questo comunque non implica che le scelte di lei sul futuro del loro matrimonio debbano esserne condizionate

secondo me, trovarsi ad aver a che fare con un coniuge scorretto, non implica affatto che ci si comporti analogamente
se con quest'uomo ci si è sposata, ci ha fatto un figlio e ha continuato consensualmente a farci l'amore anche dopo che ha saputo del tradimento, nascondergli la seconda gravidanza sarebbe un sotterfugio
lui è padre di quel bambino
ma deve sapere che questo non gli garantisce di continuare ad essere marito


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> siamo destinati a non capirci
> 
> io dissi sin dall'inizio che ritenevo giusto non nascondere la sua gravidanza al marito
> indipendentemente dal sospetto che lei aveva palesato che lui avesse procurato appositamentente di correre il rischio di una possibile gravidanza con lo scopo di legarla a sè nonostante il comportamento di lui fosse comunemente inaccettabile per una donna che non concepisca il matrimonio come una cooperativa
> ...


Capito. Mi fa un enorme piacere comunque, che stai moderando i toni con il sottoscritto. Mah si continua a fare l'amore sai? Mica una è disposta così a "perdere" l'uomo di cui è innamorata. Ma non sono pratico. Io non ho mai avuto al mio fianco una donna che si comporta come Giuma con lui. Questo mi sconcerta. Poi quando ne ho parlato alla mia psicotarapeuta mi ha detto che sono troppo buono con le donne e loro ne approfittano per manovrarmi a loro piacere. Mah.


----------



## Amoremio (12 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Capito. Mi fa un enorme piacere comunque, che stai moderando i toni con il sottoscritto. ........


io ho sempre moderato i termini, a volte con notevole sforzo

se a volte non sembrava ....,
stavo comunque moderandomi molto, puoi credermi


----------



## Amoremio (12 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ................Mah si continua a fare l'amore sai? Mica una è disposta così a "perdere" l'uomo di cui è innamorata. .........


sono assolutamente convinta che quando si ama, si facciano molte cose:

si continua a fare la moglie, la compagna, l'amica, l'amante ecc. del proprio partner, anche quando si è saputo qualcosa che ci ha spezzato dentro

lo si fa per molti motivi
un po' per lui, nella speranza che ci riscopra
un po' per noi, perchè prima di prendere una decisione abbiamo bisogno di aspettare di essere più lucide, e di provare a porre le basi per non doverci, dopo, più voltare indietro

io ho fatto così
e rivendico che altro non avrei potuto fare: quello era il "mio" modo, per me era giusto così

dico però che, per me, questa modalità non può durare all'infinito a costo di annientarsi

per quel che ci racconta, giuma non ha feedback positivi dal marito, ma solo pesci in faccia
che sia realmente così (e dunque il marito sia il cialtrone che trapela dai suoi racconti) o che lei sia arrivata al punto da percepirlo così, non fa differenza (sempre secondo me)


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sono assolutamente convinta che quando si ama, si facciano molte cose:
> 
> si continua a fare la moglie, la compagna, l'amica, l'amante ecc. del proprio partner, anche quando si è saputo qualcosa che ci ha spezzato dentro
> 
> ...


Quoto. Io invece di prendere decisioni. Ho preferito dedicarmi ad altro. Del resto mi conosco. Se mi monta la rabbia feroce. Ammetto di aver comunque sempre esagerato. Mi vergogno comunque per suo marito.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io ho sempre moderato i termini, a volte con notevole sforzo
> 
> se a volte non sembrava ....,
> stavo comunque moderandomi molto, puoi credermi


Ti credo. Io ho cuore.


----------



## dave.one (13 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Capito. Mi fa un enorme piacere comunque, che stai moderando i toni con il sottoscritto. Mah si continua a fare l'amore sai? Mica una è disposta così a "perdere" l'uomo di cui è innamorata. Ma non sono pratico. Io non ho mai avuto al mio fianco una donna che si comporta come Giuma con lui. Questo mi sconcerta. Poi quando ne ho parlato alla mia psicotarapeuta mi ha detto che* sono troppo buono con le donne e loro ne approfittano per manovrarmi a loro piacere.* Mah.


Pensa, a me ha detto che dovrei ritornare ad essere "stronzo"!! Ma non ricordo più come si fa! Ah, l'età che avanza..


----------



## dave.one (13 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> per quel che ci racconta, giuma *non ha feedback positivi dal marito, ma solo pesci in faccia*
> che sia realmente così (e dunque il marito sia il cialtrone che trapela dai suoi racconti) o che lei sia arrivata al punto da percepirlo così, non fa differenza (sempre secondo me)


Quando si hanno pesci in faccia in contiunazione, e nessuna sensazione di amore o di essere necessario, anche per poco, per l'altro, credo che l'amore se ne vada a farsi benedire.
Però, se ci ripenso, sono necessario a mia moglie, eccome! Non può fare a meno di me se si tratta di annusare se una maglietta puzza o no!:mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Quando si hanno pesci in faccia in contiunazione, e nessuna sensazione di amore o di essere necessario, anche per poco, per l'altro, credo che l'amore se ne vada a farsi benedire.
> Però, se ci ripenso, sono necessario a mia moglie, eccome! Non può fare a meno di me se si tratta di annusare se una maglietta puzza o no!:mexican:


Ma no smetti di chiedere.
Se sai che la risposta è sempre no.
Vero, dai oggi, dai domani. Va a farsi benedire.


----------



## Grande82 (13 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un atto dovuto? Siamo proprio ridotti così male? Ma tu sai che cosa si prova ad essere papà?
> Non so proprio che sarebbe la mia vita senza mia figlia. Ammetto comunque, che nel mio matrimonio una pesantissima delusione che io ho inflitto ad Astro è la rinuncia da parte mia di avere un secondo figlio. ( e se non me la sono sentita, oh ragazzi, non me la sono sentita).
> Ma cavoli per me desiderare di avere un figlio dalla donna che ami è il massimo della vita.
> Sono d'accordo nessuno la obbliga a restare. Ma sul fatto di non dire ad un uomo, guarda che porto in grembo una creatura che è NOSTRA. Non mi trovi per nulla d'accordo. So che mi disprezzi tanto, ma su questo punto, mi dispiace. Ma sono molto orgoglioso di essere papà.


 tu, tu, tu.... c'è altro su di te che dobbiamo sapere?


----------



## minnie (14 Luglio 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> mezza giornata? io te lo manderei anche una settimana se potesse servire!lo farei anche dormire tutte le notti al santo a padova(visto che non è molto lontano da casa nostra) se lui potesse rinsavire. Ma credo che sarebbe tutto inutile.. sabato mi ha detto che la macchina che ha preso a settembre non gli piace più , che si vuole prendere un porche.. ma pensa tu che pensieri a questo?! e quanto pensa alla famiglia , se dobbiammo uscire con nostra figlia come facciamo? ma a parte la macchina.. come si può pensare di poter continuare una gravidanza in queste condizioni... per quanto ne sò è da una settimana che non la vede , ma sicuramente si scrivono sms tutti i giorni.
> Non è un figlio che sistema le cose.. secondo me prima deve rinsavire lui e poi in un futuro si può pensare anche di poter aver un figlio. Ma così no!


 
Non capisco una cosa. Tu parli di questo bimbo non come un essere a se stante, ma come un qualcosa che non mette le cose a posto fra di voi. Nelle scelte che dovrai fare (per forza, qui non si può non decidere) non pensi al fatto se TU vuoi questo bimbo per il fatto che è TUO figlio e non SUO figlio. Tu pensi a questo bimbo esclusivamente in funzione al fatto che potrebbe o meno avvicinarti a tuo marito e allontanarlo da lei. Questo non è il ragionamento giusto, io ho scelto tanti anni fa di rinunciare al mio bambino per salvare suo padre, pensando che questo ENORME sacrificio avrebbe rinsaldato il nostro rapporto, credendogli quando mi diceva che un giorno sarebbe stato diverso. Insomma, in un certo senso ragionavo come te. E' stato l'errore più grande di tutta la mia vita. Non ti dico di non abortire, rispetto le scelte altrui, ti dico di non scegliere vedendo questo bimbo solo in funzione del tuo rapporto con il padre, un rapporto che, mi dispiace, non tornerà MAI come tu vuoi. Scegli vedendo la TUA vita, scegli se sarai in grado di crescere un bimbo TU o se sarai in grado di portare con te il rimpianto e il rimorso di non aver potuto o voluto farlo. NON SCEGLIERE IN FUNZIONE AL RAPPORTO CON TUO MARITO. Sia che sia tenerlo sia che sia abortire. Tenerlo per legarlo a te (e non avverrà) se non ti senti di avere un figlio è un errore. Abortire perchè non lo vuole, o perchè temi ti allontani ancora più da lui è un errore. Scegli per te e per il futuro del bambino, non per il futuro del rapporto con tuo marito.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Non capisco una cosa. Tu parli di questo bimbo non come un essere a se stante, ma come un qualcosa che non mette le cose a posto fra di voi. Nelle scelte che dovrai fare (per forza, qui non si può non decidere) non pensi al fatto se TU vuoi questo bimbo per il fatto che è TUO figlio e non SUO figlio. Tu pensi a questo bimbo esclusivamente in funzione al fatto che potrebbe o meno avvicinarti a tuo marito e allontanarlo da lei. Questo non è il ragionamento giusto, io ho scelto tanti anni fa di rinunciare al mio bambino per salvare suo padre, pensando che questo ENORME sacrificio avrebbe rinsaldato il nostro rapporto, credendogli quando mi diceva che un giorno sarebbe stato diverso. Insomma, in un certo senso ragionavo come te. E' stato l'errore più grande di tutta la mia vita. Non ti dico di non abortire, rispetto le scelte altrui, ti dico di non scegliere vedendo questo bimbo solo in funzione del tuo rapporto con il padre, un rapporto che, mi dispiace, non tornerà MAI come tu vuoi. Scegli vedendo la TUA vita, scegli se sarai in grado di crescere un bimbo TU o se sarai in grado di portare con te il rimpianto e il rimorso di non aver potuto o voluto farlo. NON SCEGLIERE IN FUNZIONE AL RAPPORTO CON TUO MARITO. Sia che sia tenerlo sia che sia abortire. Tenerlo per legarlo a te (e non avverrà) se non ti senti di avere un figlio è un errore. Abortire perchè non lo vuole, o perchè temi ti allontani ancora più da lui è un errore. Scegli per te e per il futuro del bambino, non per il futuro del rapporto con tuo marito.


Brava Minnie. Proprio quello che andava detto. Hai ragione. 
Del resto vivere in funzione di chi USA e CONSUMA il nostro amore, senza tenerlo in conto come una perla rara e preziosa, non paga mai.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Non capisco una cosa. Tu parli di questo bimbo non come un essere a se stante, ma come un qualcosa che non mette le cose a posto fra di voi. Nelle scelte che dovrai fare (per forza, qui non si può non decidere) non pensi al fatto se TU vuoi questo bimbo per il fatto che è TUO figlio e non SUO figlio. Tu pensi a questo bimbo esclusivamente in funzione al fatto che potrebbe o meno avvicinarti a tuo marito e allontanarlo da lei. Questo non è il ragionamento giusto, io ho scelto tanti anni fa di rinunciare al mio bambino per salvare suo padre, pensando che questo ENORME sacrificio avrebbe rinsaldato il nostro rapporto, credendogli quando mi diceva che un giorno sarebbe stato diverso. Insomma, in un certo senso ragionavo come te. E' stato l'errore più grande di tutta la mia vita. Non ti dico di non abortire, rispetto le scelte altrui, ti dico di non scegliere vedendo questo bimbo solo in funzione del tuo rapporto con il padre, un rapporto che, mi dispiace, non tornerà MAI come tu vuoi. Scegli vedendo la TUA vita, scegli se sarai in grado di crescere un bimbo TU o se sarai in grado di portare con te il rimpianto e il rimorso di non aver potuto o voluto farlo. NON SCEGLIERE IN FUNZIONE AL RAPPORTO CON TUO MARITO. Sia che sia tenerlo sia che sia abortire. Tenerlo per legarlo a te (e non avverrà) se non ti senti di avere un figlio è un errore. Abortire perchè non lo vuole, o perchè temi ti allontani ancora più da lui è un errore. Scegli per te e per il futuro del bambino, non per il futuro del rapporto con tuo marito.


 :up:


----------



## Giuma (15 Luglio 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Non capisco una cosa. Tu parli di questo bimbo non come un essere a se stante, ma come un qualcosa che non mette le cose a posto fra di voi. Nelle scelte che dovrai fare (per forza, qui non si può non decidere) non pensi al fatto se TU vuoi questo bimbo per il fatto che è TUO figlio e non SUO figlio. Tu pensi a questo bimbo esclusivamente in funzione al fatto che potrebbe o meno avvicinarti a tuo marito e allontanarlo da lei. Questo non è il ragionamento giusto, io ho scelto tanti anni fa di rinunciare al mio bambino per salvare suo padre, pensando che questo ENORME sacrificio avrebbe rinsaldato il nostro rapporto, credendogli quando mi diceva che un giorno sarebbe stato diverso. Insomma, in un certo senso ragionavo come te. E' stato l'errore più grande di tutta la mia vita. Non ti dico di non abortire, rispetto le scelte altrui, ti dico di non scegliere vedendo questo bimbo solo in funzione del tuo rapporto con il padre, un rapporto che, mi dispiace, non tornerà MAI come tu vuoi. Scegli vedendo la TUA vita, scegli se sarai in grado di crescere un bimbo TU o se sarai in grado di portare con te il rimpianto e il rimorso di non aver potuto o voluto farlo. NON SCEGLIERE IN FUNZIONE AL RAPPORTO CON TUO MARITO. Sia che sia tenerlo sia che sia abortire. Tenerlo per legarlo a te (e non avverrà) se non ti senti di avere un figlio è un errore. Abortire perchè non lo vuole, o perchè temi ti allontani ancora più da lui è un errore. Scegli per te e per il futuro del bambino, non per il futuro del rapporto con tuo marito.


  lunedi sera ne abbiamo ne ho parlato con mio marito perchè bisogna prendere una decisione nel bene o nel male.. 
io sono ancora sconvolta da ciò che ho udito ... dalle parole che sono uscite da quella bocca. Io non gli ho voluto dire per prima come la pensavo, perchè volevo ben caipre quali erano le sue idee , cosa ne pensava lui , se voleva o meno questo figlio.

A giustificazione del fatto che non lo vuole ha detto che è perchè pensa che non sia suo!

Io sono rimasta sconvolta da queste parole! 

Ma come fa a dire una assurdità del genere??!! Io gli ho precisato ( e lui lo sa benissimo!) che nonostante tutto sono sempre stata fedele e non come lui che ha l'amante. Io non frequento e non ho rapporti con nessuno. Come ha potuto dirmi una cosa simile? sto già soffrendo come un cane .. perchè farmi soffrire anche dicendomi queste parole! che poi non è neanche una cosa vera!
poi ha detto che se proprio voglio tenerlo appena nasce vuole fare la prova del DNA. Poi ha detto tante altre cose ... che adesso non ci pensa ad avere un'altro figlio ... insomma alla fine non lo vuole.
La cosa peggio poi è stata che ha detto che è solo colpa mia, che posso svegliarmi! che vada dove devo andare per abortire. Non mi ha dato nessuno conforto, nessuna compresione per il mio stato... io ho pianto tutta la sera , e mi ha detto non c'è niente da piangere non è morto nessuno!  hai altri 10 anni per fare un figlio se lo vuoi .
i giorni che sono passati mi ha parlato normalmente (ovviamente non mi ha più chiesto niente a riguardo) come se per lui dopo che mi ha detto come la pensa il problema non esista piu! Fa finta di niente. ma io sono ancora incinta! dovrò andare all'ospedale e subire un'intervento, e vorrei sapere se si può fare lo stesso la prova del DNA a dimostrazione del fatto che io sono un persona vera , che non tradisce!! non sono come quella che magari starà frequentando ancora adesso nonostante io sia in queste condizioni ...


----------



## Iris (15 Luglio 2010)

Procurati un buon avvocato, ne avrai bisogno. Se esiste un consultorio, magari chiedi aiuto e sostegno, nonn solo psicologico.
Lui non merita nè di essere marito, nè di essere padre.
Ma prima di prendere decisioni di cui potrai pentirti, rifletti. Avrai una famiglia....chiedi il sostegno di chi ti ama realmente qualunque cosa tu voglia fare.
Ma togliti dai piedi quel topo di fogna. La legge è dalla tua parte qualunque cosa decida. Lui DEVE mantenere tuo figlio, nel caso in cui venga al mondo.


----------



## Anna A (15 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Procurati un buon avvocato, ne avrai bisogno. Se esiste un consultorio, magari chiedi aiuto e sostegno, nonn solo psicologico.
> Lui non merita nè di essere marito, nè di essere padre.
> Ma prima di prendere decisioni di cui potrai pentirti, rifletti. Avrai una famiglia....chiedi il sostegno di chi ti ama realmente qualunque cosa tu voglia fare.
> Ma togliti dai piedi quel topo di fogna. La legge è dalla tua parte qualunque cosa decida. Lui DEVE mantenere tuo figlio, nel caso in cui venga al mondo.


ha dell'incredibile che un uomo arrivi a tanto... ma nemmeno il peggiore dei fetenti arriva a questo schifo, ma sul serio, eh..


----------



## Angel (15 Luglio 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> lunedi sera ne abbiamo ne ho parlato con mio marito perchè bisogna prendere una decisione nel bene o nel male..
> io sono ancora sconvolta da ciò che ho udito ... dalle parole che sono uscite da quella bocca. Io non gli ho voluto dire per prima come la pensavo, perchè volevo ben caipre quali erano le sue idee , cosa ne pensava lui , se voleva o meno questo figlio.
> 
> A giustificazione del fatto che non lo vuole ha detto che è perchè pensa che non sia suo!
> ...


 Non ho parole!!! magari due calci nei C*****i quello si :incazzato:


----------



## Micia (15 Luglio 2010)

a volte leggere fa proprio male.
è questa volta è una di quelle.


----------



## Micia (15 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Procurati un buon avvocato, ne avrai bisogno. Se esiste un consultorio, magari chiedi aiuto e sostegno, nonn solo psicologico.
> Lui non merita nè di essere marito, nè di essere padre.
> Ma prima di prendere decisioni di cui potrai pentirti, rifletti. Avrai una famiglia....chiedi il sostegno di chi ti ama realmente qualunque cosa tu voglia fare.
> Ma togliti dai piedi quel* topo di fogna*. La legge è dalla tua parte qualunque cosa decida. Lui DEVE mantenere tuo figlio, nel caso in cui venga al mondo.


ecco, un topo  di fogna.

no, non basta.


----------



## Abigail (15 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> a volte leggere fa proprio male.
> è questa volta è una di quelle.


Si, è vero.
Indegno


----------



## Anna A (15 Luglio 2010)

tra l'altro è anche un farabutto che cerca di infangarla pur di non vedere che razza di schifezza è lui.


----------



## Angel (15 Luglio 2010)

L'omuncolo sta facendo il duro...violenza psicologica bella e buona perchè vuole averla vinta a tutti i costi, probabilmente sente lei debole, scommetto che appena riceve la lettera dell'avvocato se la fa sotto :carneval: e li....giù di mazzate :kick:

Giuma ormai hai capito il tipo non farti umiliare oltre muoviti, più aspetti e peggio è


----------



## Micia (15 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> tra l'altro è anche un farabutto che cerca di infangarla pur di non vedere che razza di schifezza è lui.


qui siamo al limite anna...

questo è solo uno da menà . punto.

scusate ma non ho argomenti.


----------



## Anna A (15 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> qui siamo al limite anna...
> 
> questo è solo uno da menà . punto.
> 
> scusate ma non ho argomenti.


guarda, di casi limite e situazioni incasinate ne ho viste abbastanza, ma che uno arrivi a scaricare le sue responsabilità di padre in questa maniera, ancora mi mancava.
quasi, quasi mi faccio dare l'indirizzo e lo sistemo io..:incazzato:


----------



## Micia (15 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> guarda, di casi limite e situazioni incasinate ne ho viste abbastanza, ma che uno arrivi a scaricare le sue responsabilità di padre in questa maniera, ancora mi mancava.
> quasi, quasi mi faccio dare l'indirizzo e lo sistemo io..:incazzato:


anche  a me ancora mancava.
ti giuro che verrei con te.
da gonfiarlo.


----------



## Anna A (15 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> L'omuncolo sta facendo il duro...violenza psicologica bella e buona perchè vuole averla vinta a tutti i costi, probabilmente sente lei debole, scommetto che appena riceve la lettera dell'avvocato se la fa sotto :carneval: e li....giù di mazzate :kick:
> 
> Giuma ormai hai capito il tipo non farti umiliare oltre muoviti, più aspetti e peggio è


ma infatti.. è violenza psicologica delle peggiori..


----------



## Micia (15 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> L'omuncolo sta facendo il duro...violenza psicologica bella e buona perchè vuole averla vinta a tutti i costi, probabilmente sente lei debole, scommetto che appena riceve la lettera dell'avvocato se la fa sotto :carneval: e li....giù di mazzate :kick:
> 
> Giuma ormai hai capito il tipo non farti umiliare oltre muoviti, più aspetti e peggio è


esatto..


----------



## Daniele (15 Luglio 2010)

Giuma, credo che la prova del DNA si possa fare eccome, ma fatta questa cosa vai dall'avvocato e fa in modo che lui una Porsche non se la possa prendere più per tutta la sua vita e che viva da straccione il più possibile, un uomo del genere non dovrebbe neppure avere il dono della vita, è un insulto alle persone buone di questo mondo.


----------



## Micia (15 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Giuma, credo che la prova del DNA si possa fare eccome, ma fatta questa cosa vai dall'avvocato e fa in modo che lui una Porche non se la possa prendere più per tutta la sua vita e che viva da straccione il più possibile, un uomo del genere non dovrebbe neppure avere il dono della vita, è un insulto alle persone buone di questo mondo.


 

una porche?

beh...forse la porche è quello che desideri tu . e te lo auguro di cuore.

ma a sta merda solo ..ma lo sai che se ci penso divento livida di rabbia?
non so che smuove dentro.
ma provo un senso di tenerezza per sta donna e una voglia di spaccargli ..ecco...farlo diventare impotente questa è la giusta punizione.


----------



## Daniele (15 Luglio 2010)

Bhe errore di scrittura osceno  Però se lei gli fa quello che deve fare lui non vedrà non solo le porche...ma anche tutto il resto. Castrazione, per tipi del genere ci vorrebbe la castrazione!!! Dopo sarebbero buoni buoni a fare la calzetta!!


----------



## Anna A (15 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> una porche?
> 
> beh...forse la porche è quello che desideri tu . e te lo auguro di cuore.
> 
> ...


no, no.. la porsche è la macchina che vuole comprarsi il marito fetente di giuma. 
altro che fastidi di figli in arrivo ..


----------



## Daniele (15 Luglio 2010)

Sinceramente questa donna sta subendo violenze psicologiche gravissime, lui sta spostando su di lei il suo essere sbagliato dando a lei la colpa di tutto, lei così cederà in fretta se non fa una scelta evidente e veloce e l'unica che conosco e quella di buttarlo fuori di casa.


----------



## Anna A (15 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sinceramente questa donna sta subendo violenze psicologiche gravissime, lui sta spostando su di lei il suo essere sbagliato dando a lei la colpa di tutto, lei così cederà in fretta se non fa una scelta evidente e veloce e l'unica che conosco e quella di buttarlo fuori di casa.


prima di tutto deve trovare il coraggio e la forza di parlare di tutto con una persona di fiducia e smetterla di tenersi tutto dentro.
forza Giuma!


----------



## Micia (15 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bhe errore di scrittura osceno  Però se lei gli fa quello che deve fare lui non vedrà non solo le porche...ma anche tutto il resto. Castrazione, per tipi del genere ci vorrebbe la castrazione!!! Dopo sarebbero buoni buoni a fare la calzetta!!


 
io non sapevo come si scrivesse, ti ho copiato, non volevo sottolineare l'errore


----------



## Micia (15 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> no, no.. la porsche è la macchina che vuole comprarsi il marito fetente di giuma.
> altro che fastidi di figli in arrivo ..


 
mi era sfuggito il particolare.


----------



## Mab (15 Luglio 2010)

Ciao Giuma,
mi sono letta tutte le 22 pagine della tua storia, e mi chiedo.. che cosa deve fare ancora quest'uomo per dimostrarti che di te non glie ne importa niente?! Quante dimostrazioni di cattiveria deve darti per farti capire che purtroppo dell'uomo che ami non è rimasto nulla?! Quanto ancora vuoi farti fare del male da lui, e quanto ne vuoi fare a te stessa prima di svegliarti e capire che il tuo matrimonio, quello che pensavi di avere, è finito, che non puoi fare tutto da sola, che l'unica speranza che hai di farti amare da tuo marito (quello vero, se ancora esiste da qualche parte dentro il mostro con cui condividi casa), è amarti per prima e smettere di tollerare questa serie infinita di insulti, sofferenze, ripicche, cattiverie?!
Devi tornare ad essere serena, per te e per tua figlia, perchè i bambini potranno non avere sempre la giusta chiave di lettura delle situazioni, ma sentono la tensione, e ci leggono negli occhi l'infelicità.
Giuma vai dall'avvocato, smetti di tollerare questa vita a metà. 
Questo è il mio consiglio, con tutti i miei auguri.


----------



## Daniele (15 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> prima di tutto deve trovare il coraggio e la forza di parlare di tutto con una persona di fiducia e smetterla di tenersi tutto dentro.
> forza Giuma!


Sicuramente. Poi fatto questo per me deve anche pararsi il sedere legalmente, questi tipi qui sono persone fetide, quelle che pur essendo dalla parte del torto usano la legge per i fini propri. 
Giuma, tu devi poter vivere una vita felice con una persona che ti faccia felice, non questa sottospecie di adolescente stagionato!!!!


----------



## Micia (15 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sicuramente. Poi fatto questo per me deve anche pararsi il sedere legalmente, questi tipi qui sono persone fetide, quelle che pur essendo dalla parte del torto usano la legge per i fini propri.
> Giuma, tu devi poter vivere una vita felice con una persona che ti faccia felice, non questa sottospecie di adolescente stagionato!!!!


No, sbagliato. questo non è un adolescente, questo è un bastardo.


----------



## Micia (15 Luglio 2010)

giuma, scusa se inveisco cosi.  ma non posso nemmeno dire che questo sia malato perchè invece ne è assolutamente consapevole.
ignorantemente consapevole.


----------



## Mab (15 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> giuma, scusa se inveisco cosi. ma non posso nemmeno dire che questo sia malato perchè invece ne è assolutamente consapevole.
> ignorantemente consapevole.


 
Concordo. 
ma perchè è così difficile volersi bene?! capisco l'amore, capisco il voler proteggere i figli.. ma non si possono tollerare 3 anni di inferno, non si può tollerare di far calpestare e calpestare in prima persona la propria dignità ogni giorno! 
Ammiro (oggi dopo lunghe riflessioni) ogni donna e ogni uomo che riesce a trovare la forza di reagire e tentare su superare il tradimento del coniuge/partner, cercando di andare oltre, cercando di mettere in discussione se stessi oltre che l'altra persona. Ma c'è un limite. A me questa storia fa lo stesso effetto di quando leggo di donne maltrattate, di mogli uccise.
Ci sono violenze dell'anima che fanno altrettanto male, ricatti emotivi altrettanto mostruosi.. e mi sembra che quest'uomo, il marito di Giuma, abbia toccato il fondo. Giuma ti prego fai qualcosa per uscire da questa situazione!


----------



## Micia (15 Luglio 2010)

Mab ha detto:


> Concordo.
> ma perchè è così difficile volersi bene?! capisco l'amore, capisco il voler proteggere i figli.. ma non si possono tollerare 3 anni di inferno, non si può tollerare di far calpestare e calpestare in prima persona la propria dignità ogni giorno!
> Ammiro (oggi dopo lunghe riflessioni) ogni donna e ogni uomo che riesce a trovare la forza di reagire e tentare su superare il tradimento del coniuge/partner, cercando di andare oltre, cercando di mettere in discussione se stessi oltre che l'altra persona. Ma c'è un limite. A me questa storia fa lo stesso effetto di quando leggo di donne maltrattate, di mogli uccise.
> Ci sono violenze dell'anima che fanno altrettanto male, ricatti emotivi altrettanto mostruosi.. e mi sembra che quest'uomo, il marito di Giuma, abbia toccato il fondo. Giuma ti prego fai qualcosa per uscire da questa situazione!


:unhappy:quoto.


----------



## Eliade (15 Luglio 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> lunedi sera ne abbiamo ne ho parlato con mio marito perchè bisogna prendere una decisione nel bene o nel male..
> io sono ancora sconvolta da ciò che ho udito ... dalle parole che sono uscite da quella bocca. Io non gli ho voluto dire per prima come la pensavo, perchè volevo ben caipre quali erano le sue idee , cosa ne pensava lui , se voleva o meno questo figlio.
> 
> A giustificazione del fatto che non lo vuole ha detto che è perchè pensa che non sia suo!
> ...


 Ci sono tanti modi per arrivare al fondo..
Se condo me tu ci sei arrivata.
Non metterti a scavare, chiama un avvoltoio, subito!


----------



## Giuma (15 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ha dell'incredibile che un uomo arrivi a tanto... ma nemmeno il peggiore dei fetenti arriva a questo schifo, ma sul serio, eh..


hai ragione! come se non bastasse al limite dell'insensibilità dopo che abbiamo deciso di non tenere questo bimbo... mi ha appena detto che si è organizzato con un suo amico per andare stasera assieme a nostra figlia a trovare appunto questo suo amico a casa sua perchè la sua compagna ha appena avuto una bimba. 
Ma come può pensare che io possa andare a vedere un neonato?????????????????????????


----------



## Giuma (15 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> tra l'altro è anche un farabutto che cerca di infangarla pur di non vedere che razza di schifezza è lui.


io gli ho dettoche lui ragiona in questo modo perchè lui è una schifezza.. ma io no! io non vado a letto con gli altri uomini, e gli ho anche detto che lui di me se pensa veramente questo significa che ha considerazione di me pari a zero! vado a letto con un'latro resto incinta e poi gli dico che è suo ! ma che razza di schifezza e questa??? ma in che mondo vive??


----------



## Giuma (15 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Giuma, credo che la prova del DNA si possa fare eccome, ma fatta questa cosa vai dall'avvocato e fa in modo che lui una Porsche non se la possa prendere più per tutta la sua vita e che viva da straccione il più possibile, un uomo del genere non dovrebbe neppure avere il dono della vita, è un insulto alle persone buone di questo mondo.


è una soddisfazione da poco , ma voglio informarmi per il DNA , perchè stronzo com'è sicuramente è capace di dirmi che non l'ho tenuto perchè non era suo! e invece quando gli farò vedere che non sono un t.... come quella che si tr... ma che sono una moglie fedele e che questo era suo figlio , glieli faccio mangiare quei fogli dove ci sarà scritto. Glielo detto che voglio farlo questo test e lui mi ha detto va bene e poi e scappatto subito a farsi la doccia, non ha più detto niente a riguardo .


----------



## Giuma (15 Luglio 2010)

Devi tornare ad essere serena, per te e per tua figlia, perchè i bambini potranno non avere sempre la giusta chiave di lettura delle situazioni, ma sentono la tensione, e ci leggono negli occhi l'infelicità.
Giuma vai dall'avvocato, smetti di tollerare questa vita a metà. 
Questo è il mio consiglio, con tutti i miei auguri.[/QUOTE]

ti ringrazio infinitamente per le tue parole , e per tutti quelli che mi hanno risposto.. 
sai che hai ragione? stamattina anche se stavo veramente male sono andata al mare per fare felice mia figlia. 
ero sul lettino e senza accorgemene stavo ovviamente navigando in un modo tutto mio ... mia figlia si è avvicinata mi ha dato un bacio e mi ha detto mamma che cos'hai ? io gli ho risposto : niente , perchè? e lei mi ha detto : perchè mi sembri triste.....
ha soli otto anni , ma sono sufficienti per capire , al contrario di suo padre che con 33 non ci arriva!
non si è mai degnato di chiedermi in questi giorni come sto?
se deco fare degli esami?
se so come sarà e quando l'intervento... zero assoluto.


----------



## Giuma (15 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> giuma, scusa se inveisco cosi.  ma non posso nemmeno dire che questo sia malato perchè invece ne è assolutamente consapevole.
> ignorantemente consapevole.


non ti devi scusare ! è la realtà dei fatti .


----------



## squonk (15 Luglio 2010)

So che non dovrei. So che non mi dovrei permettere. Ma sono sconvolto da ciò che ho letto. Fai sparire subito dai tuoi orizzonti l'innominabile personaggio che ti trovi vicino. Fallo a qualunque costo. Ma - e mi scuso perché, ripeto, so che non dovrei - non condannare a morte un innocente. E' lui la tua riscossa. Mi permetto di parlare perché sono consapevole di cosa possa significare un figlio inatteso per chi vive una situazione incresciosa: non uccidere chi non ha colpa ma accoglilo come un dono capace di farti rinascere insieme a lui.

E' tuo figlio (insieme a sua sorella grande) il tuo futuro di donna libera, consapevole, che non accetta più di vivere in una fogna ma tra le stelle. Dagli voce, non condannarlo al silenzio. Vola alto. La sua voce sarà anche la tua, credimi. Te lo dico con il cuore. E ti chiedo ancora scusa se mi sono immischiato così a fondo, ma sento questa storia con molto dolore. Riflettici bene, riflettici ancora. Puoi rinascere con quelle manine e quegli occhi che non chiedono altro di specchiarsi nei tuoi.

Squonk


----------



## Giuma (15 Luglio 2010)

squonk ha detto:


> So che non dovrei. So che non mi dovrei permettere. Ma sono sconvolto da ciò che ho letto. Fai sparire subito dai tuoi orizzonti l'innominabile personaggio che ti trovi vicino. Fallo a qualunque costo. Ma - e mi scuso perché, ripeto, so che non dovrei - non condannare a morte un innocente. E' lui la tua riscossa. Mi permetto di parlare perché sono consapevole di cosa possa significare un figlio inatteso per chi vive una situazione incresciosa: non uccidere chi non ha colpa ma accoglilo come un dono capace di farti rinascere insieme a lui.
> 
> E' tuo figlio (insieme a sua sorella grande) il tuo futuro di donna libera, consapevole, che non accetta più di vivere in una fogna ma tra le stelle. Dagli voce, non condannarlo al silenzio. Vola alto. La sua voce sarà anche la tua, credimi. Te lo dico con il cuore. E ti chiedo ancora scusa se mi sono immischiato così a fondo, ma sento questa storia con molto dolore. Riflettici bene, riflettici ancora. Puoi rinascere con quelle manine e quegli occhi che non chiedono altro di specchiarsi nei tuoi.
> 
> Squonk


ci ho pensato tantissimo ... credimi

ma non sono mentalmente e psicologicamente pronta ad affrontare questa gravidanza !

mi sembra di essere intrappolata in qualche girone dell'inferno.. e non trovo l'uscita!


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2010)

squonk ha detto:


> So che non dovrei. So che non mi dovrei permettere. Ma sono sconvolto da ciò che ho letto. Fai sparire subito dai tuoi orizzonti l'innominabile personaggio che ti trovi vicino. Fallo a qualunque costo. Ma - e mi scuso perché, ripeto, so che non dovrei - non condannare a morte un innocente. E' lui la tua riscossa. Mi permetto di parlare perché sono consapevole di cosa possa significare un figlio inatteso per chi vive una situazione incresciosa: *non uccidere* chi non ha colpa ma accoglilo come un dono capace di farti rinascere insieme a lui.
> 
> E' tuo figlio (insieme a sua sorella grande) il tuo futuro di donna libera, consapevole, che non accetta più di vivere in una fogna ma tra le stelle. Dagli voce, non condannarlo al silenzio. Vola alto. La sua voce sarà anche la tua, credimi. Te lo dico con il cuore. E ti chiedo ancora scusa se mi sono immischiato così a fondo, ma sento questa storia con molto dolore. Riflettici bene, riflettici ancora. Puoi rinascere con quelle manine e quegli occhi che non chiedono altro di specchiarsi nei tuoi.
> 
> Squonk


non usare questo verbo per rispetto a chi ha fatto, farà questa scelta


----------



## Grande82 (15 Luglio 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> hai ragione! come se non bastasse al limite dell'insensibilità dopo che *abbiamo deciso* di non tenere questo bimbo... mi ha appena detto che si è organizzato con un suo amico per andare stasera assieme a nostra figlia a trovare appunto questo suo amico a casa sua perchè la sua compagna ha appena avuto una bimba.
> Ma come può pensare che io possa andare a vedere un neonato?????????????????????????


 avete deciso insieme o ha deciso lui?
tu lo vuoi questo figlio?


----------



## Grande82 (15 Luglio 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> io gli ho dettoche lui ragiona in questo modo perchè lui è una schifezza.. ma io no! io non vado a letto con gli altri uomini, e gli ho anche detto che lui di me se pensa veramente questo significa che ha considerazione di me pari a zero! vado a letto con un'latro resto incinta e poi gli dico che è suo ! ma che razza di schifezza e questa??? ma in che mondo vive??


 quello in cui LUI agisce esattamente così.
se l'amante restasse incinta le direbbe le stesse identiche cose...


----------



## squonk (15 Luglio 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ci ho pensato tantissimo ... credimi
> 
> ma non sono mentalmente e psicologicamente pronta ad affrontare questa gravidanza !
> 
> mi sembra di essere intrappolata in qualche girone dell'inferno.. e non trovo l'uscita!


 
L'uscita potrebbe essere molto, molto vicina. Dentro di te. Prima dell'intervento, dovrai affrontare dei colloqui. Parlane con la psicologa del consultorio. Confrontati. Detto questo, non aggiungo altro. Ma, credimi, se mi sono permesso di lanciarti un appello di questo genere è per vita vissuta da vicino. Chi oggi è nato, ed ha saputo la sua storia, ha l'età di tua figlia. E non fa che ringraziare sua madre della sua scelta, che ha salvato due persone dall'inferno. Mi rendo però davvero conto di aver detto di più di quanto avrei dovuto. E scusami ancora se mi sono permesso, ma "dovevo" farlo.

squonk


----------



## squonk (15 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non usare questo verbo per rispetto a chi ha fatto, farà questa scelta


Minerva, scusami e mi scusino tutti. Ma non ce la faccio ad essere ipocrita su questo tema che conosco MOLTO da vicino.


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2010)

squonk ha detto:


> Minerva, scusami e mi scusino tutti. Ma non ce la faccio ad essere ipocrita su questo tema che conosco MOLTO da vicino.


 non ti chiedo di essere ipocrita, solo di rispettare le idee degli altri usando termini meno crudi ...proprio perché sai di cosa stiamo parlando


----------



## Anna A (15 Luglio 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> io gli ho dettoche lui ragiona in questo modo perchè lui è una schifezza.. ma io no! io non vado a letto con gli altri uomini, e gli ho anche detto che lui di me se pensa veramente questo significa che ha considerazione di me pari a zero! vado a letto con un'latro resto incinta e poi gli dico che è suo ! ma che razza di schifezza e questa??? ma in che mondo vive??


come si fa a parlare in questo modo con la propria moglie, io davvero non lo concepisco...
capisco che uno può sbarellare per un periodo... eccome se lo capisco, tanto da lasciare per strada gran parte della sua dignità, ma ti giuro, nemmeno il peggiore dei fuori di testa ragionerebbe con la bastardaggine di tuo marito e se te lo dico so che è così. ma davvero, sai..
viene voglia a me di dargli giù un fracco di legnate..


----------



## Anna A (15 Luglio 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ci ho pensato tantissimo ... credimi
> 
> ma non sono mentalmente e psicologicamente pronta ad affrontare questa gravidanza !
> 
> mi sembra di essere intrappolata in qualche girone dell'inferno.. e non trovo l'uscita!


ma non puoi nemmeno reggere uno stress del genere da sola.
per favore.. parla con qualcuno di cui ti fidi o con un consultorio. adesso non riesci a vedere le cose nella giusta prospettiva. hai bisogno che qualche persona seria e capace ti sostenga, qualunque sarà la tua decisione!


----------



## contepinceton (15 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> L'omuncolo sta facendo il duro...violenza psicologica bella e buona perchè vuole averla vinta a tutti i costi, probabilmente sente lei debole, scommetto che appena riceve la lettera dell'avvocato se la fa sotto :carneval: e li....giù di mazzate :kick:
> 
> Giuma ormai hai capito il tipo non farti umiliare oltre muoviti, più aspetti e peggio è


Si, stavolta concordo. Secondo me, se arriva letterina da avvocato che inchioda a sue responsabilità. Si.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Luglio 2010)

*Solo un piccolo particolare*

Che mi fa incazzare da morire GIUMA.

Cosa dici tu alla fine di tutti i discorsi?
Eh ma io sono innamorata di lui.

Allora che qualche donna mi spieghi cosa significhi essere innamorata di un uomo. Perchè allora in tutta la mia vita nessuna donna si è mai innamorata di me.

Giuma, già io di mio, so che non posso nè voglio MAI più amare una donna che non mi vuole, figuriamoci una che mi manca di rispetto. Il minimo rispetto.

Sarà perchè sono uomo, ma se sono innamorato di te, e il tuo comportamento mi fa vergognare per ciò che sei, l'innamoramento svanisce all'istante.

SEI SUCCUBE DI LUI. Ridotta ad essere una larva.

E sono così incazzato con le donne, quando con sta scusa, eh, ma lo amo, sono innamorata, coprono tutto, tutto.

Se lui ha denaro, ragion di più per tenere il bambino e OBBLIGARLO ad assumersi le sue responsabilità, ALMENO a livello economico.

GIUMA sveiate.
Rileggi 100 volte squonk e poi vai.

Ma rileggi Minnie, stai bene attenta che anche questa situazione non sia ancora una volta lo fasso contento, e vedrai che con il tempo mi amerà. Andrà sempre peggio. E un giorno dovrai perfino lavare mutandine e reggiseni della sua amante.


----------



## titti1956 (16 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> questo aspetto di lui -quello del buguardo traditore-non lo considerei come quello che comunemente si definisce "VERO" , sottintendento quindi che tutto il resto di giuma sia FALSO.
> 
> Il marito di giuma E' ANCHE QUESTO.
> 
> questo lo dico perchè nella economia di una elaborazione davvero dolorosa, che ho provato, come tutti coloro che in amore sono stati male, ragionare in questi termini piu' realistici e meno assolustici ci permette di affrontare con maggior lucidità quello che è il meglio per noi. ci permette di NON passare per pazzi, visionari -ma come ho fatto ad innammorami di uno cosi ?!!- , nella speranza di guarire prima da questo terremoto emotivo.


 Mi piace quello che hai scitto, come vorrei riuscirci a metterlo in pratica


----------



## titti1956 (16 Luglio 2010)

giuma ha detto:


> certo hai capito bene, io voglio una ricostruzione del nostro rapporto.. Mi sono anche chiesta come mai ...... Se mi avesse detto ho sbagliato, ricominciamo , oppure che mi ama ancora. Invece tutto questo non me l'ha detto. Io non so neanche se abbia ancora quella donna o no ...... Io adesso non mi fido del tutto di lui . Oddio ma perchè tutto questo capita a me.


 sottoscrivo.....ma come si fa?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> questo aspetto di lui -quello del buguardo traditore-non lo considerei come quello che comunemente si definisce  "VERO" , sottintendento quindi  che tutto il resto di giuma sia FALSO.
> 
> Il marito di giuma E' ANCHE QUESTO.
> 
> questo lo dico perchè nella economia di una elaborazione davvero dolorosa, che ho provato, come tutti coloro che in amore sono stati male, ragionare in questi termini piu' realistici e meno assolustici ci permette di affrontare con maggior lucidità quello che è il meglio per noi. ci permette di NON passare per pazzi, visionari -ma come ho fatto ad innammorami di uno cosi ?!!- , nella speranza di guarire prima da questo terremoto emotivo.


Apri nuove prospettive e parlo adesso per cognizione di causa.
Giuma se tu dici voglio bene a mio marito e ci tengo a lui ci può stare, se tu dici rivoglio indietro l'uomo che ho sposato ci sta ancora meglio, se lo giustifichi non ci sto.
Ma faccio l'avvocato del diavolo.
Giuma parla di 3 anni di inferno, iniziati con l'avvento di questa tizia. Ora, chi ci dice che suo marito non ragioni con la testa dell'amante? Avete presente quei rapporti pazzeschi dove una donna ficca in testa ad un uomo ogni sorta di corbellerie?
Non è che Giuma abbia sposato un uomo e poi se ne sia ritrovato un altro è che lui è degenerato. Qui ancora una volta la moglie è la fata turchina, o il grillo parlante, lui è Pinocchio l'amante Lucignolo. Lei è single e non ha nulla da perdere, anzi ha tutto da guadagnare nel fare intorno a lui terra bruciata, a mettere in bella luce lei e in cattiva luce Giuma. Come dire, adesso io voglio il tuo bel maritino e me lo pappo. Dico questo da maschio consapevole che le donne tendono sempre a farmi fare quello che loro vogliono, magari a discapito di quello che IO voglio. Succede però che tira oggi e tira domani, la corda si rompe e ti mando a quel paese. Se tanto mi dà tanto, Giuma ha parlato con suo marito del figlio, lui è corso a confidarsi con l'amante e lei gli ha detto cosa fare e cosa dire a sua moglie.
Se lui è un pallone gonfiato e quell'altra pompa l'ossigeno della lusinga è fatta.

Bisognerebbe che ci fosse un suocero saggio, come nel film cosa voglio di più: lei lo becca lui va a dormire in macchina ed è bellissima la scena di questo uomo anziano che va dal marito di sua figlia a portargli la colazione e gli dice: " Dai ci siamo passati tutti! ma il tuo posto è là" e così indica un appartamento illuminato.

Pover uomo il marito di Giuma, non sa che coltiva una montagna di illusioni.


----------



## Micia (16 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Mi piace quello che hai scitto, come vorrei riuscirci a metterlo in pratica


titti, non è facile, il tempo che è intercorso dalla razionalizzazione alla messa in opera non è stato breve.
ma è possibile. si deve ricostruire assai dentro di se ma è possibile, per diventare "cosa" pero'...questo non me lo chiedere.di certo con piu' attenzione verso se stessi.


----------



## Amoremio (16 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Procurati un buon avvocato, ne avrai bisogno. Se esiste un consultorio, magari chiedi aiuto e sostegno, nonn solo psicologico.
> Lui non merita nè di essere marito, nè di essere padre.
> Ma prima di prendere decisioni di cui potrai pentirti, rifletti. Avrai una famiglia....chiedi il sostegno di chi ti ama realmente qualunque cosa tu voglia fare.
> Ma togliti dai piedi quel topo di fogna. La legge è dalla tua parte qualunque cosa decida. Lui DEVE mantenere tuo figlio, nel caso in cui venga al mondo.


quotissimo


----------



## Amoremio (16 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ha dell'incredibile che un uomo arrivi a tanto... ma nemmeno il peggiore dei fetenti arriva a questo schifo, ma sul serio, eh..


e ri- quotissimo


----------



## Amoremio (16 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma infatti.. è violenza psicologica delle peggiori..


ed è anche strategica

se lei abbozza stavolta, non se ne tirerà mai più fuori

anna, avvertimi chè vengo con te


----------



## Amoremio (16 Luglio 2010)

Mab ha detto:


> Ciao Giuma,
> mi sono letta tutte le 22 pagine della tua storia, e mi chiedo.. che cosa deve fare ancora quest'uomo per dimostrarti che di te non glie ne importa niente?! Quante dimostrazioni di cattiveria deve darti per farti capire che purtroppo dell'uomo che ami non è rimasto nulla?! Quanto ancora vuoi farti fare del male da lui, e quanto ne vuoi fare a te stessa prima di svegliarti e capire che il tuo matrimonio, quello che pensavi di avere, è finito, che non puoi fare tutto da sola, che l'unica speranza che hai di farti amare da tuo marito (quello vero, se ancora esiste da qualche parte dentro il mostro con cui condividi casa), è amarti per prima e smettere di tollerare questa serie infinita di insulti, sofferenze, ripicche, cattiverie?!
> Devi tornare ad essere serena, per te e per tua figlia, perchè i bambini potranno non avere sempre la giusta chiave di lettura delle situazioni, ma sentono la tensione, e ci leggono negli occhi l'infelicità.
> Giuma vai dall'avvocato, smetti di tollerare questa vita a metà.
> Questo è il mio consiglio, con tutti i miei auguri.


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> titti, non è facile, il tempo che è intercorso dalla razionalizzazione alla messa in opera non è stato breve.
> ma è possibile. si deve ricostruire assai dentro di se ma è possibile, per diventare "cosa" pero'...questo non me lo chiedere.di certo con piu' attenzione verso se stessi.


Più che altro per superare quella fase in cui ci si sente stupidi e cretini per aver donato a piene mani, a chi di fatto ne ha abusato.
Diremo quindi che sarà sbagliato essere come me, totalmente ripiegati su sè stessi, e volti unicamente a soddisfare i propri piaceri, che essere totalmente "sotto" un altro essere umano.
Ovvio chi non ha più un IO, per forza di cose, vive in terza persona. Le donne quando dicono..." Io vivo per lui!".


----------



## Angel (16 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ed è anche strategica
> 
> *se lei abbozza stavolta, non se ne tirerà mai più fuori*
> 
> anna, avvertimi chè vengo con te


Vero...purtroppo ne so qualcosa :unhappy:


----------



## Amoremio (16 Luglio 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> hai ragione! come se non bastasse al limite dell'insensibilità dopo che *abbiamo deciso di non tenere questo bimbo*... mi ha appena detto che si è organizzato con un suo amico per andare stasera assieme a nostra figlia a trovare appunto questo suo amico a casa sua perchè la sua compagna ha appena avuto una bimba.
> Ma come può pensare che io possa andare a vedere un neonato?????????????????????????


abbiamo?

il soggetto di questa frase non esiste

inoltre
tu dicevi di aver deciso in questo modo, ma hai voluto parlarne con lui:
non è che speravi di trovare un motivo per tenerlo?

indaga bene su quello che vuoi fare TU
perchè quel "noi" non esiste

e se decidi per l'aborto nella speranza di poter ricostruire con lui, fai un grosso errore

appna avrai abortito, lui ti dirà che l'hai fatto perchè sapevi che non era un figlio suo


----------



## Anna A (16 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> abbiamo?
> 
> il soggetto di questa frase non esiste
> 
> ...


ah bè, capacissimo di farlo. tra l'altro sarebbe anche un ottima scusa per autoassolversi da tutto.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ah bè, capacissimo di farlo. tra l'altro sarebbe anche un ottima scusa per autoassolversi da tutto.



Certo. Ma ricordiamoci che lui ha un'altra. Poi andrà a piangere da lei dicendole, mia moglie, pensa voleve perfino incastrarmi con un figlio non mio, pensa cosa passo in casa. E lei, piccinin, poareto, qua da mi, dai adesso ti faccio un bel pompelmo così passa tutto, per fortuna che hai me, che ti capisco. Se questa altra fosse una vera amica gli direbbe: " Ah ma ti comporti così con tua moglie? Ah no, allora non ti voglio più vedere!".


----------



## Eliade (16 Luglio 2010)

Giuma, secondo me, devi fare una scelta per te stessa.
Si, abbiamo capito che _lo ami_...ma a questo punto devi scegliere.
Partendo dal presupposto che è meglio che ti levi dalla testa di cambiarlo o che lui ritorni ad essere il marito che era tanto tempo fa, la situazione è questa: lui è uno stronzo, un essere immondo che sfrutta anche il concepimento di un figlio (peraltro ricordo che era fortemente voluto da lui) per i suoi scopi (e se non lo ha ancora fatto...lo farà).
Ora a te la scelta: dici di esserne innamorata e _non riesci a lasciarlo_? Bene, *tienitelo così*, abortisci/tieni il figlio (con o senza prova del dna), e continua questa tua crociata per non so che. Però stai certa che ricevere parole di conforto o di approvazione da un forum, non ti aiuteraano più.
Ne sei innamorata ma non sei disposta a tollerare oltre questa mancanza di rispetto?? Chiama subito un avvocato (raccogli le prove del suo tradimento) e mettigli parecchio pepe nel di dietro.

Tieni presente che, test del dna o no, un figlio nato all'interno di un matrimonio è del marito (puoi anche richiedere il riconoscimento coatto). E' difficilissimo che lui possa ottenere la prova del dna senza il tuo consenso, nel caso di consenso a prendere i pali non sarai tu.

Scusa la durezza...ma non credo tu abbia altre alternative e, di certo, dopo quello che ti ha detto su vostro figlio, io non me lo terrei un uomo così..anche con tutto l'amore del mondo.


----------



## Micia (16 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo. Ma ricordiamoci che lui ha un'altra. Poi andrà a piangere da lei dicendole, mia moglie, pensa voleve perfino incastrarmi con un figlio non mio, pensa cosa passo in casa. E lei, piccinin, poareto, qua da mi, dai adesso ti faccio un bel pompelmo così passa tutto, per fortuna che hai me, che ti capisco. Se questa altra fosse una vera amica gli direbbe: " Ah ma ti comporti così con tua moglie? Ah no, allora non ti voglio più vedere!".





l'amante che* minaccia di lasciare il pirlotto* in questione per un motivo simile è solo ridicolo.


Diciamo che se una donna si sceglie come amante uno cosi i pirli sono in due.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> [/U]
> 
> 
> l'amante che* minaccia di lasciare il pirlotto* in questione per un motivo simile è solo ridicolo.
> ...


Ribadisco allora sono io quello fuori dal coro.
Le mie amiche mi hanno aiutato tantissimo a capire la moglie.
Quando vengono per sotto e mi dicono.." Qual'è l'ultima volta che le hai fatto un complimento? Che le hai regalato un vestito? Che le hai dato attenzioni?".

Micio poche ciance.
Ci sono uomini che sanno essere dei carnefici in casa e dei brillantissimi uomini con l'altra. Sono dei grandi attori. Poi se due si confermano l'un l'altra in un alveo in cui solo loro due sono gli incompresi della situazion, è fatta. Ribadisco (IMHO), non è il fatto che un uomo scopi con un'altra a fare il danno, MA lo scoprire che so, che non ci sono mai denari per la famiglia e ci sono sempre denari per regalare gioielli all'amante. Quando mi è capitata la situazione di una che pretendeva questo da me, ho tagliato corto. E tu prova a rifiutare una donna che aveva già deciso che saresti stato suo, penso di non aver mai ricevuto tanti insulti e colpi bassi come da sta qua.

Ma il mio istinto di libertino mi ha salvato: ho chiamato subito la mia amica più fidata che mi ha detto: Conte scapa da quella lì, ha un teschio con le tibia incrociate al posto del cuore. 

Mi sono fatto il mio piantino, sono tornato indietro con le orecchie basse e amen.

Per esempio guardiamo alla storia di Papero.
Dio ha fatto che all'ultimo momento gli si aprissero gli occhi sulla vera natura della sua corpivendola. Capisci?

Le donne sanno benissimo che noi uomini in fin dei conti siamo dei pori stupidotti.

Quando sento aria di confusione io mi dileguo. Non mi piacciono situazioni in cui io magari finisco a letto con una e manco so il perchè sono lì.


----------



## Iris (16 Luglio 2010)

Giuma, come giustamente è stato evidenziato, è vittima di violenze psicologiche da parte di quell'essere.
Dice ancora di amare quel tipo (non riesco a definirlo uomo). Credo sia in uno stato di soggezione.
Per questo, mi sembra opportuno che si affidi a qualcuno: necessita di sostegno , oltrechè legale, psicologico e medico.
Non può affrontare questa storia da sola, deve parlare e trovare la complicità di tutti.
E' lei al centro della storia, il topo di fogna va solo allontanato..ma deve parlare...non tenere segreta la vergogna di suo marito.

Mi raccomando Giuma, parla, e non con lui...fatti coraggio.:up:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Giuma, come giustamente è stato evidenziato, è vittima di violenze psicologiche da parte di quell'essere.
> Dice ancora di amare quel tipo (non riesco a definirlo uomo). Credo sia in uno stato di soggezione.
> Per questo, mi sembra opportuno che si affidi a qualcuno: necessita di sostegno , oltrechè legale, psicologico e medico.
> Non può affrontare questa storia da sola, deve parlare e trovare la complicità di tutti.
> ...


Si Giuma, Iris ha ragione, non isolarti come na pora sfigata. Immagino anche che ci si possa vergognare, ma hai bisogno di aiuto: ma i tuoi genitori dove sono? E le amiche? Visto cosa capita a far ruotare tutta la nostra esistenza attorno solo ad una persona? A idolatrare il compagno?


----------



## Micia (16 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ribadisco allora sono io quello fuori dal coro.
> Le mie amiche mi hanno aiutato tantissimo a capire la moglie.
> Quando vengono per sotto e mi dicono.." Qual'è l'ultima volta che le hai fatto un complimento? Che le hai regalato un vestito? Che le hai dato attenzioni?".
> 
> ...


per capire come un uomo si comporterà con te, basta osservalo come si comporta con la propria moglie. 
e viceversa conte.

 Non sono dei grandi attori gli uomini.come non lo sono le donne nel lungo periodo.
per capire una persona non la si deve osservare per le chiacchere che rivela* a te*, ma la si deve osservare nell'atteggiamento in generale verso *gli altri . *




 Ritieni di aver ricevuto colpi bassi da una che pretendeva gioielli da te?

ed è per questo che la tua amica ti ha consigliato di lasciarla perdere?
Beh...le donne, come gli uomini si scelgono.


----------



## Micia (16 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si Giuma, Iris ha ragione, non isolarti come na pora sfigata. Immagino anche che ci si possa vergognare, ma hai bisogno di aiuto: ma i tuoi genitori dove sono? E le amiche? Visto cosa capita a far ruotare tutta la nostra esistenza attorno solo ad una persona? A idolatrare il compagno?


 
Magari se si usasse un poco piu' di tatto non guasterebbe che ne dici Conte?


----------



## Amoremio (16 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ribadisco allora sono io quello fuori dal coro.
> Le mie amiche mi hanno aiutato tantissimo a capire la moglie.
> Quando vengono per sotto e mi dicono.." Qual'è l'ultima volta che le hai fatto un complimento? Che le hai regalato un vestito? Che le hai dato attenzioni?".
> 
> ..............


 
terrorizzate dall'idea che lei ti lasci e tu sia finalmente libero di dedicare più tempo a loro?  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


nasceva come una di due opzioni alternative, ma la prima non era seria :mexican:


----------



## minnie (16 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Procurati un buon avvocato, ne avrai bisogno. Se esiste un consultorio, magari chiedi aiuto e sostegno, nonn solo psicologico.
> Lui non merita nè di essere marito, nè di essere padre.
> Ma prima di prendere decisioni di cui potrai pentirti, rifletti. Avrai una famiglia....chiedi il sostegno di chi ti ama realmente qualunque cosa tu voglia fare.
> *Ma togliti dai piedi quel topo di fogna*. La legge è dalla tua parte qualunque cosa decida. Lui DEVE mantenere tuo figlio, nel caso in cui venga al mondo.


 
CONCORDO.... e quanto al fatto che ti ha detto che pensa che non sia suo, è pienamento nel profilo dell'uomo che hai descritto fino ad ora... si è creato il suo alibi: ti tradisce perchè tu lo tradisci... E lo sa che non è vero, ma così si giustifica con se e con gli altri...


----------



## minnie (16 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Giuma, credo che la prova del DNA si possa fare eccome, ma fatta questa cosa vai dall'avvocato e fa in modo che lui una Porsche non se la possa prendere più per tutta la sua vita e che viva da straccione il più possibile, un uomo del genere non dovrebbe neppure avere il dono della vita, è un insulto alle persone buone di questo mondo.


 
Ma scherzi? Io ne approfitterei per non fargli riconoscere il bambino! che se li tenga i soldi! Lei potrà cancellarlo dalla vita di suo figlio, magari potesse farlo anche per l'altra figlia! se lo toglierebbe dai piedi per sempre!!!! 
Meglio tirare la cinghia che vivere bene ma dover condividere figli (in termini di decisioni, tempo ed educazione) con un essere come quello! Potessi farlo io!!! Ma purtroppo l'ha riconosciuto!! E non ditemi ora che non è giusto per i figli, che hanno bisogno di un padre! Avere un padre come questo?è meglio non averne proprio:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Magari se si usasse un poco piu' di tatto non guasterebbe che ne dici Conte?


Certo, facevo per scuoterla.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> terrorizzate dall'idea che lei ti lasci e tu sia finalmente libero di dedicare più tempo a loro?  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> nasceva come una di due opzioni alternative, ma la prima non era seria :mexican:


Piuttosto terrorizzate dall'idea che io chieda a loro di dedicarsi maggiormente a me.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Iris (16 Luglio 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Ma scherzi? Io ne approfitterei per non fargli riconoscere il bambino! che se li tenga i soldi! Lei potrà cancellarlo dalla vita di suo figlio, magari potesse farlo anche per l'altra figlia! se lo toglierebbe dai piedi per sempre!!!!
> Meglio tirare la cinghia che vivere bene ma dover condividere figli (in termini di decisioni, tempo ed educazione) con un essere come quello! Potessi farlo io!!! Ma purtroppo l'ha riconosciuto!! E non ditemi ora che non è giusto per i figli, che hanno bisogno di un padre! Avere un padre come questo?è meglio non averne proprio:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


 
Lui deve mantenere i suoi figli, che da grandi potranno decidere se liberarsi del cognome del padre. Ma comunque, lui è sempre tenuto a mantenere i figli nati in costanza di matrimonio.
Se vuole la faccia lui la richiesta di prova del DNA...pensa che caxxo di figura davanti al giudice, che lo condannerà ad una fracca di spese, e non gli darà l'affidamento.
Certe teste di caxxo vanno lasciate agire...si rovinano da sole.
Giuma necessita solo di appoggio . Per il resto, tutto è dalla sua parte.


----------



## Daniele (16 Luglio 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Ma scherzi? Io ne approfitterei per non fargli riconoscere il bambino! che se li tenga i soldi! Lei potrà cancellarlo dalla vita di suo figlio, magari potesse farlo anche per l'altra figlia! se lo toglierebbe dai piedi per sempre!!!!
> Meglio tirare la cinghia che vivere bene ma dover condividere figli (in termini di decisioni, tempo ed educazione) con un essere come quello! Potessi farlo io!!! Ma purtroppo l'ha riconosciuto!! E non ditemi ora che non è giusto per i figli, che hanno bisogno di un padre! Avere un padre come questo?è meglio non averne proprio:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Minnie, sono sposati!!!! Cavoli se lei facesse come dici tu la zappa se la tirerebbe sui piedi eccome!!! Stiamo attenti ai manipolatori, lei deve comportarsi nella maniera più cristallina per poterne uscire indenne e magari con un bel indennizzo.


----------



## Daniele (16 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Lui deve mantenere i suoi figli, che da grandi potranno decidere se liberarsi del cognome del padre. Ma comunque, lui è sempre tenuto a mantenere i figli nati in costanza di matrimonio.
> Se vuole la faccia lui la richiesta di prova del DNA...pensa che caxxo di figura davanti al giudice, che lo condannerà ad una fracca di spese, e non gli darà l'affidamento.
> Certe teste di caxxo vanno lasciate agire...si rovinano da sole.
> Giuma necessita solo di appoggio . Per il resto, tutto è dalla sua parte.



Quoto alla grande, Giuma ha la ragione dalla sua parte al 200%, è in una botte di ferro, l'unica cosa che la lega è quel simulacro di amore che è stato creato dal manipolatore di turno.


----------



## Anna A (16 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Lui deve mantenere i suoi figli, che da grandi potranno decidere se liberarsi del cognome del padre. Ma comunque, lui è sempre tenuto a mantenere i figli nati in costanza di matrimonio.
> Se vuole la faccia lui la richiesta di prova del DNA...pensa che caxxo di figura davanti al giudice, che lo condannerà ad una fracca di spese, e non gli darà l'affidamento.
> Certe teste di caxxo vanno lasciate agire...si rovinano da sole.
> *Giuma necessita solo di appoggio . Per il resto, tutto è dalla sua parte*.


ma infatti..  
credo anche io che il fetente al momento si senta forte perché lei non ha parlato con nessuno di quello che le combina.
vorrei proprio vedere come potrebbe cambiare la musica nel caso lei agisse in modo fermo. s'ha da vedè se farà ancora lo stronzetto..


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quoto alla grande, Giuma ha la ragione dalla sua parte al 200%, è in una botte di ferro, l'unica cosa che la lega è quel simulacro di amore che è stato creato dal manipolatore di turno.


Scemo, non dal manipolatore, ma dal buon cuore di Giuma. 
Cazzo Daniele, se tu vedi tuo marito mettersi in cattive acque, non tenti di salvarlo? Come fa ad esserci coppia se uno è soltanto il giudice dell'altro? Eh?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma infatti..
> credo anche io che il fetente al momento si senta forte perché lei non ha parlato con nessuno di quello che le combina.
> vorrei proprio vedere come potrebbe cambiare la musica nel caso lei agisse in modo fermo. s'ha da vedè se farà ancora lo stronzetto..


Ma sai, se Giuma abita in certi nostri paesetti, CI SI VERGOGNA da matti...capisci?


----------



## Daniele (16 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scemo, non dal manipolatore, ma dal buon cuore di Giuma.
> Cazzo Daniele, se tu vedi tuo marito mettersi in cattive acque, non tenti di salvarlo? Come fa ad esserci coppia se uno è soltanto il giudice dell'altro? Eh?


La coppia non esiste sin dal momento che una persona usa un'altra! Quando uno manipola la persona la coppia è morta.


----------



## Iris (16 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scemo, non dal manipolatore, ma dal buon cuore di Giuma.
> Cazzo Daniele, se tu vedi tuo marito mettersi in cattive acque, non tenti di salvarlo? Come fa ad esserci coppia se uno è soltanto il giudice dell'altro? Eh?


No. nessuno può salvare nessuno. Se vuole affondare che lo faccia, ma da solo.
Giuma deve salvare se stessa, è lei in pericolo.


----------



## Anna A (16 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sai, se Giuma abita in certi nostri paesetti, CI SI VERGOGNA da matti...capisci?


capisco bene, ma spero tanto che riesca ad uscire dallo quello schema.


----------



## Abigail (16 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> No. nessuno può salvare nessuno. *Se vuole affondare che lo faccia, ma da solo.*
> Giuma deve salvare se stessa, è lei in pericolo.


Quoto


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> capisco bene, ma spero tanto che riesca ad uscire dallo quello schema.


E credimi, quando cadi in disgrazia gli amici anzichè darti una mano si fanno in 4 per affondarti, facendosi mille  e più meraviglie. Nessuno si vuol sporcare le mani, Anna. A Giuma serve un appiglio. Una donna più grande di lei che c'è passata.


----------



## Amoremio (16 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> No. nessuno può salvare nessuno. Se vuole affondare che lo faccia, ma da solo.
> Giuma deve salvare se stessa, è lei in pericolo.


in parte 

io una mano per tirarti fuori te la porgo (e in fondo non ha fatto questo lei?), ma tu devi volerla prendere e fare il resto per issarti

se tu mi prendi in giro, perchè credo di tirarti fuori dalla melma mentre tu ci stai benissimo ...
magari, visto che ci stai così bene, ti spingo un piede in testa così sei ancora più felice

giuma, pensa a te stessa
smetti di pensare a un noi che non esiste più


----------



## Grande82 (16 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E credimi, quando cadi in disgrazia gli amici anzichè darti una mano si fanno in 4 per affondarti, facendosi mille e più meraviglie. Nessuno si vuol sporcare le mani, Anna. A Giuma serve un appiglio. Una donna più grande di lei che c'è passata.


 Le serve qualcuno che le voglia bene a prescindere.
Dall'essere mamma, moglie e tradita. 
Ma non è cosa facile.


----------



## Grande82 (16 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> in parte
> 
> io* una mano per tirarti fuori te la porgo (e in fondo non ha fatto questo lei?), ma tu devi volerla prendere e fare il resto per issarti*
> 
> ...


 quoto, straquoto, grassetto e sottolineo. :up:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> No. nessuno può salvare nessuno. Se vuole affondare che lo faccia, ma da solo.
> Giuma deve salvare se stessa, è lei in pericolo.


Allora questo fu il mio inveterato errore.
Qui sta il mio danno.
Nel momento che lei capì che io vedevo in che melma era, una melma che lei non voleva vedere, feci di tutto per darle gli strumenti per uscire.
Non volle.
Ancora oggi dopo tanti anni si giustifica.
E mi vien su un nervoso.
Giuma prendi in mano la tua vita, non avere paura.

Ma Iris io persi così l'unica che ho amato.
Ero convintissimo che lei mi avrebbe seguito.
Preferì stare nella melma e lasciarmi andare.

Invece mia moglie fu diversa.
Mi chiese di tirarla fuori dalla melma.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Le serve qualcuno che le voglia bene a prescindere.
> Dall'essere mamma, moglie e tradita.
> Ma non è cosa facile.


Grande con i sentimenti in questi casi non si fa un casso.
Qui ci vogliono fatti.


----------



## Angel (16 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grande con i sentimenti in questi casi non si fa un casso.
> Qui ci vogliono fatti.


Lei diceva qualcuno che gli voglia bene e che l'aiuti ad uscire da sta schifezza...in momenti come questi non sei proprio mentalmente stabile


----------



## giobbe (17 Luglio 2010)

Giuma, credo che tuo marito voglia separarsi da te per mettersi con l'altra.
 Quel mettersi a ridere quando ha saputo che eri incinta credo potesse voler dire “Che beffa del destino! Proprio adesso che avevo deciso di separarmi succede che mia moglie rimane incinta!”
 Secondo me, per lui questo bimbo è solo un ostacolo per il raggiungimento dei suoi scopi.
 Smetti di sprecare il tuo amore per chi non lo merita e conservalo per chi ne ha veramente bisogno.
 Sinceramente io sono contrario all'aborto e anche nel tuo caso penso che non dovresti abortire.
 É difficile avere un figlio in queste condizioni? Sicuramente lo sarà, ma non credo che sia un'impresa impossibile.
 Una volta ho letto uno scritto di un prete italiano missionario in Perù che raccontava di una famiglia formata da una donna già anziana e da una ragazzina. In quel Paese i gruppi terroristi marxisti-maoisti e le truppe filo-governative mettevano a ferro e fuoco i villaggi che ritenevano appoggiare la fazione opposta. In una di queste stragi hanno stuprato questa signora e ne hanno ucciso il figlio e la nuora. Questa donna è rimasta incinta, ha partorito la bambina e l'ha allevata facendole credere che fosse sua nipote, cioè la figlia orfana del figlio ucciso dai guerriglieri.
In pratica la signora era la mamma della ragazzina ma per amore, per "proteggerla" le faceva credere di esserne  la nonna.
 L'amore è capace di cose inimmaginabili.
 Ho sentito parlare di molte donne che si sono pentite di aver abortito e anche di molte che non si sono pentite, che ritengono di aver fatto la scelta giusta.
 Ma credo che nessuna mamma si sia mai pentita di non aver abortito il proprio figlio.
 Un abbraccio.
 Forza e coraggio.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Giuma, credo che tuo marito voglia separarsi da te per mettersi con l'altra.
> Quel mettersi a ridere quando ha saputo che eri incinta credo potesse voler dire “Che beffa del destino! Proprio adesso che avevo deciso di separarmi succede che mia moglie rimane incinta!”
> Secondo me, per lui questo bimbo è solo un ostacolo per il raggiungimento dei suoi scopi.
> Smetti di sprecare il tuo amore per chi non lo merita e conservalo per chi ne ha veramente bisogno.
> ...


Tu dici?
Figuriamoci se l'altra single e farfallona amorosa è lì che smania di tirarsi un uomo in casa. Figuriamoci. Per me è lui che fa il furbo: la moglie serve come quella che lava e stira. Se la moglie rompe ci si rifugia dall'altra ben lavati pettinati e con il Porsche! Quell'altra si pappa egregiamente solo le gioie dell'amore. Senza nessun impegno. Del resto mica quell'altra è sposata eh?
Se quell'altra fosse sposata, saprebbe bene come gira la storia. L'altra è solo il luna park con le giostre! Quell'uomo non ha nè scopi nè obiettivi. L'unico suo scopo è divertirsi!
A sto punto hanno ragione le donne di tradi.
Va dall'avvocato per tutelare i suoi diritti. S'informa e poi dice a lui: caro amico è da qua fin qua. Scegli. O metti la testa a posto e vivi per la tua famiglia che siamo io e i bambini o vai a vivere altrove garantendo il sostenstamento. Qua si vogliono scansare bellamente i doveri del matrimonio, del quale, quando le acque si fanno cattive, la fedeltà è il meno importante. Mica è lui che può dirgli: o te va ben così o vai fuori dalle balle.

Giuma ripigliate!


----------



## Iris (19 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora questo fu il mio inveterato errore.
> Qui sta il mio danno.
> Nel momento che lei capì che io vedevo in che melma era, una melma che lei non voleva vedere, feci di tutto per darle gli strumenti per uscire.
> Non volle.
> ...


 
Cercati una che non debba essere redenta. Che hai la sindrome del salvatore?
Chi sta nella melma, in genere ci si trova bene.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Cercati una che non debba essere redenta. Che hai la sindrome del salvatore?
> Chi sta nella melma, in genere ci si trova bene.


Nessuna sindrome.
Vero quello che dici sulla melma.
Nulla cerco.
Nulla trovo.
Mi trovavo a passare di là e tu sei lì che piangi.
Ti chiedo solo che cos'hai? Perchè piangi?
Tutto lì.
Finito il mio lavoro io me ne vado sai?


----------



## Iris (19 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessuna sindrome.
> Vero quello che dici sulla melma.
> Nulla cerco.
> Nulla trovo.
> ...


Tipo  Don Benzi?:unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Tipo  Don Benzi?:unhappy:


Che ne so.
Di Don Benzi mi colpì tantissimo il suo:
" Voi mogli non siate dei pezzi di ghiaccio con i vostri mariti!"
Mi piace l'idea di essere un viandante.
L'idea di non avere dove porre il capo.
L'idea di arrivare e fermarmi per poi riprendere il largo verso nuove avventure.
L'idea di essere perennemente insoddisfatto.

Giuma dove casso sito?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> tra l'altro è anche un farabutto che cerca di infangarla pur di non vedere che razza di schifezza è lui.


 Le rinfaccerebbe anche l'aborto tutta la vita.
Come prova che è una donna indegna (per lui...eh).


----------



## Giuma (19 Luglio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Giuma, credo che tuo marito voglia separarsi da te per mettersi con l'altra.
> Quel mettersi a ridere quando ha saputo che eri incinta credo potesse voler dire “Che beffa del destino! Proprio adesso che avevo deciso di separarmi succede che mia moglie rimane incinta!”
> Secondo me, per lui questo bimbo è solo un ostacolo per il raggiungimento dei suoi scopi.
> Smetti di sprecare il tuo amore per chi non lo merita e conservalo per chi ne ha veramente bisogno.
> ...


io sono la tradita e forse non vedo bene le cose come stanno, ma dicerto non ci pensa neanche lontanamente a separarsi .. sta troppo bene così lui. Se stesse solo con quella dovrebbe dare il mantenimento a me la casa , trovarsi una segretaria che li tiene contabilità azienda (visto che ha detto che quella non sa neanche cambiarsi assegno dello stipendio perchè manda sua madre... non sà cucinare, praticamente sa solo fare la t... ) una domestica e poi.. sarebbe ancora poco libero perchè impegnato con quella che non lo lascia respirare , lui non avrebbe nessuna convenienza! vuoi mettere adesso ?!
sabato si è dimenticato il cel e sono solo riuscita a leggere l'inizio di un sms che lei gli ha mandato , avevo intuito che qualcosa stava succedendo perchè di solito esce tutte le sere , e invece adesso sta a casa due o tre sere ... durante la settimana e la domenica se non esce con me sta a casa , il cellulare lo tiene parecchio tempo spento... 
c'era scritta questa frase : ho capito che non avresti mai potuto darmi quello che volevo...
poi non ho avuto il tempo di leggere il resto perchè è tornato subito a prendersi il cel. avrei voluto leggere anche il resto , vedere quando glielo ha scritto e leggere anche gli altri .
Lo sò è una soddisfazione da poco , ma magari avrei capito qualcosa in più!


----------



## Giuma (19 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che ne so.
> Di Don Benzi mi colpì tantissimo il suo:
> " Voi mogli non siate dei pezzi di ghiaccio con i vostri mariti!"
> Mi piace l'idea di essere un viandante.
> ...


sono qui conte! non sono sparita


----------



## Grande82 (19 Luglio 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> io sono la tradita e forse non vedo bene le cose come stanno, ma dicerto non ci pensa neanche lontanamente a separarsi .. sta troppo bene così lui. Se stesse solo con quella dovrebbe dare il mantenimento a me la casa , trovarsi una segretaria che li tiene contabilità azienda (visto che ha detto che quella non sa neanche cambiarsi assegno dello stipendio perchè manda sua madre... non sà cucinare, praticamente sa solo fare la t... ) una domestica e poi.. sarebbe ancora poco libero perchè impegnato con quella che non lo lascia respirare , lui non avrebbe nessuna convenienza! vuoi mettere adesso ?!
> sabato si è dimenticato il cel e sono solo riuscita a leggere l'inizio di un sms che lei gli ha mandato , avevo intuito che qualcosa stava succedendo perchè di solito esce tutte le sere , e invece adesso sta a casa due o tre sere ... durante la settimana e la domenica se non esce con me sta a casa , il cellulare lo tiene parecchio tempo spento...
> c'era scritta questa frase : ho capito che non avresti mai potuto darmi quello che volevo...
> poi non ho avuto il tempo di leggere il resto perchè è tornato subito a prendersi il cel. avrei voluto leggere anche il resto , vedere quando glielo ha scritto e leggere anche gli altri .
> Lo sò è una soddisfazione da poco , ma magari avrei capito qualcosa in più!


Quindi lei l'ha mollato. 
E ovviamente lui sta meglio a casa che solo, come ben dici anche tu.
Intanto fai regolarizzare la tua posizione nella sua azienda, se già non è così. 
Trovarsi senza lavoro, anche se con il mantenimento, non è divertente.
E poi inizia a capire, dato che sappiamo cosa vuole lui (la comodità), cosa vuoi tu.


----------



## Giuma (19 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le rinfaccerebbe anche l'aborto tutta la vita.
> Come prova che è una donna indegna (per lui...eh).


può anche darsi che sia capace di questo... come anche se lo tengo che mi faccia passare nove mesi d'inferno finchè non nasce con la scusa che dice che non è suo. Sempre e comunque una schifezza!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Luglio 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> può anche darsi che sia capace di questo... come anche se lo tengo che mi faccia passare nove mesi d'inferno finchè non nasce con la scusa che dice che non è suo. Sempre e comunque una schifezza!


Ma scusa se non ti separi tu, chi ritieni sia nella situazione per separarsi?
Da separata farai le scelte che riterrai giuste per te.
E considera che modello di donna vuoi essere per tua figlia che già c'è. Scegli se vuoi che lei diventi una donna che accetta di tutto dall'uomo che crede di amare o se vuoi che diventi una donna che non accetta di essere trattata senza rispetto.
E in base a questo prendi le tue decisioni.


----------



## Giuma (19 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Quindi lei l'ha mollato.
> E ovviamente lui sta meglio a casa che solo, come ben dici anche tu.
> Intanto fai regolarizzare la tua posizione nella sua azienda, se già non è così.
> Trovarsi senza lavoro, anche se con il mantenimento, non è divertente.
> E poi inizia a capire, dato che sappiamo cosa vuole lui (la comodità), cosa vuoi tu.


non so se l'ha mollato lei e se è stato lui ...
la mia posizione non è regolarizzata.
io comunque ho un mio lavoro ( un'altro visto tutto quello faccio il mattino tra casa bimba e il suo lavoro) al pomeriggio part-time come geometra in un'i mpresa edile.
si certo devo vedere cosa voglio io .


----------



## aristocat (19 Luglio 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> non so se l'ha mollato lei e se è stato lui ...
> *la mia posizione non è regolarizzata.*
> io comunque ho un mio lavoro ( un'altro visto tutto quello faccio il mattino tra casa bimba e il suo lavoro) al pomeriggio part-time come geometra in un'i mpresa edile.
> si certo devo vedere cosa voglio io .


Ma puoi regolarizzarla?


----------



## Papero (19 Luglio 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> può anche darsi che sia capace di questo... come anche se lo tengo che mi faccia passare nove mesi d'inferno finchè non nasce con la scusa che dice che non è suo. Sempre e comunque una schifezza!


Di tutte le storie che ho letto da quando "frequento" questo forum devo dire che tuo marito, per me, vince il premio _*Mister Omodimerda 2000/2010*_. Batte tutti, compreso me ai tempi in cui ero (quasi) come lui...

Se puoi fanculizzalo all'istante!


----------



## Amoremio (19 Luglio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Di tutte le storie che ho letto da quando "frequento" questo forum devo dire che tuo marito, per me, vince il premio _*Mister Omodimerda 2000/2010*_. Batte tutti, compreso me ai tempi in cui ero (quasi) come lui...
> 
> Se puoi fanculizzalo all'istante!


te l'appoggio


----------



## Giuma (19 Luglio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma puoi regolarizzarla?


eh ! dovrei farmi assumere da lui! 
ha ha ha scusa se rido ma pensi che lo faccia...
pensa che quando gli ho detto i soldi che dovrà versare per l'irpef ha detto che il prox anno chiude attività..


----------



## Giuma (19 Luglio 2010)

che fortunata che sono papero!
mi sono accapparrata il migliore! :condom:


----------



## Grande82 (19 Luglio 2010)

giuma, io credo dovresti cominciare a raccogliere materiale per essere certa che non eluda dei redditi durante un'eventuale separazione.
e ricorda che quando meno te l'aspetti potrebbe chiederla lui, la separazione...


----------



## Giuma (19 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> giuma, io credo dovresti cominciare a raccogliere materiale per essere certa che non eluda dei redditi durante un'eventuale separazione.
> e ricorda che quando meno te l'aspetti potrebbe chiederla lui, la separazione...


diciamo che l'avvocato mi ha detto che anche se chiudesse l'attività per una eventuale separazione.. chiedo il controllo finanziario... vedi auto capitali ecc che dicerto non può vivere già con il reddito dichiarato .. e poi io ho il coltello dalla parte del manico essendo che da otto anni amministro tutto io, potrei solo rovinarlo se volessi fare la bastarda. ogni giorno si segna le ore di lavoro, che io tengo da parte.. fai due conti anche solo sommando tutte le ore a fine anno per un tot all'ora che gli va a raccontare al giudice che lavora per la caritas...


----------



## Grande82 (19 Luglio 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> diciamo che l'avvocato mi ha detto che anche se chiudesse l'attività per una eventuale separazione.. chiedo il controllo finanziario... vedi auto capitali ecc che dicerto non può vivere già con il reddito dichiarato .. e poi io ho il coltello dalla parte del manico essendo che da otto anni amministro tutto io, potrei solo rovinarlo se volessi fare la bastarda. ogni giorno si segna le ore di lavoro, che io tengo da parte.. fai due conti anche solo sommando tutte le ore a fine anno per un tot all'ora che gli va a raccontare al giudice che lavora per la caritas...


 infatti ti suggerisco di tenere da parte tutte queste informazioni, che già sono in tuo possesso.
e di cercare di capire tu dove sei, in tutta quest'ansia di 'cosa farà e cosa vorrà lui....'


----------



## Giuma (19 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> infatti ti suggerisco di tenere da parte tutte queste informazioni, che già sono in tuo possesso.
> e di cercare di capire tu dove sei, in tutta quest'ansia di 'cosa farà e cosa vorrà lui....'


forse ti sembrerà una stupidaggine quella che sto per dirti adesso.. però sono rimasta qui nonostante tutto per questi tre lunghi anni, magari non cambierà nulla oppure qualcosa cambierà visto che adesso in teoria questa amante non c'è più. Ormai un mese in più o meno di certo non fà la differenza ..


----------



## Amoremio (19 Luglio 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> forse ti sembrerà una stupidaggine quella che sto per dirti adesso.. però sono rimasta qui nonostante tutto per questi tre lunghi anni, magari non cambierà nulla oppure qualcosa cambierà visto che adesso in teoria questa amante non c'è più. Ormai un mese in più o meno di certo non fà la differenza ..


 
la tua scelta sarà comunque quella giusta per te

ma, dato che tu sei rimasta per 3 anni nonostante l'amante e il comportamento deprecabile di lui, non credi che lui potrà ritenere che tanto vale trovarsene un'altra?
o ancora
non credi che il problema non sia l'amante di turno?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Luglio 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> forse ti sembrerà una stupidaggine quella che sto per dirti adesso.. però sono rimasta qui nonostante tutto per questi tre lunghi anni, magari non cambierà nulla oppure qualcosa cambierà visto che adesso in teoria questa amante non c'è più. Ormai un mese in più o meno di certo non fà la differenza ..


 Io non mi capacito.
Tu vuoi restare con quell'uomo (parola grossa!) lì?
Il problema è "la rivale"??!! 
Il problema non è un uomo che ti ha umiliata per tre anni, continua a umiliarti e a insultarti e ti costringe ad abortire per potersi sentire più libero di abbandonarti quando vorrà e andarsene in giro con l'auto sportiva?
Ti piace essere un contenitore saltuario del suo sperma?


----------



## Amoremio (19 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non mi capacito.
> Tu vuoi restare con quell'uomo (parola grossa!) lì?
> Il problema è "la rivale"??!!
> Il problema non è un uomo che ti ha umiliata per tre anni, continua a umiliarti e a insultarti e ti costringe ad abortire per potersi sentire più libero di abbandonarti quando vorrà e andarsene in giro con l'auto sportiva?
> Ti piace essere un contenitore saltuario del suo sperma?


copi eh?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> copi eh?


 Io son stata la versione più pesante, però.


----------



## Amoremio (19 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io son stata la versione più pesante, però.


 
non è che non me ne sia accorta :mexican:


----------



## Papero (19 Luglio 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> che fortunata che sono papero!
> mi sono accapparrata il migliore! :condom:


Si Giuma hai avuto proprio sfortuna... Ma sono convinto che saprai fargliela pagare. Io tifo per te alla grande :up:


----------



## Daniele (19 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti piace essere un contenitore saltuario del suo sperma?


Uhmmm, un contenitore oltretutto che lui vuole buttare via apppena ne avrà trovato uno nuovo...perchè credo che per quel uomo le donne valgono solo per quella funzione, triste davvero!!!


----------



## contepinceton (19 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Uhmmm, un contenitore oltretutto che lui vuole buttare via apppena ne avrà trovato uno nuovo...perchè credo che per quel uomo le donne valgono solo per quella funzione, triste davvero!!!


Cristo Santissimo, state parlando ad una giovane signora in serie difficoltà e per giunta che è in stato interessante. Inqualificabile.
Daniele, Giuma è una donna che sta soffrendo ok? Un po' di delicatezza no?


----------



## Eliade (19 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non mi capacito.
> Tu vuoi restare con quell'uomo (parola grossa!) lì?
> Il problema è "la rivale"??!!
> Il problema non è un uomo che ti ha umiliata per tre anni, continua a umiliarti e a insultarti e ti costringe ad abortire per potersi sentire più libero di abbandonarti quando vorrà e andarsene in giro con l'auto sportiva?
> Ti piace essere un contenitore saltuario del suo sperma?


 Ma...ma...*QUOTONEEEEE*!!!!

Giuma credo che tu debba un attimo riflettere meglio sulla situazione, perchè il tradimento non è certo il motivo principale per cui tuo marito meriterebbe di essere lasciato.

Io ti consiglio, come hanno già fatto, di mettere da parte tutte le infomazioni economiche che hai, fatti le fotocopie di tutto!! :condom:


----------



## Daniele (19 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cristo Santissimo, state parlando ad una giovane signora in serie difficoltà e per giunta che è in stato interessante. Inqualificabile.
> Daniele, Giuma è una donna che sta soffrendo ok? Un po' di delicatezza no?


Conte, la smetti di dare contro a me a piè sospinto solo per fare pubblicità al conte? Giuma ha un problema e il suo problema è suo marito. E' incinta??? ok, non è un male mortale cavoli, è una donna capace di intendere e di volere ed è accompagnata forse al più grande bastardo del 2010 di cui ho letto, cosa le si deve dire, chiudi gli occhi che tutto passerà? Che lui si innamorerà ancora di lei? A quando il giorno in cui lui la prenderà a botte? Quel uomo è ancora lontano da quel punto, ma si è messo lungo quella strada.
Preferisco che una donna non colpevole possa vivere la sua vita futura in maniera decente che limitare il modo per poi vederla succube di come un maleficio in nome del matrimonio.


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, la smetti di dare contro a me a piè sospinto solo per fare pubblicità al conte? Giuma ha un problema e il suo problema è suo marito. E' incinta??? ok, non è un male mortale cavoli, è una donna capace di intendere e di volere ed è accompagnata forse al più grande bastardo del 2010 di cui ho letto, cosa le si deve dire, chiudi gli occhi che tutto passerà? Che lui si innamorerà ancora di lei? A quando il giorno in cui lui la prenderà a botte? Quel uomo è ancora lontano da quel punto, ma si è messo lungo quella strada.
> Preferisco che una donna non colpevole possa vivere la sua vita futura in maniera decente che limitare il modo per poi vederla succube di come un maleficio in nome del matrimonio.


ti quoto e ti approvo :up:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma...ma...*QUOTONEEEEE*!!!!
> 
> Giuma credo che tu debba un attimo riflettere meglio sulla situazione, perchè il tradimento non è certo il motivo principale per cui tuo marito meriterebbe di essere lasciato.
> 
> Io ti consiglio, come hanno già fatto, di mettere da parte tutte le infomazioni economiche che hai, fatti le fotocopie di tutto!! :condom:


quoto e non approvo (perchè non me lo consente)


----------



## Iris (20 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, la smetti di dare contro a me a piè sospinto solo per fare pubblicità al conte? Giuma ha un problema e il suo problema è suo marito. E' incinta??? ok, non è un male mortale cavoli, è una donna capace di intendere e di volere ed è accompagnata forse al più grande bastardo del 2010 di cui ho letto, cosa le si deve dire, chiudi gli occhi che tutto passerà? Che lui si innamorerà ancora di lei? A quando il giorno in cui lui la prenderà a botte? Quel uomo è ancora lontano da quel punto, ma si è messo lungo quella strada.
> Preferisco che una donna non colpevole possa vivere la sua vita futura in maniera decente che limitare il modo per poi vederla succube di come un maleficio in nome del matrimonio.


 
Ti quoto all'ennesima potenza.


----------



## Micia (20 Luglio 2010)

*daniele*

hai ragione...


----------



## minnie (20 Luglio 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> forse ti sembrerà una stupidaggine quella che sto per dirti adesso.. però sono rimasta qui nonostante tutto per questi tre lunghi anni, magari non cambierà nulla oppure qualcosa cambierà visto che adesso in teoria questa amante non c'è più. Ormai un mese in più o meno di certo non fà la differenza ..


un uomo come tuo marito appena la trova se ne prenderà un'altra... e farà il possibile per trovarla... soprattutto dopo che il primo esperimento è andato bene... mi dispiace ma è un film che ho già visto e che vedo tutti i giorni in casa mia... fra la prima e la seconda ci ha messo un annetto (salvo altre che non ho notato) e fra la seconda e la terza se le tiene tutte e due.... non ti illudere, fa più male....:unhappy:


----------



## minnie (20 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> la tua scelta sarà comunque quella giusta per te
> 
> ma, dato che tu sei rimasta per 3 anni nonostante l'amante e il comportamento deprecabile di lui, non credi che lui potrà ritenere che tanto vale trovarsene un'altra?
> o ancora
> *non credi che il problema non sia l'amante di turno*?


 
 ESATTO!!!!!!!!!!! :up::up:


----------



## Giuma (20 Luglio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Si Giuma hai avuto proprio sfortuna... Ma sono convinto che saprai fargliela pagare. Io tifo per te alla grande :up:


grazie mille papero!


----------



## Giuma (20 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non mi capacito.
> Tu vuoi restare con quell'uomo (parola grossa!) lì?
> Il problema è "la rivale"??!!
> Il problema non è un uomo che ti ha umiliata per tre anni, continua a umiliarti e a insultarti e ti costringe ad abortire per potersi sentire più libero di abbandonarti quando vorrà e andarsene in giro con l'auto sportiva?
> Ti piace essere un contenitore saltuario del suo sperma?


io sto valutando cosa fare... non ti offendere ma non sò se ti sei mai trovata nella mia situazione ( mi auguro di no).... è un'impresa venirne fuori ! 
nella mia testa di certo il problema non è la rivale! 
io sò che dal momente che ha iniziato a frequentare questa lui è cambiato dal giorno alla notte !
di certo non sono così ingenua da pensare che ora la nostra vita tornerà ad essere rose e fiori , magari se ne troverà un'altra, o forse tra un mese capirò che il divorzio è l'unica cosa giusta da fare... non lo sò
io non sono un contenitore ... sono un donna , ho una mia dignità.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, la smetti di dare contro a me a piè sospinto solo per fare pubblicità al conte? Giuma ha un problema e il suo problema è suo marito. E' incinta??? ok, non è un male mortale cavoli, è una donna capace di intendere e di volere ed è accompagnata forse al più grande bastardo del 2010 di cui ho letto, cosa le si deve dire, chiudi gli occhi che tutto passerà? Che lui si innamorerà ancora di lei? A quando il giorno in cui lui la prenderà a botte? Quel uomo è ancora lontano da quel punto, ma si è messo lungo quella strada.
> Preferisco che una donna non colpevole possa vivere la sua vita futura in maniera decente che limitare il modo per poi vederla succube di come un maleficio in nome del matrimonio.


Il problema (IMHO) non è nè lei nè suo marito. MA la situazione che si è venuta a creare tra loro due. Una situazione in cui entrambi non sono immuni da errori. Dico errori e non colpe.
Per esempio come mai Giuma parla ora dopo 3 anni? Doveva prenderlo per le palle subito sto maritino no? Lei ha fatto l'errore di essere troppo buona, di aver usato mansuetudine quando doveva usare il baston. Ciascuno di noi si comporta in un certo modo perchè è l'altro a permetterglielo. Ogni vittima ha il carnefice che si merita.

Che una donna nella situazione di Giuma, sia in grado di intendere e di volere, solo perchè lo dici tu, mi stupisce.
Magari me ne parlerai quando vedrai tua moglie "cambiare" ( ma appena appena eh), durante la gravidanza. 

Qui bisogna solo che Giuma si faccia aiutare per non permettere più a suo marito di trattarla in questo modo.

Facile fare i forti con i deboli no?


----------



## Giuma (20 Luglio 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> un uomo come tuo marito appena la trova se ne prenderà un'altra... e farà il possibile per trovarla... soprattutto dopo che il primo esperimento è andato bene... mi dispiace ma è un film che ho già visto e che vedo tutti i giorni in casa mia... fra la prima e la seconda ci ha messo un annetto (salvo altre che non ho notato) e fra la seconda e la terza se le tiene tutte e due.... non ti illudere, fa più male....:unhappy:


è già stata dura così , non reggerei alla seconda alla terza , nooo non credo proprio che ce la farei a reggere un'altro colpo così , devo ancora venirne fuori da questa ....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> io sto valutando cosa fare... non ti offendere ma non sò se ti sei mai trovata nella mia situazione ( mi auguro di no).... è un'impresa venirne fuori !
> nella mia testa di certo il problema non è la rivale!
> io sò che dal momente che ha iniziato a frequentare questa lui è cambiato dal giorno alla notte !
> di certo non sono così ingenua da pensare che ora la nostra vita tornerà ad essere rose e fiori , magari se ne troverà un'altra, o forse tra un mese capirò che il divorzio è l'unica cosa giusta da fare... non lo sò
> io non sono un contenitore ... sono un donna , ho una mia dignità.


 Mi ci sono trovata e ho reagito subito.
Poi ho aperto il dialogo per valutare se c'erano margini di ricostruzione.
Non c'erano.
Non mi sono fatta torturare.

Non farti trattare così. Un'uscita la puoi trovare.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> io sto valutando cosa fare... non ti offendere ma non sò se ti sei mai trovata nella mia situazione ( mi auguro di no).... è un'impresa venirne fuori !
> nella mia testa di certo il problema non è la rivale!
> io sò che dal momente che ha iniziato a frequentare questa lui è cambiato dal giorno alla notte !
> di certo non sono così ingenua da pensare che ora la nostra vita tornerà ad essere rose e fiori , magari se ne troverà un'altra, o forse tra un mese capirò che il divorzio è l'unica cosa giusta da fare... non lo sò
> io non sono un contenitore ... sono un donna , ho una mia dignità.


Un abbraccio, dai non si rendono conto di quello che scrivono.
Sei UNA PERSONA.:up::up:


----------



## Giuma (20 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un abbraccio, dai non si rendono conto di quello che scrivono.
> Sei UNA PERSONA.:up::up:


grazie !


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> io sto valutando cosa fare... non ti offendere ma non sò se ti sei mai trovata nella mia situazione ( mi auguro di no).... è un'impresa venirne fuori !
> nella mia testa di certo il problema non è la rivale!
> io sò che dal momente che ha iniziato a frequentare questa lui è cambiato dal giorno alla notte !
> di certo non sono così ingenua da pensare che ora la nostra vita tornerà ad essere rose e fiori , magari se ne troverà un'altra, o forse tra un mese capirò che il divorzio è l'unica cosa giusta da fare... non lo sò
> io non sono un contenitore ... sono un donna , *ho una mia dignità*.


ce l'hai senz'altro
ma non siamo noi quelli che non la vedono


----------



## Brady (20 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un abbraccio, dai *non si rendono conto di quello che scrivono*.
> Sei UNA PERSONA.:up::up:


Se uno scrive "Ti piace essere un contenitore... ecc. ecc. ?" forse trattasi di domanda retorica.....
Il senso è esattamente il contrario ovvero che Giuma *è* una persona e deve conservare la sua dignità di persona agendo come tale.
Usare le domande reotriche degli altri per dire che stanno insultando o aggredendo denota scorrettezza nel peggiore dei casi, poca capacità di comprensione nella migliore....

Giuma tutti qui ti considerano una persona. Ti stanno solo dicendo che proprio per questo devi fare qualcosa per non farti mettere sotto...


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Se uno scrive "Ti piace essere un contenitore... ecc. ecc. ?" forse trattasi di domanda retorica.....
> Il senso è esattamente il contrario ovvero che Giuma *è* una persona e deve conservare la sua dignità di persona agendo come tale.
> Usare le domande reotriche degli altri per dire che stanno insultando o aggredendo denota scorrettezza nel peggiore dei casi, poca capacità di comprensione nella migliore....
> 
> Giuma tutti qui ti considerano una persona. Ti stanno solo dicendo che proprio per questo devi fare qualcosa per non farti mettere sotto...


ti quoto in toto (e in rima)


----------



## Giuma (20 Luglio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Se uno scrive "Ti piace essere un contenitore... ecc. ecc. ?" forse trattasi di domanda retorica.....
> Il senso è esattamente il contrario ovvero che Giuma *è* una persona e deve conservare la sua dignità di persona agendo come tale.
> Usare le domande reotriche degli altri per dire che stanno insultando o aggredendo denota scorrettezza nel peggiore dei casi, poca capacità di comprensione nella migliore....
> 
> Giuma tutti qui ti considerano una persona. Ti stanno solo dicendo che proprio per questo devi fare qualcosa per non farti mettere sotto...


certo lo farò ! voglio stare bene , essere serena ! sentirmi amata per i miei pregi e difetti.. forse pretendo troppo . Ammetto di essere stata troppo "buona" in questi anni  ma chi lo è per natura e difficile fare i cattivi .... e poi comunque pensavo che così le cose si potessero sistemare.
Oggi sono al lavoro solo fisicamente.. domani ho la visita dall'anestesista , e mio marito non mi ha più chisto nulla a riguardo..


----------



## oceansize (20 Luglio 2010)

Giuma perdonami se posso sembrare dura, ma cos'altro deve fare tuo marito per dimostrarti che non ti rispetta e che quindi non ti ama? Picchiarti, costringerti ad abortire? Non so, ma sembra che tu stia lì ad aspettare che gli passi, come se avesse contratto un'influenza...come pensi saranno i prossimi 3 anni?
Ti scrivo così perché dalle tue parole traspare come una sorta di rassegnazione al fatto che lui è così ma tu lo ami lo stesso..come puoi ?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> certo lo farò ! voglio stare bene , essere serena ! sentirmi amata per i miei pregi e difetti.. forse pretendo troppo . Ammetto di essere stata troppo "buona" in questi anni  ma chi lo è per natura e difficile fare i cattivi .... e poi comunque pensavo che così le cose si potessero sistemare.


Credimi non c'è nulla di peggio di una buona che si arrabbia. Ti ci vuole solo una persona che ti infonda coraggio. A volte il buono viene sottovalutato.
Non dimentichiamo che acqua cheta rompe i ponti.

Senti che storia qui:
C'era una volta una moglie buonissima e un marito pallone gonfiato che si riteneva un padre eterno, e si sa i deliri di onnipotenza danno alla testa.
Sto qua si fa una storia. 
Ovvio la moglie "sente" vero che c'è qualcosa che non va eh?
Ne parla con il suo amico del cuore. Questo la rassicura difendendo a spada tratta la figura del marito, dicendole, ma dai sono le solite dicerie.
Poi manda a dire al marito: " Ehi, sboron, falle con i coperchi, ti sei spinto troppo in là e lei potrebbe beccarti.

Ma lui non ascolta continua imperterrito. 
E perde la testa per la sua amante.
La sua amante a questo punto, dato che anche lei, ha una famiglia da preservare dai guai, lo molla.

Il padre eterno non digerisce la faccenda e inizia a tampinarla.
L'amante allora gioca la peggior carta che una donna possa giocare, si vede con la moglie di padre eterno e fornisce a lei le fatidiche prove, ma badiamo bene, non dell'adulterio, ma dei sentimenti.

La moglie è troppo innamorata di suo marito e gli vuole fornire quella via di fuga, quella che suona così: " Ammetti di essere stato con un'altra, e se mi implori scusa e tenti di riparare ai danni, ti perdonerò".

Macchè.
Cosa fa il padre eterno? S'incazza come una iena e dice che deve denunciare questa signora per diffamazione. La moglie dice va bene caro.

Lui è sicurissimo del fatto suo, ancora una volta darà da intendere al mondo intero.
Peccato per lui che difronte gli avvocati la moglie esibisca quelle prove e salva il culo a sta signora, e poi dice a lui, sono andata ad informarmi da un avvocato per i miei DIRITTI.

Il padre eterno crollò al suolo, mai aveva pensato che sua moglie fosse capace di tutto questo. Pensava che sua moglie fosse stupida e poco intelligente. Non capiva che lo aveva trattato benissimo semplicemente perchè lo amava.

Giuma, taci e fai i fatti.
Se tuo marito si comporta così anche sul lavoro...c'è da mettersi le mani nei capelli. 

Scusa con quale sistema intende comperare un porsche?
mica costa poco sai?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Se uno scrive "Ti piace essere un contenitore... ecc. ecc. ?" forse trattasi di domanda retorica.....
> Il senso è esattamente il contrario ovvero che Giuma *è* una persona e deve conservare la sua dignità di persona agendo come tale.
> Usare le domande reotriche degli altri per dire che stanno insultando o aggredendo denota scorrettezza nel peggiore dei casi, poca capacità di comprensione nella migliore....
> 
> Giuma tutti qui ti considerano una persona. Ti stanno solo dicendo che proprio per questo devi fare qualcosa per non farti mettere sotto...


 Ma il conte mica ci arriva...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> certo lo farò ! voglio stare bene , essere serena ! sentirmi amata per i miei pregi e difetti.. forse pretendo troppo . Ammetto di essere stata troppo "buona" in questi anni ma chi lo è per natura e difficile fare i cattivi .... e poi comunque pensavo che così le cose si potessero sistemare.
> Oggi sono al lavoro solo fisicamente.. domani ho la visita dall'anestesista , e mio marito non mi ha più chisto nulla a riguardo..





oceansize ha detto:


> Giuma perdonami se posso sembrare dura, ma cos'altro deve fare tuo marito per dimostrarti che non ti rispetta e che quindi non ti ama? Picchiarti, costringerti ad abortire? Non so, ma sembra che tu stia lì ad aspettare che gli passi, come se avesse contratto un'influenza...come pensi saranno i prossimi 3 anni?
> Ti scrivo così perché dalle tue parole traspare come una sorta di rassegnazione al fatto che lui è così ma tu lo ami lo stesso..come puoi ?


 :up:

Aggiungo che scegliere il bene (per sè e per i propri figli) salvandosi da un uomo cattivo (tuo marito è cattivo) non è essere cattivi e subire non è essere buoni.


----------



## Brady (21 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma il conte mica ci arriva...


Per questo ho provato a spiegarglielo... siamo o non siamo qui per aiutare quelli in difficoltà...?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Per questo ho provato a spiegarglielo... siamo o non siamo qui per aiutare quelli in difficoltà...?


 :up:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2010)

oceansize ha detto:


> Giuma perdonami se posso sembrare dura, ma cos'altro deve fare tuo marito per dimostrarti che non ti rispetta e che quindi non ti ama? Picchiarti, costringerti ad abortire? Non so, ma sembra che tu stia lì ad aspettare che gli passi, come se avesse contratto un'influenza...come pensi saranno i prossimi 3 anni?
> Ti scrivo così perché dalle tue parole traspare come una sorta di rassegnazione al fatto che lui è così ma tu lo ami lo stesso..come puoi ?


Hai ragione Ocean, per questo le si dice in tutte le lingue aggrappati a qualcuno di cui ti fidi. Che fare quando vediamo una persona che si lascia vivere, che si lascia andare? Non bisogna prendersela sulle spalle e tirarla su?
Giuma è come in un angolo sul ring e riceve colpi su colpi, deve scansarsi, riprendere fiato e portare a casa la pellaccia.
Dai Giuma la tua vita non può essere solo tutto questo.!


----------



## Giuma (21 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai ragione Ocean, per questo le si dice in tutte le lingue aggrappati a qualcuno di cui ti fidi. Che fare quando vediamo una persona che si lascia vivere, che si lascia andare? Non bisogna prendersela sulle spalle e tirarla su?
> Giuma è come in un angolo sul ring e riceve colpi su colpi, deve scansarsi, riprendere fiato e portare a casa la pellaccia.
> Dai Giuma la tua vita non può essere solo tutto questo.!


si la vita non può essere solo questo !:up: :applauso:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> si la vita non può essere solo questo !:up: :applauso:


Ok, provvedo subito.
Quando le questioni sono estreme, bisogna passare a metodi estremi.


----------



## dave.one (21 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok, provvedo subito.
> Quando le questioni sono estreme, bisogna passare a metodi estremi.


Uh, carichi il bazooka? e di cosa lo riempi? :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> certo lo farò ! voglio stare bene , essere serena ! sentirmi amata per i miei pregi e difetti.. forse pretendo troppo . Ammetto di essere stata troppo "buona" in questi anni  ma chi lo è per natura e difficile fare i cattivi .... e poi comunque pensavo che così le cose si potessero sistemare.
> Oggi sono al lavoro solo fisicamente.. domani ho la visita dall'anestesista , e mio marito non mi ha più chisto nulla a riguardo..


Giuma non lo fare.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2010)

http://www.mpv.org/

Siamo in tutta Italia. Giuma per favore fai un giretto da noi prima e poi decidi in coscienza. La vita è la vita. E nel nostro movimento ci sono molte donne che hanno fatto questo passo e possono dirti a come potresti sentire dopo. Boh, io nel mio piccolo di donna e madre, mi sento di dirti questo, poi vedi tu.
Mi dispiace immensamente per tutto quello che patisci. Veramente.


----------



## Brady (23 Luglio 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> http://www.mpv.org/
> 
> Siamo in tutta Italia. Giuma per favore fai un giretto da noi prima e poi decidi in coscienza. La vita è la vita. E nel nostro movimento ci sono molte donne che hanno fatto questo passo e possono dirti a come potresti sentire dopo. Boh, io nel mio piccolo di donna e madre, mi sento di dirti questo, poi vedi tu.
> Mi dispiace immensamente per tutto quello che patisci. Veramente.


Per la prima volta usero il sistema di voto (e dichiarandolo apertamente) per manifestare il mio disappunto verso qualcosa che ritengo completamente fuori luogo. Un conto è esprimere una propria opinione, un altro è usare la storia di un utente per promuovere iniziative dallo spiacevole sapore politico. Strumentalizzare il dramma di una persona che è venuta qui in cerca di aiuto lo trovo al di la degli scopi di questo forum. 
Per questa stessa ragione non tornerò più sull'argomento ne risponderò ad altri post sull'argomento in questo 3D, perché non voglio rovinare lo spazio di *Giuma* con polemiche che nulla hanno a che fare con lei, la quale *sta facendo le sue scelte mettendoci già la sua coscienza e tenendo conto di tutti i fattori in gioco*. 
Chiedo anche ad Astro, o chi altro senta la necessità di rispondermi di non farlo qui. Create un 3D se proprio volete parlare dell'argomento o scrivetemi in mp, ma lasciate a Giuma il suo spazio.
grazie


----------



## Giuma (5 Agosto 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Giuma non lo fare.


sono ritornata...
per me è stata una scelta sofferta ma l'unica che ritenevo giusta, sò che molte persone sono contrarie a questa mia scelta. 
lunedi scorso ho fatto l'IVG...
vi prego di non giudicarmi male .grazie


----------



## Minerva (5 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> sono ritornata...
> per me è stata una scelta sofferta ma l'unica che ritenevo giusta, sò che molte persone sono contrarie a questa mia scelta.
> *lunedi scorso ho fatto l'IVG...
> vi prego di non giudicarmi male .grazie*


un abbraccio


----------



## Amoremio (5 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> sono ritornata...
> per me è stata una scelta sofferta ma l'unica che ritenevo giusta, sò che molte persone sono contrarie a questa mia scelta.
> lunedi scorso ho fatto l'IVG...
> vi prego di non giudicarmi male .grazie


spero che tu abbia preso una decisione anche per quel che riguarda il rapporto con tuo marito


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2010)

Ora però pensa al futuro che vuoi.
Un abbraccio


----------



## Mari' (5 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> sono ritornata...
> per me è stata una scelta sofferta ma l'unica che ritenevo giusta, sò che molte persone sono contrarie a questa mia scelta.
> lunedi scorso ho fatto l'IVG...
> vi prego di non giudicarmi male .grazie



Nessun giudizio, e' un tuo diritto, riguardati e vai avanti.


----------



## Daniele (5 Agosto 2010)

Non c'è giudizio, fidati, l'unica persona che giudicherò è tuo marito che in assurdo con il suo comportamento ti ha portato a questo.


----------



## Giuma (5 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> spero che tu abbia preso una decisione anche per quel che riguarda il rapporto con tuo marito


rispondo qui a tutti ... grazie del vostro affetto! sono rientrata oggi al lavoro , purtroppo a casa non internet e non ho potuto scrivervi... 

Amoremio certo ora devo prendere una decisione anche per il rapporto con mio marito , il giorno dell'intervento mi ha portato lui. I giorni successivi sembrava un'altra persona , sembra una assurdità ma era come l'ho conosciuto io, ma io non mi sono illusa! dopo tutto quello che ho passato.
ieri è arrivata la mazzata finale.. mi spiego meglio, ha fatto tutte le visite perchè gli hanno ritirato la patente e ieri dovevano dirgli se era idoneo o meno alla guida. Risultato : non idoneo alla guida. Allora chi ha pensato di incolpare ? secondo lui è colpa mia... quando mangio io non mangia a tavola con me, oppure ieri ha lanciato un piatto nel lavello rompendo tutti i bicchieri che c'erano dentro.. non mi parla , e alla notte dorme in divano.
Ieri sera è venuto a prenderlo un suo amico , è rientrato alle 3:00 e la maglia che aveva messo stamattina l'ho trovata sporca di fondotinta .. BASTA io sono alla fine.


----------



## Grande82 (5 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> rispondo qui a tutti ... grazie del vostro affetto! sono rientrata oggi al lavoro , purtroppo a casa non internet e non ho potuto scrivervi...
> 
> Amoremio certo ora devo prendere una decisione anche per il rapporto con mio marito , il giorno dell'intervento mi ha portato lui. I giorni successivi sembrava un'altra persona , sembra una assurdità ma era come l'ho conosciuto io, ma io non mi sono illusa! dopo tutto quello che ho passato.
> ieri è arrivata la mazzata finale.. mi spiego meglio, ha fatto tutte le visite perchè gli hanno ritirato la patente e ieri dovevano dirgli se era idoneo o meno alla guida. Risultato : non idoneo alla guida. Allora chi ha pensato di incolpare ? secondo lui è colpa mia... quando mangio io non mangia a tavola con me, oppure ieri ha lanciato un piatto nel lavello rompendo tutti i bicchieri che c'erano dentro.. non mi parla , e alla notte dorme in divano.
> Ieri sera è venuto a prenderlo un suo amico , è rientrato alle 3:00 e la maglia che aveva messo stamattina l'ho trovata sporca di fondotinta .. BASTA io sono alla fine.


 ti abbraccio fortissimo.
cerca di riguardarti e ricorda che quello che meriti è molto molto di più.
Ancora un abbraccio


----------



## Daniele (5 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> rispondo qui a tutti ... grazie del vostro affetto! sono rientrata oggi al lavoro , purtroppo a casa non internet e non ho potuto scrivervi...
> 
> Amoremio certo ora devo prendere una decisione anche per il rapporto con mio marito , il giorno dell'intervento mi ha portato lui. I giorni successivi sembrava un'altra persona , sembra una assurdità ma era come l'ho conosciuto io, ma io non mi sono illusa! dopo tutto quello che ho passato.
> ieri è arrivata la mazzata finale.. mi spiego meglio, ha fatto tutte le visite perchè gli hanno ritirato la patente e ieri dovevano dirgli se era idoneo o meno alla guida. Risultato : non idoneo alla guida. Allora chi ha pensato di incolpare ? secondo lui è colpa mia... quando mangio io non mangia a tavola con me, oppure ieri ha lanciato un piatto nel lavello rompendo tutti i bicchieri che c'erano dentro.. non mi parla , e alla notte dorme in divano.
> Ieri sera è venuto a prenderlo un suo amico , è rientrato alle 3:00 e la maglia che aveva messo stamattina l'ho trovata sporca di fondotinta .. BASTA io sono alla fine.


Giuma, ho un piccolo dubbio su tuo marito...ma lui beve??? Non difenderlo, ma pensaci bene, considera che esce fuori spesso. Poi per cosa gli è stata ritirata la patente e perchè dovrebbe essere colpa tua???
No perchè se lui bevesse tutto avrebbe senso, perchè lui è insensata come persona, cioè si comporta come il tipico alcoolizzato.


----------



## Anna A (5 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> rispondo qui a tutti ... grazie del vostro affetto! sono rientrata oggi al lavoro , purtroppo a casa non internet e non ho potuto scrivervi...
> 
> Amoremio certo ora devo prendere una decisione anche per il rapporto con mio marito , il giorno dell'intervento mi ha portato lui. I giorni successivi sembrava un'altra persona , sembra una assurdità ma era come l'ho conosciuto io, ma io non mi sono illusa! dopo tutto quello che ho passato.
> ieri è arrivata la mazzata finale.. mi spiego meglio, ha fatto tutte le visite perchè gli hanno ritirato la patente e ieri dovevano dirgli se era idoneo o meno alla guida. Risultato : non idoneo alla guida. Allora chi ha pensato di incolpare ? secondo lui è colpa mia... quando mangio io non mangia a tavola con me, oppure ieri ha lanciato un piatto nel lavello rompendo tutti i bicchieri che c'erano dentro.. non mi parla , e alla notte dorme in divano.
> Ieri sera è venuto a prenderlo un suo amico , è rientrato alle 3:00 e la maglia che aveva messo stamattina l'ho trovata sporca di fondotinta .. BASTA io sono alla fine.


mah.. la vedo nera.. o lo lasci subito o prevedo tempi duri per te.
come mai gli hanno ritirato la patente? (se si può dire, ovviamente)
forza Giuma!!!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non c'è giudizio, fidati, l'unica persona che giudicherò è tuo marito che in assurdo con il suo comportamento ti ha portato a questo.


Ficcati bene nel cervello, che tu non sei nella posizione di non giudicare nessuno. Ma porco cane, chi ti ha dato il diritto di giudicare un altro essere umano? eh? Proprio questo io contesto di te.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ficcati bene nel cervello, che* tu non sei nella posizione di non giudicare nessuno*. Ma porco cane, chi ti ha dato il diritto di giudicare un altro essere umano? eh? Proprio questo io contesto di te.


Questo è un giudizio.
Anche se non è proprio chiarissimo.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo è un giudizio.
> Anche se non è proprio chiarissimo.


Nessun uomo ha diritto di giudicare un altro uomo.
Non è un giudizio, ma un'affermazione, vediamo di avere rispetto per Giuma e di non tirarla oltre.
Sia da te e sia da Daniele ho sempre letto solo montagne di giudizi contro la classe dei traditori. Noi traditori non parliamo male dei fedeli. Ergo? Il forum non è luogo per insultare la gente. Devo ancora digerire i tuoi giudizi trasversali su certi utenti tipo MK.
O tutti quelli che tu fai sempre velatamente contro tutte le utenti donna che difronte al tradimento del loro consorte non reagiscono come te. Quindi Persa, stai zitta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessun uomo ha diritto di giudicare un altro uomo.
> Non è un giudizio, ma un'affermazione, vediamo di avere rispetto per Giuma e di non tirarla oltre.
> Sia da te e sia da Daniele ho sempre letto solo montagne di giudizi contro la classe dei traditori. Noi traditori non parliamo male dei fedeli. Ergo? Il forum non è luogo per insultare la gente. Devo ancora digerire i tuoi giudizi trasversali su certi utenti tipo MK.
> O tutti quelli che tu fai sempre velatamente contro tutte le utenti donna che difronte al tradimento del loro consorte non reagiscono come te. Quindi Persa, stai zitta.


"Stai zitta" lo puoi dire a casa tua e a chi se lo fa dire.
Ripetere ossessivamente quello che TU dici che io abbia detto o fatto non lo rende vero.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessun uomo ha diritto di giudicare un altro uomo.
> Non è un giudizio, ma un'affermazione, vediamo di avere rispetto per Giuma e di non tirarla oltre.
> Sia da te e sia da Daniele ho sempre letto solo montagne di giudizi contro la classe dei traditori. Noi traditori non parliamo male dei fedeli. Ergo? Il forum non è luogo per insultare la gente. Devo ancora digerire i tuoi giudizi trasversali su certi utenti tipo MK.
> O tutti quelli che tu fai sempre velatamente contro tutte le utenti donna che difronte al tradimento del loro consorte non reagiscono come te. Quindi Persa, stai zitta.


 A Daniele non hai detto che "nessuno ha diritto di giudicare un altro uomo" cosa che, anche a volerla cosiderare condivisibile è comenuque un giudizio implicito su chi esprime un giudizio.
Tu hai detto che Daniele non era nella posizione per giudicare e questo è coerente con tutti i tuoi post in cui non fai che giudicare tutti coloro che non si accodano ai tuoi giudizi.


----------



## Giuma (5 Agosto 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> mah.. la vedo nera.. o lo lasci subito o prevedo tempi duri per te.
> come mai gli hanno ritirato la patente? (se si può dire, ovviamente)
> forza Giuma!!!


è da quattro anni che và avanti sta storia della patente.. 
dirò in breve com'è andata.. gliela hanno ritirata per alcool (1.03 )dopo una cena, poi si è fatto tutti gli esami e non è risultato ideneo per abuso di cocaina, ha aspetattao due anni (perchè non riusciva a non farne uso) e si è rifatto gli esami, è risultato ideo per 6 mesi poi per un anno e a gennaio di quest'anno che dovevano dargli il rinnovo per due anni è risultato ancora positivo alla cocaina per averne fatto uso l'ultimo dell'anno. Ad aprile si è rifatto gli esami ma con l'esame del capello tornano indietro di tre mesi , e tenendo conto che per pulirsi il capello necessita di 6 mesi , ovviamente è risultato ancora positivo, doveva aspettare altri 4 mesi prima di andare. Allora ha incolpato me perchè ha detto che per fargliela pagare di tutto quello che ha fatto gli ho messo la cocaina nel cibo perchè così non passa gli esami, oppure che ho avuto rapporti con persone che ne fanno uso e poi l'ho trasmessa a lui .


----------



## contepinceton (5 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> è da quattro anni che và avanti sta storia della patente..
> dirò in breve com'è andata.. gliela hanno ritirata per alcool (1.03 )dopo una cena, poi si è fatto tutti gli esami e non è risultato ideneo per abuso di cocaina, ha aspetattao due anni (perchè non riusciva a non farne uso) e si è rifatto gli esami, è risultato ideo per 6 mesi poi per un anno e a gennaio di quest'anno che dovevano dargli il rinnovo per due anni è risultato ancora positivo alla cocaina per averne fatto uso l'ultimo dell'anno. Ad aprile si è rifatto gli esami ma con l'esame del capello tornano indietro di tre mesi , e tenendo conto che per pulirsi il capello necessita di 6 mesi , ovviamente è risultato ancora positivo, doveva aspettare altri 4 mesi prima di andare. Allora ha incolpato me perchè ha detto che per fargliela pagare di tutto quello che ha fatto gli ho messo la cocaina nel cibo perchè così non passa gli esami, oppure che ho avuto rapporti con persone che ne fanno uso e poi l'ho trasmessa a lui .


Cristo Santissimo Giuma SVEGLIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA...senti ehm, la mia amante era ex cocainomane...senti ehm...SCAPPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
Non hai ancora compreso con che cosa hai a che fare?
E buon per te che non sia un violento....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> è da quattro anni che và avanti sta storia della patente..
> dirò in breve com'è andata.. gliela hanno ritirata per alcool (1.03 )dopo una cena, poi si è fatto tutti gli esami e non è risultato ideneo per abuso di cocaina, ha aspetattao due anni (perchè non riusciva a non farne uso) e si è rifatto gli esami, è risultato ideo per 6 mesi poi per un anno e a gennaio di quest'anno che dovevano dargli il rinnovo per due anni è risultato ancora positivo alla cocaina per averne fatto uso l'ultimo dell'anno. Ad aprile si è rifatto gli esami ma con l'esame del capello tornano indietro di tre mesi , e tenendo conto che per pulirsi il capello necessita di 6 mesi ,* ovviamente è risultato ancora positivo*, doveva aspettare altri 4 mesi prima di andare. Allora ha incolpato me perchè ha detto che per fargliela pagare di tutto quello che ha fatto gli ho messo la cocaina nel cibo perchè così non passa gli esami, oppure che ho avuto rapporti con persone che ne fanno uso e poi l'ho trasmessa a lui .


 Non capisco l'ovviamente.
Non è ovvio usare cocaina.
Chi usa alcol e cocaina non è persona affidabile.
E generalmente tende ad accompagnarsi a chi fa lo stesso o a fare proseliti per trovare complici.
Non è pensabile che tu possa modificare questi comportamenti.
Salvaguarda il futuro di tua figlia con le modalità suggerite da un legale, al più presto


----------



## Anna A (5 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> è da quattro anni che và avanti sta storia della patente..
> dirò in breve com'è andata.. gliela hanno ritirata per alcool (1.03 )dopo una cena, poi si è fatto tutti gli esami e non è risultato ideneo per abuso di cocaina, ha aspetattao due anni (perchè non riusciva a non farne uso) e si è rifatto gli esami, è risultato ideo per 6 mesi poi per un anno e a gennaio di quest'anno che dovevano dargli il rinnovo per due anni è risultato ancora positivo alla cocaina per averne fatto uso l'ultimo dell'anno. Ad aprile si è rifatto gli esami ma con l'esame del capello tornano indietro di tre mesi , e tenendo conto che per pulirsi il capello necessita di 6 mesi , ovviamente è risultato ancora positivo, doveva aspettare altri 4 mesi prima di andare. Allora ha incolpato me perchè ha detto che per fargliela pagare di tutto quello che ha fatto gli ho messo la cocaina nel cibo perchè così non passa gli esami, oppure che ho avuto rapporti con persone che ne fanno uso e poi l'ho trasmessa a lui .


quindi non sarai l'unica a sapere che tuo marito è un irresponsabile...
capisco molto bene come puoi stare, anche perché tipi simili smettono di fare casini solo quando non ce la fanno più, ma mai del tutto, tra l'altro, nel senso che la testa non gliela cambi visto che il trapianto di cervello non è ancora praticato.
se lo ami e vuoi restare con lui, l'unica cosa sensata che posso dirti è di imparare a difenderti, anche se non è facile e lo so.
Giuma, tieni duro per te e per tua figlia e impara a difenderti!!!


----------



## Anna A (5 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non capisco l'ovviamente.
> Non è ovvio usare cocaina.
> Chi usa alcol e cocaina non è persona affidabile.
> E generalmente tende ad accompagnarsi a chi fa lo stesso o a fare proseliti per trovare complici.
> ...


ovviamente nel senso che se non sono passati 6 mesi, risulti OVVIAMENTE positivo al test del capello se hai fatto uso di droghe varie, quindi l'ovviamente era riferito al fatto che è ovvio che non passi il test e non che è ovvio farsi di coca,


----------



## Anna A (5 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cristo Santissimo Giuma SVEGLIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA...senti ehm, la mia amante era ex cocainomane...senti ehm...SCAPPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> Non hai ancora compreso con che cosa hai a che fare?
> E buon per te che non sia un violento....


ma lo ha capito eccome, invece...
e per esperienza ti posso dire che è più facile lasciare un traditore che un tossico. sapessi tu che meccanismi mentali scattano..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ovviamente nel senso che se non sono passati 6 mesi, risulti OVVIAMENTE positivo al test del capello se hai fatto uso di droghe varie, quindi l'ovviamente era riferito al fatto che è ovvio che non passi il test e non che è ovvio farsi di coca,


E' ovvio che LUI si faccia di coca (e alcol, visto il primo ritiro).
Mi pare che considerarlo ovvio e quindi inevitabile sia una resa.
Possibile arrendersi se, come giustamente dici tu, si riconosce che il trapianto di cervello è impossibile, ma è legittimo allora salvarsi e salvaguardare gli interessi della figlia, innanzi tutto.


----------



## Anna A (5 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' ovvio che LUI si faccia di coca (e alcol, visto il primo ritiro).
> Mi pare che considerarlo ovvio e quindi inevitabile sia una resa.
> Possibile arrendersi se, come giustamente dici tu, si riconosce che il trapianto di cervello è impossibile, ma è legittimo allora salvarsi e salvaguardare gli interessi della figlia, innanzi tutto.


e ho capito io.. ma come dicevo nell'altro post, il casino sono i meccanismi assurdi che si innescano in questi casi.
è un delirio perché ti senti perfino in colpa a lasciarli.
l'ho detto e lo ripeto: le corna son niente in confronto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e ho capito io.. ma come dicevo nell'altro post, il casino sono i meccanismi assurdi che si innescano in questi casi.
> è un delirio perché ti senti perfino in colpa a lasciarli.
> l'ho detto e lo ripeto: le corna son niente in confronto.


 Lo capisco bene.
Sono le reazioni di tutti coloro che sono vicini a chi ha una dipendenza.
Si pensa di essere cattivi ad abbandonare perché si pensa alla dipendenza come a una malattia (ed E' una malattia), ma è una malattia particolare che non guarisce con l'accudimento e che rischia di essere contagiosa o a portare ad altre dipendenze.
Tu non le consiglieresti di scappare?


----------



## Anna A (5 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo capisco bene.
> Sono le reazioni di tutti coloro che sono vicini a chi ha una dipendenza.
> Si pensa di essere cattivi ad abbandonare perché si pensa alla dipendenza come a una malattia (ed E' una malattia), ma è una malattia particolare che non guarisce con l'accudimento e che rischia di essere contagiosa o a portare ad altre dipendenze.
> *Tu non le consiglieresti di scappare?*


se voleva scappare sarebbe già scappata e le corna subite la avrebbero pure giustificata. il punto è che lei non vuole scappare non rendendosi conto -al momento- che questo è solo l'inizio, visto che il tipo è giovane e ne ha di tempo per combinarne altre...
poi, sono convinta che ognuno deve seguire quello che sente meglio fare, al di là dei consigli che noi possiamo dare.


----------



## Grande82 (5 Agosto 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> se voleva scappare sarebbe già scappata e le corna subite la avrebbero pure giustificata. il punto è che lei non vuole scappare non rendendosi conto -al momento- che questo è solo l'inizio, visto che il tipo è giovane e ne ha di tempo per combinarne altre...
> poi, sono convinta che ognuno deve seguire quello che sente meglio fare, al di là dei consigli che noi possiamo dare.


 verissimo, però i consigli si danno sulla base delle esperienze fatte/supposte.
Io non ho esperienza nei riguardi di un drogato (esistono poi i drogati di alcol che ne abusano, i drogati di droghe e così via... ), però dall'esterno le consiglierei di fuggire. Perchè un uomo così, cha cambia idea, che rompe i piatti, che cambia umore, che aggredisce verbalmente, che accusa sua moglie, avendola tradita, di aspettare un figlio da un altro, che se la prende con lei per suoi errori (e di nuovo la accusa di tradirlo...), che fa uso di alcol in modo smodato (1.00 è più di una birretta... sono 3 birrette di un uomo di stazza normale...), che fa uso di cocaina e non sa farne a meno (usarne a capodanno sapendo che a gennaio si sarebbero fatti gli esami..) è un uomo pericoloso.
E io mi preoccupo di lei e di questa figlia che vede i bicchieri rompersi, il padre urlare e la madre piangere...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> se voleva scappare sarebbe già scappata e le corna subite la avrebbero pure giustificata. il punto è che lei non vuole scappare non rendendosi conto -al momento- che questo è solo l'inizio, visto che il tipo è giovane e ne ha di tempo per combinarne altre...
> poi, sono convinta che ognuno deve seguire quello che sente meglio fare, al di là dei consigli che noi possiamo dare.


 Ma nessuno agisce per quello che consigliano gli altri!! Figurati se potrebbe scappare perché glielo dicono dei perfetti sconosciuti!
Però chi viene qui nel dolore cerca uno spazio per confrontarsi con chi ha già sofferto quel dolore.
Io, ad esempio, mi son resa conto che proprio poche delle persone a me vicine potevano capire cosa stavo vivendo.
Però mi son serviti anche punti di vista diversi. Poi ho deciso io.
Tu pensi che lei farebbe meglio a staccarsi da questo rapporto (per me solo distruttivo)?
Poi farà quel che vorrà e riuscirà a fare.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Agosto 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma lo ha capito eccome, invece...
> e per esperienza ti posso dire che è più facile lasciare un traditore che un tossico. sapessi tu che meccanismi mentali scattano..


Vero. Poi per capire bisogna passarci.
Facile dare consigli dal di fuori.
Io ti dico, sali su questa montagna, guarda è facile, il sentiero è già tracciato, ma se sta qua ha sul groppone un masso di cento chili, l'impresa è assurda. Giuma ha bisogno di una mano reale da persone concrete, tutto il resto che scriviamo qua è fuffa.
Si esistono molte cose più gravi nella vita dei tradimenti.
Mia moglie ha sempre detto che le corna son di gomma, si piegano facilmente.
Ovvio Anna, ci sono persone che vanno in giro a fare le vittime della situzione per un'unghia rotta.
E la rassegnazione?
Giuma si è "abituata" a convivere con certe cose.
L'essere umano per non impazzire sa adattarsi ad ogni umiliazione.


----------



## Anna A (5 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> verissimo, però i consigli si danno sulla base delle esperienze fatte/supposte.
> Io non ho esperienza nei riguardi di un drogato (esistono poi i drogati di alcol che ne abusano, i drogati di droghe e così via... ), però dall'esterno le consiglierei di fuggire. Perchè un uomo così, cha cambia idea, che rompe i piatti, che cambia umore, che aggredisce verbalmente, che accusa sua moglie, avendola tradita, di aspettare un figlio da un altro, che se la prende con lei per suoi errori (e di nuovo la accusa di tradirlo...), che fa uso di alcol in modo smodato (1.00 è più di una birretta... sono 3 birrette di un uomo di stazza normale...), che fa uso di cocaina e non sa farne a meno (usarne a capodanno sapendo che a gennaio si sarebbero fatti gli esami..) è un uomo pericoloso.
> E io mi preoccupo di lei e di questa figlia che vede i bicchieri rompersi, il padre urlare e la madre piangere...


sì, sì.. solo che tu ragioni da "sana" e far capire a gente come il marito di Giuma che sbagliano è una impresa, perché lo sanno di sbagliare ma hanno dentro come una specie di gira tubi che stringe la ragione e fa passare solo il bisogno di fare cazzate.
ti fregano perché non sono nemmeno cattivi, sono solo degli irresponsabili stronzi al cubo


----------



## Grande82 (5 Agosto 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> sì, sì.. solo che tu ragioni da "sana" e far capire a gente come il marito di Giuma che sbagliano è una impresa, perché lo sanno di sbagliare ma hanno dentro come una specie di gira tubi che stringe la ragione e fa passare solo il bisogno di fare cazzate.
> ti fregano perché non sono nemmeno cattivi, sono solo degli irresponsabili stronzi al cubo


 per quella che è la tua idea/emozione/esperienza, le consiglieresti col cuore di rimanere o di fuggire?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> sì, sì.. solo che tu ragioni da "sana" e far capire a gente come il marito di Giuma che sbagliano è una impresa, perché lo sanno di sbagliare ma hanno dentro come una specie di gira tubi che stringe la ragione e fa passare solo il bisogno di fare cazzate.
> ti fregano perché non sono nemmeno cattivi, sono solo degli irresponsabili stronzi al cubo


 Ma bisogna fargli capire qualcosa?
Noi non stiamo dialogando con lui, ma con lei.
Forse è lei che vorrebbe fargli capire e aspetta il miracolo.
Ma mica è suo figlio.


----------



## Anna A (5 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero. Poi per capire bisogna passarci.
> Facile dare consigli dal di fuori.
> Io ti dico, sali su questa montagna, guarda è facile, il sentiero è già tracciato, ma se sta qua ha sul groppone un masso di cento chili, l'impresa è assurda. Giuma ha bisogno di una mano reale da persone concrete, tutto il resto che scriviamo qua è fuffa.
> Si esistono molte cose più gravi nella vita dei tradimenti.
> ...


non credo.. altrimenti non ne parlerebbe con noi.
il suo problema è decidersi di avere un problema .. che poi è la cosa più dura da realizzare per chi vive con personaggi del genere..
bè, insomma.. senza aprire casini miei vecchi, posso solo dire che è durissima in tutti i sensi.


----------



## Grande82 (5 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cristo Santissimo Giuma SVEGLIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA...senti ehm, la mia amante era ex cocainomane...senti ehm...SCAPPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> Non hai ancora compreso con che cosa hai a che fare?
> E buon per te che non sia un violento....





contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero. Poi per capire bisogna passarci.
> Facile dare consigli dal di fuori.
> Io ti dico, sali su questa montagna, guarda è facile, il sentiero è già tracciato, ma se sta qua ha sul groppone un masso di cento chili, l'impresa è assurda. Giuma ha bisogno di una mano reale da persone concrete, tutto il resto che scriviamo qua è fuffa.
> Si esistono molte cose più gravi nella vita dei tradimenti.
> ...


 è vero, facile dare consigli dal di fuori, ma almeno ci proviamo, no?
condivido il tuo consiglio con tutto il cuore: scappare. 
Perchè ci sono cose che non si può far nulla per cambiare e che davvero possono fare male. in senso emotivo e anche soprattutto in senso fisico.


----------



## Anna A (5 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma bisogna fargli capire qualcosa?
> Noi non stiamo dialogando con lui, ma con lei.
> Forse è lei che vorrebbe fargli capire e aspetta il miracolo.
> Ma mica è suo figlio.


Persa, hai ragione.. ma ti posso assicurare che si entra in un mondo che non è quello che pensi tu da sana.. ti si ribalta la vita e nemmeno sai perché capita proprio a te.. ma ci sei dentro..


----------



## Grande82 (5 Agosto 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> non credo.. altrimenti non ne parlerebbe con noi.
> *il suo problema è decidersi di avere un problema .. che poi è la cosa più dura da realizzare per chi vive con personaggi del genere..*
> bè, insomma.. senza aprire casini miei vecchi, posso solo dire che è durissima in tutti i sensi.


 dov'era quell'ometto che si inchinava?
mannaggia, quando serve non c'è mai! 
:sbatti:
ah, eccolo!

:umiledue::umile::umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2010)

Però è qui.
Forse che non è tutto digeribile comincia a pensarlo.


----------



## Anna A (5 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però è qui.
> Forse che non è tutto digeribile comincia a pensarlo.


certo, perché Giuma ha momenti in cui la sua parte sana emerge dalle nebbie.. ma appena torna a casa...................


----------



## Giuma (5 Agosto 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ovviamente nel senso che se non sono passati 6 mesi, risulti OVVIAMENTE positivo al test del capello se hai fatto uso di droghe varie, quindi l'ovviamente era riferito al fatto che è ovvio che non passi il test e non che è ovvio farsi di coca,


certo è ovvio che se non sono passati i si mesi non le passava... non è perniente ovvio farsi! E' inutile incolpare me adesso!


----------



## Giuma (5 Agosto 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma lo ha capito eccome, invece...
> e per esperienza ti posso dire che è più facile lasciare un traditore che un tossico. sapessi tu che meccanismi mentali scattano..


hai veramente capito la mia "condizione" Anna


----------



## Giuma (5 Agosto 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> certo, perché Giuma ha momenti in cui la sua parte sana emerge dalle nebbie.. ma appena torna a casa...................


a volte mi sento una cretina ! perchè come ho detto prima dopo l'intervento mi sembrava di avere al mio fianco l'uomo che avevo conosciuto anni fà... certo non mi ero illusa , ma mi sembrava quasi un sogno che si avverrava. Poi la storia che non gli ridanno la patente e di nuovo un ritorno alla dura realtà ..
ogni volta rialzarsi è sempre più dura. Prima mi illude e poi mi massacra ( in senso metaforico)


----------



## Minerva (5 Agosto 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma lo ha capito eccome, invece...
> e per esperienza ti posso dire che è più facile lasciare un traditore che un tossico. sapessi tu che meccanismi mentali scattano..


immagino che ci si sentano addosso grandi responsabilità


----------



## contepinceton (5 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> a volte mi sento una cretina ! perchè come ho detto prima dopo l'intervento mi sembrava di avere al mio fianco l'uomo che avevo conosciuto anni fà... certo non mi ero illusa , ma mi sembrava quasi un sogno che si avverrava. Poi la storia che non gli ridanno la patente e di nuovo un ritorno alla dura realtà ..
> ogni volta rialzarsi è sempre più dura. Prima mi illude e poi mi massacra ( in senso metaforico)


Senti chi ha certi problemi non è in sè.
Per esempio io avevo un vicino di casa che da "sincero" era l'uomo più timido, gentile, buono, innocuo del mondo, da "bevuto" era una belva. Guarda, tu troverai conforto e aiuto solo da chi ha vissuto certe situazioni. Per esempio, io sto vivendo con una moglie affetta da grave patologia, posso dirti che a lei tutti i consigli dei sani danno sui nervi, parla solo con le compagne di battaglia, o con chi ha vissuto certe situazioni.
Tu non hai bisogno di consigli, ma di aiuto fattivo e materiale.
Ogni volta che lui torna ad essere l'uomo che hai conosciuto tu ti lusinghi e lì ti fotti. Hai difronte un uomo di cui non puoi mai calcolare le reazioni. E vivi con la paura addosso. La paura ti blocca. Poi tu puoi sempre invalidare le nostre parole no? Bisognerebbe essere al tuo posto.


----------



## Giuma (5 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> immagino che ci si sentano addosso grandi responsabilità


si entra in un meccanisco che a volte queste persone ti coinvolgono talmente tanto che riescono a farti sentire in colpa anche se non ne hai ... è difficile da spiegare..


----------



## Minerva (5 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> si entra in un meccanisco che a volte queste persone ti coinvolgono talmente tanto che riescono a farti sentire in colpa anche se non ne hai ... è difficile da spiegare..


ho capito perfettamente; devi avere la lucidità per scrollarti di dosso  queste sensazioni fasulle e pensare a te


----------



## Anna A (5 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> si entra in un meccanisco che a volte queste persone ti coinvolgono talmente tanto che riescono a farti sentire in colpa anche se non ne hai ... è difficile da spiegare..


ma anche senza sentirsi in colpa, eh.. ti coinvolgono talmente tanto che non capisci più cosa è giusto e cosa non lo è..
è come vivere in una sfera che si fa sempre più piccola perché man mano si riducono i contatti esterni perché non si sa nemmeno cosa dire, cosa raccontare.


----------



## Anna A (5 Agosto 2010)

cmq, Giuma, non perderti d'animo.. e quando hai bisogno di sfogarti o di un sostegno vieni qui!!!
un bacio.


----------



## Giuma (5 Agosto 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma anche senza sentirsi in colpa, eh.. ti coinvolgono talmente tanto che non capisci più cosa è giusto e cosa non lo è..
> è come vivere in una sfera che si fa sempre più piccola perché man mano si riducono i contatti esterni perché non si sa nemmeno cosa dire, cosa raccontare.


si davvero non si capisce più cosa è giusto e cosa no...
ogni volta che parlo con qualcuno quando siamo fuori , spesso poi mi dice cosa avevi da sparlare di me! e magari ho parlato di tutt'altro


----------



## Giuma (5 Agosto 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> cmq, Giuma, non perderti d'animo.. e quando hai bisogno di sfogarti o di un sostegno vieni qui!!!
> un bacio.


certo verrò qui .
Grazie


----------



## Daniele (5 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> si davvero non si capisce più cosa è giusto e cosa no...
> ogni volta che parlo con qualcuno quando siamo fuori , spesso poi mi dice cosa avevi da sparlare di me! e magari ho parlato di tutt'altro


Giuma, avevo intuito che tuo marito fosse dipendente da qualcosa e dalla reazioni il problema non è l'altra, ma il fatto che lu senza coca non ci sa stare. Scommetti che lui diventerebbe quello di rpima sniffando? Mi sa che ti sia innamorata di un uomo che non esiste se non nel mondo dei tossici.
Giuma, tu non gli devi nulla, se lui non vuole uscire dal caos e da la colpa a te ha già scelto e sinceramente per questo suo bel passato mi sa che potresti anche fare qualcosa di peggio che la separazione, ma per difesa, non per vendetta.
Oddio che brutta situazione la tua.
per il conte che in un quote ho letto, guarda siamo invece tutti liberi di giudicare anzi, giudicando siamo capaci di rendere una morale comune per quello che è bene e quello che è male se no come al solito con il detto solo italiano che giudicare non va bene finiamo di giustificare i pezzi di merda.
basta voltarsi dall'altra parte quando c'è qualcosa che non va, basta dare ragione al più forte, i deboli vanno tutelati da tutti.
Non ti affannare a rispondere conte, sei in ignore e quindi non leggerei


----------



## contepinceton (5 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Giuma, avevo intuito che tuo marito fosse dipendente da qualcosa e dalla reazioni il problema non è l'altra, ma il fatto che lu senza coca non ci sa stare. Scommetti che lui diventerebbe quello di rpima sniffando? Mi sa che ti sia innamorata di un uomo che non esiste se non nel mondo dei tossici.
> Giuma, tu non gli devi nulla, se lui non vuole uscire dal caos e da la colpa a te ha già scelto e sinceramente per questo suo bel passato mi sa che potresti anche fare qualcosa di peggio che la separazione, ma per difesa, non per vendetta.
> Oddio che brutta situazione la tua.
> per il conte che in un quote ho letto, guarda siamo invece tutti liberi di giudicare anzi, giudicando siamo capaci di rendere una morale comune per quello che è bene e quello che è male se no come al solito con il detto solo italiano che giudicare non va bene finiamo di giustificare i pezzi di merda.
> ...


Ma leggono gli altri.
Per me è inqualificabile perfino come parli dei tossici.
Giudicare gli altri è un limite pesantissimo.
Nessuno giustifica niente.
Viviamo in uno stato di diritto.
Le regole non sono state decise arbitrariamente.
Neanche un magistrato giudica di suo, ma in base ad un codice.
Io invece di pontificare tanto mi metto sempre in gioco.
Ricordati che nessuno è immune da niente.
Suo marito potrebbe sempre risponderti che sei un povero pazzo, perchè hai reagito in maniera smodata al tradimento della tua ragazza. 
Tu Daniele finirai solo e isolato da tutti se continui così.


----------



## Amoremio (6 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> rispondo qui a tutti ... grazie del vostro affetto! sono rientrata oggi al lavoro , purtroppo a casa non internet e non ho potuto scrivervi...
> 
> Amoremio certo ora devo prendere una decisione anche per il rapporto con mio marito , il giorno dell'intervento mi ha portato lui. I giorni successivi sembrava un'altra persona , sembra una assurdità ma era come l'ho conosciuto io, ma io non mi sono illusa! dopo tutto quello che ho passato.
> ieri è arrivata la mazzata finale.. mi spiego meglio, ha fatto tutte le visite perchè gli hanno ritirato la patente e ieri dovevano dirgli se era idoneo o meno alla guida. Risultato : non idoneo alla guida. Allora chi ha pensato di incolpare ? secondo lui è colpa mia... quando mangio io non mangia a tavola con me, oppure ieri ha lanciato un piatto nel lavello rompendo tutti i bicchieri che c'erano dentro.. non mi parla , e alla notte dorme in divano.
> Ieri sera è venuto a prenderlo un suo amico , è rientrato alle 3:00 e la maglia che aveva messo stamattina l'ho trovata sporca di fondotinta .. BASTA io sono alla fine.


non mi stupirei che poi ti dica che lui ti è stato vicino quando tu hai deciso di non volere vostro figlio, alternando con accuse sul fatto che tu l'abbia fatto perchè era figlio di un altro uomo
io credo che possa diventare pericoloso
è un essere scompensato
riversa su di te tutte le colpe per non guardare in faccia la realtà

scappa 
parla col telefono rosa 
fatti consigliare
siamo oltre la violenza psicologica


----------



## Amoremio (6 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ficcati bene nel cervello, che tu non sei nella posizione di non giudicare nessuno. Ma porco cane, chi ti ha dato il diritto di giudicare un altro essere umano? eh? Proprio questo io contesto di te.


conte 
a parte che nessuno qui giudica per motivi fini a sè stessi
anche tu stai giudicando dan

ribalta il pensiero
tu non sei uno stinco di santo, ma ti sei mai comportato così?
se giuma fosse tua figlia, ti renderebbe sereno saperla con quell'uomo?


----------



## Amoremio (6 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cristo Santissimo Giuma SVEGLIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA...senti ehm, la mia amante era ex cocainomane...senti ehm...SCAPPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> Non hai ancora compreso con che cosa hai a che fare?
> E buon per te che non sia un violento....


 
conte, questo post te lo approverei se non che ora non lo posso fare perchè te ne ho appena disapprovato un altro

te lo quoto con inchino

e ti chiedo
non c'è un giudizio implicito a carico del marito di giuma sotteso a questo ineccepibile consiglio?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> conte
> a parte che nessuno qui giudica per motivi fini a sè stessi
> anche tu stai giudicando dan
> 
> ...


Dove vedi il mio giudizio su dan?
Mi glorio di non essere uno stinco di santo.
Almeno così le persone non mi stanno lontano per paura di ricevere solo giudizi. Se fossi il padre di Giuma, bisogna vedere, se io conoscessi o meno in che condizioni versa mia figlia.
Tutti noi laviamo i nostri panni sporchi in casa. 
In certe situazioni i genitori sono le ultime persone che vengono a sapere. Se dall'altra parte avessi dei consuoceri intelligenti, affronterei la questione tra noi veci.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> conte, questo post te lo approverei se non che ora non lo posso fare perchè te ne ho appena disapprovato un altro
> 
> te lo quoto con inchino
> 
> ...


Un conto sono gli aggettivi qualificativi.
Un conto sono i giudizi.
Un conto è dire, chi mena la moglie è un violento.
Un conto è dire che una adultera è na putana.
Un conto è dire che Giuma è la vittima innocente di una brutta situazione, un conto è dire sei na cretina perchè non corri da un avvocato e ti separi all'istante.


----------



## Amoremio (6 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dove vedi il mio giudizio su dan?
> Mi glorio di non essere uno stinco di santo.
> Almeno così le persone non mi stanno lontano per paura di ricevere solo giudizi. Se fossi il padre di Giuma, bisogna vedere, se io conoscessi o meno in che condizioni versa mia figlia.
> Tutti noi laviamo i nostri panni sporchi in casa.
> In certe situazioni i genitori sono le ultime persone che vengono a sapere. Se dall'altra parte avessi dei consuoceri intelligenti, affronterei la questione tra noi veci.


non svicolare

immagina di sapere
tua figlia, trovandosi a a parlare di altro con te, sbotta a piangere e ti racconta quello che giuma ha raccontato qui
tu che ne penseresti?

non ti sforzare, il tuo pensiero l'hai già espresso: vorresti che scappasse, che si mettesse al sicuro lei e sua figlia
perchè?
perchè ti rendi conto che lui è pericoloso, magari non fisicamente (non ancora) ma psicologicamente sì


----------



## Amoremio (6 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non svicolare
> 
> immagina di sapere
> tua figlia, trovandosi a a parlare di altro con te, sbotta a piangere e ti racconta quello che giuma ha raccontato qui
> ...


comunque conte,
le chiacchere stanno a zero

tu concordi nella sostanza 
non solo con me, 
non solo con daniele,
ma, nel caso di specie, 
  
con persa
e con i suoi sacchi neri (anche se in consiglio è di andar via lei, la sostanza è uguale)
:rotfl:

non lo vuoi ammettere ma è così





certe volte è bellissimo 'sto forum 
così vivo, così umano


----------



## contepinceton (6 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non svicolare
> 
> immagina di sapere
> tua figlia, trovandosi a a parlare di altro con te, sbotta a piangere e ti racconta quello che giuma ha raccontato qui
> ...


Non penserei.
Prenderei in mano la situazione dall'A alla Z.
Come ha fatto il padre di una che conosco.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> comunque conte,
> le chiacchere stanno a zero
> 
> tu concordi nella sostanza
> ...


Pian con le bombe.
Un conto è cacciare un uomo da casa sua solo perchè colpevole di amare anche un'altra.
Un conto è darsi alla macchia per salvare le chiappe.
In certe situazioni l'unica via è darsi alla macchia.
Prendere le distanze da.
Ma nel caso di Giuma, ci vuole una persona, che la prenda di peso e se la carichi sulle spalle.
Sono tante le dinamiche famigliari.
Non c'è comunque nessun coraggio nel stare lì rassegnata a prendere botte su botte.
Forse a Giuma manca la via di fuga.
Quella via che mi sono sempre tenuto ben da conto.


----------



## Daniele (6 Agosto 2010)

Giuma, quando conoscesti tuo marito era cocainomane? Sai la mia ragazza è stata con un cocainomane, lo lasciò per quel motivo, perchè un tossico come dice lei può essere  una bella persona per un periodo, può farti divertire e sognare anche...ma come ha detto lei, con quelle persone il film è destinato a finire ed è solo un male stargli vicino, amaro ma vero.
Tutelati legalmente e vai via e fagli sapere che potresti pensare di stargli vicino solo e solamente quando tornerà normale. In aggiunta credo che ad un tossico così rischioso puoi benissimo anche togliere la patria potestà, ma è una cosa sempre da valutare. 
Non è detto che andare via sia definitivo, ma sinceramente hai da preservare per il futuro ben altro, ricorda il problema che hai non sono l'infedeltà, ma l'altro.


----------



## Brady (6 Agosto 2010)

ciao Giuma,
mi permetto un piccolo (spero inutile) consiglio. Fai molta attenzione a preservare la segretezza con tuo marito del fatto che scrivi qui. Mi sembra abbia già manifestato livelli di paranoia assurda (ti chiede cosa hai raccontato di lui quando solo ti vede parlare con qualcuno!) e sapere che tu parli di voi e dei vostri problemi qui, anche se in forma anonima, potrebbe scatenare serie conseguenze.
Non so da dove ti connetti e non so quanto lui abbia le competenze per scoprirti, ma se lo fai da casa o da altro luogo che condividete attenzione perché navigare in internet lascia un sacco di traccie, a partire dalla cronologia del browser, la cache, i cookies e così via....


----------



## Daniele (6 Agosto 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> ciao Giuma,
> mi permetto un piccolo (spero inutile) consiglio. Fai molta attenzione a preservare la segretezza con tuo marito del fatto che scrivi qui. Mi sembra abbia già manifestato livelli di paranoia assurda (ti chiede cosa hai raccontato di lui quando solo ti vede parlare con qualcuno!) e sapere che tu parli di voi e dei vostri problemi qui, anche se in forma anonima, potrebbe scatenare serie conseguenze.
> Non so da dove ti connetti e non so quanto lui abbia le competenze per scoprirti, ma se lo fai da casa o da altro luogo che condividete attenzione perché navigare in internet lascia un sacco di traccie, a partire dalla cronologia del browser, la cache, i cookies e così via....


Quoto in pieno!!!


----------



## Giuma (6 Agosto 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> ciao Giuma,
> mi permetto un piccolo (spero inutile) consiglio. Fai molta attenzione a preservare la segretezza con tuo marito del fatto che scrivi qui. Mi sembra abbia già manifestato livelli di paranoia assurda (ti chiede cosa hai raccontato di lui quando solo ti vede parlare con qualcuno!) e sapere che tu parli di voi e dei vostri problemi qui, anche se in forma anonima, potrebbe scatenare serie conseguenze.
> Non so da dove ti connetti e non so quanto lui abbia le competenze per scoprirti, ma se lo fai da casa o da altro luogo che condividete attenzione perché navigare in internet lascia un sacco di traccie, a partire dalla cronologia del browser, la cache, i cookies e così via....


certo lui non sa che scrivo qui ... mi "ucciderebbe" se lo sapesse.
a casa non ho internet , e lui non sa neanche usare un computer..
quando vi scrivo lo faccio dal computer dove lavoro part-time al pomeriggio, lui qui al lavoro da me non viene mai e non accesso a questo computer.
la tua è una giusta osservazione!


----------



## Giuma (6 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Giuma, quando conoscesti tuo marito era cocainomane? Sai la mia ragazza è stata con un cocainomane, lo lasciò per quel motivo, perchè un tossico come dice lei può essere  una bella persona per un periodo, può farti divertire e sognare anche...ma come ha detto lei, con quelle persone il film è destinato a finire ed è solo un male stargli vicino, amaro ma vero.
> Tutelati legalmente e vai via e fagli sapere che potresti pensare di stargli vicino solo e solamente quando tornerà normale. In aggiunta credo che ad un tossico così rischioso puoi benissimo anche togliere la patria potestà, ma è una cosa sempre da valutare.
> Non è detto che andare via sia definitivo, ma sinceramente hai da preservare per il futuro ben altro, ricorda il problema che hai non sono l'infedeltà, ma l'altro.


l'ho "scoperto" dopo un pò che eravamo assieme che faceva uso.. ha iniziato dopo che è morto suo padre...
quando ero andata dall'avvocato per informarmi mi aveva detto che nel caso di separazione ,( che secondo mio marito e ripeto secondo lui sua figlia la vorrebbe vedere quando e quanto vuole senza orari e giorni prestabiliti), il giudice non avrebbe mai concesso a mio marito di vedere la figlia o di tenerla per un fine set. appunto per questo problema..


----------



## Anna A (6 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Giuma, quando conoscesti tuo marito era cocainomane? Sai la mia ragazza è stata con un cocainomane, lo lasciò per quel motivo, perchè un tossico come dice lei può essere una bella persona per un periodo, può farti divertire e sognare anche...ma come ha detto lei, con quelle persone il film è destinato a finire ed è solo un male stargli vicino, amaro ma vero.
> *Tutelati legalmente e vai via e fagli sapere che potresti pensare di stargli vicino solo e solamente quando tornerà normale. In aggiunta credo che ad un tossico così rischioso puoi benissimo anche togliere la patria potestà, ma è una cosa sempre da valutare. *
> Non è detto che andare via sia definitivo, ma sinceramente hai da preservare per il futuro ben altro, ricorda il problema che hai non sono l'infedeltà, ma l'altro.


vediamo di non straparlare...
le soluzioni ci sono anche senza togliere e tagliare diritti, eh.


----------



## Anna A (6 Agosto 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> ciao Giuma,
> mi permetto un piccolo (spero inutile) consiglio. Fai molta attenzione a preservare la segretezza con tuo marito del fatto che scrivi qui. Mi sembra abbia già manifestato livelli di paranoia assurda (ti chiede cosa hai raccontato di lui quando solo ti vede parlare con qualcuno!) e sapere che tu parli di voi e dei vostri problemi qui, anche se in forma anonima, potrebbe scatenare serie conseguenze.
> Non so da dove ti connetti e non so quanto lui abbia le competenze per scoprirti, ma se lo fai da casa o da altro luogo che condividete attenzione perché navigare in internet lascia un sacco di traccie, a partire dalla cronologia del browser, la cache, i cookies e così via....


ma sai a lui quanto importa di quello che lei fa?  te lo dico io: zero.
non conosci bene quelli così, e si vede..


----------



## Anna A (6 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> certo lui non sa che scrivo qui ... mi "ucciderebbe" se lo sapesse.
> a casa non ho internet , e lui non sa neanche usare un computer..
> quando vi scrivo lo faccio dal computer dove lavoro part-time al pomeriggio, lui qui al lavoro da me non viene mai e non accesso a questo computer.
> la tua è una giusta osservazione!


ma va là.. ti ucciderebbe per questo?
allora non è tanto grave...:carneval:

ps: scusa se scherzo.


----------



## Daniele (6 Agosto 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> vediamo di non straparlare...
> le soluzioni ci sono anche senza togliere e tagliare diritti, eh.


Un tossico di questa risma è meglio che non abbia diritti finchè non diventa una persona "normale" e non uno zombie possibilmente violento e senza alcun futuro. Un figlio non deve mai essere messo in mano a chi è pericoloso e che non vuole per lui essere una persona migliore. In teoria noi tocchiamo il diritto alla libertà di ogni persona che è in carcere, ma è stata una scelta arbitraria sbagliare, no?


----------



## Anna A (6 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Un tossico di questa risma è meglio che non abbia diritti finchè non diventa una persona "normale" e non uno zombie possibilmente violento e senza alcun futuro. Un figlio non deve mai essere messo in mano a chi è pericoloso e che non vuole per lui essere una persona migliore. In teoria noi tocchiamo il diritto alla libertà di ogni persona che è in carcere, ma è stata una scelta arbitraria sbagliare, no?


come al solito esageri e poi non è in carcere, quindi vediamo di non muovere "puzze" inutili, ok?


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Un tossico di questa risma è meglio che non abbia diritti finchè non diventa una persona "normale" e non uno zombie *possibilmente violento e senza alcun futuro*. Un figlio non deve mai essere messo in mano a chi è pericoloso e che non vuole per lui essere una persona migliore. In teoria noi tocchiamo il diritto alla libertà di ogni persona che è in carcere, ma è stata una scelta arbitraria sbagliare, no?


 speriamo di no.


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2010)

*Purtroppo*

Purtroppo non conosco tossici di una certa che son diventati "normali"dopo o si migliora o si peggiora.....!!


----------



## Anna A (6 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Purtroppo non conosco tossici di una certa che son diventati "normali"dopo o si migliora o si peggiora.....!!


semplicemente si smette perché il fisico non ce la fa più, ma non credo che il marito di Giuma sia a livelli così gravi, piuttosto penso sia uno che quando c'è non sa dire di no, ma non a livelli di dipendenza, almeno spero..


----------



## Daniele (6 Agosto 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> come al solito esageri e poi non è in carcere, quindi vediamo di non muovere "puzze" inutili, ok?


Un carcerato non può creare problemi, un cocainomane si ad un bambino, quindi bisogna considerare varie possibilità. Lei può se solo vuole anche estromettere il padre del tutto, come ultima salvezza sia ben chiaro, ma è una possibilità che lei ha rispetto ad altre donne il cui marito non sniffava.
Una persona ha diritti finchè la sua volontà non può ledere gli altri, questo uomo è una persona poverina o una persona che volontariamente sta facendo del male?


----------



## Daniele (6 Agosto 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> semplicemente si smette perché il fisico non ce la fa più, ma non credo che il marito di Giuma sia a livelli così gravi, piuttosto penso sia uno che quando c'è non sa dire di no, ma non a livelli di dipendenza, almeno spero..


Anna, la coca provoca forte dipendenza, è una droga pesante, non ha nulla a che vedere con pasticche o canne ed anche se il suo costo è spropositamente diminuito permane una droga pericolosa e mai da assumere neppure per provare  una volta.


----------



## Mari' (6 Agosto 2010)

Vi informo: Anche nelle carceri gira la "coca".


----------



## Giuma (6 Agosto 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma va là.. ti ucciderebbe per questo?
> allora non è tanto grave...:carneval:
> 
> ps: scusa se scherzo.


hai ragione :carneval:


----------



## Giuma (6 Agosto 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> semplicemente si smette perché il fisico non ce la fa più, ma non credo che il marito di Giuma sia a livelli così gravi, piuttosto penso sia uno che quando c'è non sa dire di no, ma non a livelli di dipendenza, almeno spero..


no non è a livelli di dipendenza .


----------



## Giuma (6 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vi informo: Anche nelle carceri gira la "coca".


certo che gira anche nelle carceri .:up:


----------



## Daniele (6 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> no non è a livelli di dipendenza .


Dici? Dalle sue reazioni che ci hai descritto lui ha una qualche dipendenza, quindi se non è la coca guarda bene che non sia alcool. Quello che hai descritto tu è esattamente il comportamento sgangerato del padre di una mia amica prima che smettesse di bere, cioè stupido ed illogico.
Quando esce sai se beve? Se beve alccolici tutti i giorni in quantità anche non smodata ma non comunque minima si può considerare  una persona alcoolizzata...e lo so purtroppo molto bene


----------



## Sid (6 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> no non è a livelli di dipendenza .


non so se è la stessa cosa anche per la droga, ma - ad esempio - per gli alcolisti la dipendenza viene ravvisata quando di fronte all'alternativa tra assumere o non assumere, l'interessato non riesce a non assumere. Magari tuo marito non è un assuntore abituale, ma sapendo da tempo che avrebbe dovuto fare gli esami per riottenere la patente, mi pare un segnale preoccupante che  non abbia deciso di astenersi ...


----------



## Anna A (6 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Un carcerato non può creare problemi, un cocainomane si ad un bambino, quindi bisogna considerare varie possibilità. Lei può se solo vuole anche estromettere il padre del tutto, come ultima salvezza sia ben chiaro, ma è una possibilità che lei ha rispetto ad altre donne il cui marito non sniffava.
> Una persona ha diritti finchè la sua volontà non può ledere gli altri, questo uomo è una persona poverina o una persona che volontariamente sta facendo del male?


intanto tu non sai come stanno realmente le cose.. ma trai le tue drastiche conclusioni non considerando che un figlio preferisce avere un padre, piuttosto che non averlo o averlo in galera. va aiutato, nel caso, prima di parlare di allontanamenti, eh


----------



## Anna A (6 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dici? Dalle sue reazioni che ci hai descritto lui ha una qualche dipendenza, quindi se non è la coca guarda bene che non sia alcool. Quello che hai descritto tu è esattamente il comportamento sgangerato del padre di una mia amica prima che smettesse di bere, cioè stupido ed illogico.
> Quando esce sai se beve? Se beve alccolici tutti i giorni in quantità anche non smodata ma non comunque minima si può considerare una persona alcoolizzata...e lo so purtroppo molto bene


uh madò.. ogni tanto con te non ce la faccio.
se non ci avesse detto che ogni tanto sniffa avresti detto cosa? che è uno dal carattere difficile, o no?
cioè, Daniele, uno che non sa dire di no quando c'è non è un tossico, anche se lo è potenzialmente.. il problema vero è che non lo diventi (speriamo.......) ma il carattere,di solito molto simile fra chi fa uso di coca, è la cosa difficile da modificare, nel senso che anche se non facesse più uso di niente, resterebbe il tipo che è..  per cui, e per esperienza, dico a Giuma di imparare a difendersi, perché se non lo fa non sarà nemmeno in grado di fronteggiare probabili e futuri casini.


----------



## Anna A (6 Agosto 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> non so se è la stessa cosa anche per la droga, ma - ad esempio - per gli alcolisti la dipendenza viene ravvisata quando di fronte all'alternativa tra assumere o non assumere, l'interessato non riesce a non assumere. Magari tuo marito non è un assuntore abituale, ma sapendo da tempo che avrebbe dovuto fare gli esami per riottenere la patente, mi pare un segnale preoccupante che non abbia deciso di astenersi ...


perché è un irresponsabile che chissà cosa sperava.. tipo un miracolo.. sembra assurdo ma mica tanto per certi cervelli..


----------



## Giuma (6 Agosto 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> perché è un irresponsabile che chissà cosa sperava.. tipo un miracolo.. sembra assurdo ma mica tanto per certi cervelli..


pensava sì in un miracolo! pensava di farla in barba a quelli della medicina legale..
tanto che la dottoressa della commissione incazzata come una belva gli ha detto queste parole: guardi che qui abbiamo macchine che costano milioni di euro ! infatti ieri sera ho letto l'esito dell'esame forense e c'era scritto che hanno trovato 0,37ng ...


----------



## Giuma (6 Agosto 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> uh madò.. ogni tanto con te non ce la faccio.
> se non ci avesse detto che ogni tanto sniffa avresti detto cosa? che è uno dal carattere difficile, o no?
> cioè, Daniele, uno che non sa dire di no quando c'è non è un tossico, anche se lo è potenzialmente.. il problema vero è che non lo diventi (speriamo.......) ma il carattere,di solito molto simile fra chi fa uso di coca, è la cosa difficile da modificare, nel senso che anche se non facesse più uso di niente, resterebbe il tipo che è..  per cui, e per esperienza, dico a Giuma di imparare a difendersi, perché se non lo fa non sarà nemmeno in grado di fronteggiare probabili e futuri casini.


:up: il problema è proprio il carattere , il cambio improvviso d'umore che ti spiazza . Ripeto fino al giorno prima che gli dessero il risultato degli esami sembrava che tutto stesse tornando come una volta.. una mia amica che l'ha visto mi ha detto , è successo un miracolo adesso è tranquillo affettuoso con te , speriamo si stia risolvendo tutto . e oggi invece mi ha detto se lo portavo dove a fatto gli esami, arriviamo sto per scendere dall'auto e mi dice : no tu stai qui! dopo due quasi tre ore è ritornato ancora più inc... non ha detto una parola . Quasi arrivati a casa mi dice fermati che vado a prendermi le sigarette , scende se le prende e poi va da solo in bar a bersi un caffè senza degnarsi di chiedermi se andavo anch'io dopo che ero rimasta tutto quel tempo in macchina sotto il sole ad aspettarlo!! 
ma che sono ?! un tassista!!
a pranzo poi neache una parola!


----------



## Daniele (6 Agosto 2010)

Anna, Giuma deve imparare a difendersi...o anche attaccare, tanto i cocainomani sono forti a parole ma si fanno mettere sotto come niente. Secondo me un bel calcio nelle palle ad ogni risposta fatta male e lui...diventa castrato in men che non si dica :rotfl: (stavo scherzando).
Giuma, psicofarmaci a manetta per tuo marito, portalo da uno psichiatra e vedrai che bel vegetale avrai in casa, ma almeno dopo forse si riprenderà!!!!


----------



## Mari' (6 Agosto 2010)

Non ce la faccio ... non ce la faccio

:sorpreso: :confuso: :uhoh:​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pian con le bombe.
> Un conto è cacciare un uomo da casa sua solo perchè colpevole di amare anche un'altra.
> Un conto è darsi alla macchia per salvare le chiappe.
> In certe situazioni l'unica via è darsi alla macchia.
> ...


 Tu non ti schiodi da alcune idee:
1) i beni familiari sono dell'uomo, è lui che guadagna. I beni a lui devono restare
2) la donna dipende economicamente ed emotivamente da qualcuno.Se deve uscire dalla tutela del marito deve trovare qualcun altro che la sostenga


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> no non è a livelli di dipendenza .


 Lo è, se no avrebbe smesso per riavere la patente.


----------



## Amarax (8 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> sono ritornata...
> per me è stata una scelta sofferta ma l'unica che ritenevo giusta, sò che molte persone sono contrarie a questa mia scelta.
> lunedi scorso ho fatto l'IVG...
> vi prego di non giudicarmi male .grazie


 
Cara...non siamo nessuno per giudicare. 
Hai scelto secondo il tuo giudizio e solo tu sai per davvero come stai e i motivi che ti hanno portato a farlo quanto dolore ti hanno causato.
Hai tutta la mia comprensione .
Un abbraccio.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu non ti schiodi da alcune idee:
> 1) i beni familiari sono dell'uomo, è lui che guadagna. I beni a lui devono restare
> 2) la donna dipende economicamente ed emotivamente da qualcuno.Se deve uscire dalla tutela del marito deve trovare qualcun altro che la sostenga


Non è affatto così, ma vedi chi è che provoca? Eh?
Ho fatto di tutto, DI TUTTO, per dare a mia moglie la sua professionalità. Lei per anni mi ha accusato di sognare di fare la bella vita a casa senza lavorare, poi sono riuscito a modernizzarla un po'. Io ho il dovere di tutelarla perchè è mia moglie, cazzo, non perchè le voglio bene. HO IL DOVERE, hai capito? Stai certissima che mia moglie non dipende emotivamente da nessuno, casomai sono sempre stato io quello che rischia di dipendere da chi ama. Non lei. 
Per altro, la casa è mia, e me la sono sudata. E quello che io ho realizzato con le mie unghie, senza leccare culi, o facendomi prestare denaro da suocere o genitori è MIO, e nessuno lo tocca. Ok? Non sono idiota. Prima di permetterle di fare certi discorsi, ho atteso che lei avesse la sua casa ok? 
E siccome non sono un idiota, devo mettere sul piatto della bilancia, che lei qui dentro ha sempre contribuito con il suo lavoro al 40% dell'andamento familiare. Va bene? 
Mai sperperato denari in gioielli e borsette per le amanti di turno, le donne intelligenti non hanno certo bisogno di ste menate qua. Sono sempre stato una formica e ho fatto tutto da solo. Smettila con le tue illazioni del cazzo.
Fatto presto tu a separarti eh? Figli grandi...eh?
Ma pensa a tutte le famiglie d'Italia che vivono con un solo stipendio, o a tutte quelle che hanno un mutuo da pagare per 25 anni e che la rata è uno stipendio. Ma figuriamoci.
Pensa alle quarantenni che si trovano i figli piccoli. E sono da sole. 
Queste sono le mie idee, smettila di gettar discredito su di me.


----------



## Abigail (8 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è affatto così, ma vedi chi è che provoca? Eh?
> Ho fatto di tutto, DI TUTTO, per dare a mia moglie la sua professionalità. Lei per anni mi ha accusato di sognare di fare la bella vita a casa senza lavorare, poi sono riuscito a modernizzarla un po'. Io ho il dovere di tutelarla perchè è mia moglie, cazzo, non perchè le voglio bene. HO IL DOVERE, hai capito? Stai certissima che mia moglie non dipende emotivamente da nessuno, casomai sono sempre stato io quello che rischia di dipendere da chi ama. Non lei.
> Per altro, la casa è mia, e me la sono sudata. E quello che io ho realizzato con le mie unghie, senza leccare culi, o facendomi prestare denaro da suocere o genitori è MIO, e nessuno lo tocca. Ok? Non sono idiota. Prima di permetterle di fare certi discorsi, ho atteso che lei avesse la sua casa ok?
> E siccome non sono un idiota, devo mettere sul piatto della bilancia, che lei qui dentro ha sempre contribuito con il suo lavoro al 40% dell'andamento familiare. Va bene?
> ...


La casa ei tuoi "averi" sono tuoi grazie anche al fatto che lei si è occupata d'altro  per te no?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pian con le bombe.
> Un conto è cacciare un uomo da casa sua solo perchè colpevole di amare anche un'altra.
> Un conto è darsi alla macchia per salvare le chiappe.
> In certe situazioni l'unica via è darsi alla macchia.
> ...


Rispiego per Persa:
Un conto è cacciare un uomo di casa, perchè hai scoperto che ti tradisce con un'altra e non vuoi più averci a che fare: lo cacci solo con sistemi legali e non con la violenza. Perchè se lui è il padrone dell'immobile e tu no, non hai nessun diritto di cacciare uno da casa sua, casomai te ne vai tu. Specie se sei in separazione dei beni. Perchè se una fa certe cose, esco di casa, e vado diritto dai carabinieri a denunciarti.

Un conto è trovarsi nel caso di Giuma, dove l'unica via di fuga è SCAPPARE, magari a casa di un'amica o dei genitori, avvisando lui, dove va e perchè va, per non entrare nel regime di separazione di fatto.

Giuma è come un pugile all'angolo. 
Non ha la forza di sottrarsi ai colpi è troppo condizionata e rassegnata, pensa che il suo coraggio stia nel vedere quanto riesce a resistere, del resto siccome NON denuncia, chi vede dal di fuori MINIMIZZA. E cazzo, ci si vergogna a denunciare certe cose eh? Ci si vergogna. Si parli con chi in casa ha problemi con l'alcool o la droga, CI SI VERGOGNA. Ok?

Porco mondo cane, io a sta utente qua ho dato anche il mio numero di telefono, altro che balle...che con chiacchere e consigli, siamo capaci tutti. 
L'unica che capisce mi sembra Anna A. 
Tutti bravi eh a insegnare la via agli altri eh?
Cammina eh? 
Poi guardi GIuma la vedi senza scarpe, con i piedi feriti, e le dici, cammina che hai un marito stronzo.
Ma vafanculo...mi dico!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> La casa ei tuoi "averi" sono tuoi grazie anche al fatto che lei si è occupata d'altro  per te no?


Ripeto: 
Io ho messo tutto di tasca mia ciò che riguarda la casa.
Assieme abbiamo contribuito per la figlia e per il vitto.
E se proprio vuoi saperla tutta, le ho regalato perfino l'auto.
Invidia per caso?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> La casa ei tuoi "averi" sono tuoi grazie anche al fatto che lei si è occupata d'altro  per te no?


ma va un po' a parlare con le donne che stupidamente hanno rinunciato a carriera e lavoro per un uomo come sono messe.
oggi mi ringrazia in ginocchio, per essere stato durissimo con lei in questo, MAI sognato la mogliettina a casa che mi aspetta.
Io volevo UNA COMPAGNA ok? 
Te ti realizzi come donna e persona prima di tutto.
Va a parlare con la Matraini come ci si sente con una laurea sudata e senza un lavoro, a dipendere dal marito. 
Ma fatemi il piacere.


----------



## Abigail (8 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ripeto:
> Io ho messo tutto di tasca mia ciò che riguarda la casa.
> Assieme abbiamo contribuito per la figlia e per il vitto.
> E se proprio vuoi saperla tutta, le ho regalato perfino l'auto.
> Invidia per caso?


Ripeto: tu hai potuto fare ciò che hai fatto anche grazie a lei;se ti fa incazzare e  hai la coda di paglia so' cazzi tua.
Sull'invidia sei patetico. Poi saresti quello che si confronta su opinioni diverse. Invidia de che? di un marito come te? di una casa? che ne sai tu di
quello che ho o non ho? non sono mica come te che scrive qui l'elenco dei possedimenti.
Solo per averti retto finora dovresti pagare a tua moglie  una retta bella ,ma bella pesante eh?.

Ah per tua informazione io non ho bisogno di farmi comprare l'auto o altro  dal compagno/marito: me la compro.


----------



## Amoremio (10 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ripeto: tu hai potuto fare ciò che hai fatto anche grazie a lei;se ti fa incazzare e hai la coda di paglia so' cazzi tua.
> Sull'invidia sei patetico. Poi saresti quello che si confronta su opinioni diverse. Invidia de che? di un marito come te? di una casa? che ne sai tu di
> quello che ho o non ho? non sono mica come te che scrive qui l'elenco dei possedimenti.
> Solo per averti retto finora dovresti pagare a tua moglie una retta bella ,ma bella pesante eh?.
> ...


quotissimo




contepinceton ha detto:


> Ripeto:
> Io ho messo tutto di tasca mia ciò che riguarda la casa.
> Assieme abbiamo contribuito per la figlia e per il vitto.
> E se proprio vuoi saperla tutta, *le ho regalato perfino l'auto.*
> Invidia per caso?


 
miiiii


----------



## Giuma (23 Agosto 2010)

ciao a tutti! sono ritornata dalla ferie ...
la sitiazione è peggiorata a casa ! continua a non parlare e mi accusa sempre perchè non gli hanno dato la patente. Mi guarda come se mi odiasse !


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ciao a tutti! sono ritornata dalla ferie ...
> la sitiazione è peggiorata a casa ! continua a non parlare e mi accusa sempre perchè non gli hanno dato la patente. Mi guarda come se mi odiasse !


 :incazzato::unhappy:
Trova il modo di tutelare te e tua figlia.


----------



## Abigail (23 Agosto 2010)

persa/ritrovata ha detto:


> :incazzato::unhappy:
> Trova il modo di tutelare te e tua figlia.


quoto


----------



## Eliade (23 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ciao a tutti! sono ritornata dalla ferie ...
> la sitiazione è peggiorata a casa ! continua a non parlare e mi accusa sempre perchè non gli hanno dato la patente. Mi guarda come se mi odiasse !


Mi sono persa qualcosa...quale patente?

Ma quanto ancora vuoi scavare?


----------



## Eliade (23 Agosto 2010)

Scusate, ho letto tutto...non so perchè ma non ha funzionato l'aggiornamento del forum. 

Comunque il comportamento di tuo marito sembra essere più chiaro ora che è venuto fuori che è un cocainomane. Come molti crede che non sia un problema, che sia una cosa da nulla e che può controllare la cosa: per lui è così, quindi lo è anche per i macchinari da milioni di euro...e quindi di chi è la colpa? Di i problemi non li ha, nella sua mente "fusa" sei tu che glieli crei, è colpa tua se gli hanno ancora trovato la cocaina in corpo (gliela metti nel cibo)..e sai perchè? Perchè altrimenti dovrebbe ammettere e affrontare un enorme problema, che solo un decimo di questo problema potrebbe stendere una mandria di bisonti! E' molto più facile dare la colpa a te...partendo dal presupposto che lui non fa nulla di grave, l'unica soluzione è che la colpa sia tua!

Lascialo giuma...fregatene della sua dipendenza, è un uomo adulto, se la caverà da solo, tu hai una figlia a cui pensare!


----------



## Giuma (23 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mi sono persa qualcosa...quale patente?
> 
> Ma quanto ancora vuoi scavare?


non è risultato idoneo alla guida per uso di cocaina dagli esami del capello ...

quanto voglio scavare? sono gia dentro un buca grandissima ... basta così

esce tutta la settimana da solo e al sabato gli amici della ns compagnia gli telefonano e viene via a anche lui. Non mi dice guarda che hanno tel preparati per quest'ora, nooo lui si prepara e si presenta e sale in macchina con me quando sto uscendo. Non dice una parola, anche a cena parla con tutti ma non con me. Sabato dopo cena siamo andati in discoteca, ha passato tutto il tempo seduto a mandare sms . Il sangue mi bolliva ! stavamo uscendo ero dietro di lui e ho letto sms che satava mandando all'amante c'era scritto no non sono ancora a casa.. poi non ho più letto per non starci male ), ancora lei! Gli ho detto se devi uscire per comportarti così stai con lei e lasciami! Si è girato e con gli occhi fuori dalle orbite urlando si è appoggiato al mio mio viso e mi ha detto davanti a tutti : " Sei una merda ! per colpa tua sono senza patente , non ti credo più , ma vedrai tra dieci giorni ti faccio vedere io! e ti mando in ..... di tua madre! non mi toccare!" io mi sono spostata sono andata a pagare ero un pò più il là delle due file che c'erano e mi ha detto : brutta deficiente stai in fila come tutti gli altri ! 
non mi sono mai sentita così tanto umiliata , tradita ... considerata peggio di una nullità! un mese fà stavamo aspettando un figlio.. chissà se la sua amica lo sapesse... 
sta uscendo tutte le sere e ho sentito che è andato in discoteca , al night .
Ieri è rimasto a casa e cena come oggi a pranzo tutto quello che ho preparato non la magiato.


----------



## Abigail (23 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> non è risultato idoneo alla guida per uso di cocaina dagli esami del capello ...
> 
> quanto voglio scavare? sono gia dentro un buca grandissima ... basta così
> 
> ...


Scusa , io non ho seguito tutta la tua storia e leggo questo tuo riassunto.
Esci da questa buca o ti seppellerà.
Ma che diavolo ci vuole ancora'??
Abbi pazienza ma mi sale il sangue alla testa a leggere di uomini così:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> non è risultato idoneo alla guida per uso di cocaina dagli esami del capello ...
> 
> quanto voglio scavare? sono gia dentro un buca grandissima ... basta così
> 
> ...





Giuma e cosa ci stai a fare ancora?!?!?!?
A parte l'umiliazione, capisco come ti sei sentita tu ma credimi che tutti quelli che hanno visto hanno disprezzato LUI.

CHIAMA UN AVVOCATO fatti spiegare che possibilità hai, non conosco bene la tua situazione ma a seconda chiedi consiglio anche su misure cautelari per allontanarlo da te e dai figli, almeno fino a che non si chiarisce il suo problema di DROGA.

Ti sono vicina, posso immaginare la paura, tutto quanto, ma non essere sua complice nel farti del male!


----------



## Giuma (23 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mi sono persa qualcosa...quale patente?
> 
> Ma quanto ancora vuoi scavare?





Eliade ha detto:


> Scusate, ho letto tutto...non so perchè ma non ha funzionato l'aggiornamento del forum.
> 
> Comunque il comportamento di tuo marito sembra essere più chiaro ora che è venuto fuori che è un cocainomane. Come molti crede che non sia un problema, che sia una cosa da nulla e che può controllare la cosa: per lui è così, quindi lo è anche per i macchinari da milioni di euro...e quindi di chi è la colpa? Di i problemi non li ha, nella sua mente "fusa" sei tu che glieli crei, è colpa tua se gli hanno ancora trovato la cocaina in corpo (gliela metti nel cibo)..e sai perchè? Perchè altrimenti dovrebbe ammettere e affrontare un enorme problema, che solo un decimo di questo problema potrebbe stendere una mandria di bisonti! E' molto più facile dare la colpa a te...partendo dal presupposto che lui non fa nulla di grave, l'unica soluzione è che la colpa sia tua!
> 
> Lascialo giuma...fregatene della sua dipendenza, è un uomo adulto, se la caverà da solo, tu hai una figlia a cui pensare!


io ho fatto di tutto per quest'uomo. Ho perso ore e ore di lavoro per portarlo a fare gli esami , tutti vanno in corriera lui no bisogna portarlo. Io non ho nessuna convenienza che sia senza. Avevo telefonato io al Sert per lui e mi avevano detto che doveva aspettare 6 mesi altrimenti era inutile. Ma lui ne ha aspettati solo 4 . Allora che colpa ne ho io ! Prima che si rifacesse il capello il dentista mi aveva ordinato gli antibiotici per 5 giorni perchè il dente del giudizio mi faceva morire dai dolori. L'ho preso solo un giorno perchè ha detto : dopo magari non passo gli esami.. E io cretina non lì ho presi

La mia colpa più grande credo sia di AMARE QUESTO UOMO !


----------



## Daniele (23 Agosto 2010)

Giuma, dirò parole grosse e brutte ma ti prego di leggerle. Stai con un drogato del cazzo, non nel senso che è drogato, ma perchè delega la colpa a te e quindi lui per se stesso non è drogato, anche se lo è ed è marcio! Lui è possibilmente una persona malata mentalmente, in repubblica Ceca non ti dico dove finiscono le persone pericolose come lui visto che ne conosco una per mio sommo dispiacere (la conosco da quanto eravamo piccolini).
Scappa, vai via, scappa e l'unica soluzione e sappi che essendo così è meglio fare in modo di proteggere la tua famiglia in cui lui non fa più parte da molto.
Posso chiederti se la amante sniffa??? Sai potrebbe essere anche lei cocainomane e non mi stupirei, in più...cosa dicono i suoi amici del suo essere così sbagliato? E poi, ma perchè tu non gli rispondi a tono umiliandolo per quello che è? hai paura, ti minaccia? Scusa se ti chiedo tutto questo, ma per me tu vedi come normali alcune cose che normali non sono neppure nel mondo della fantasia.


----------



## Daniele (23 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> La mia colpa più grande credo sia di AMARE QUESTO UOMO !


Giuma, ho letto adesso e ti rispondo semplicemente, tu non lo ami, questo non è amore ma dipendenza pura e folle? m a senti un poco, non riesci a pensare che puoi trovarti un uomo migliore , anche un lebbroso sarebbe di certo meglio.


----------



## Eliade (23 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> mi ha detto davanti a tutti : " Sei una merda ! per colpa tua sono senza patente , non ti credo più , ma vedrai tra dieci giorni ti faccio vedere io! e ti mando in ..... di tua madre! non mi toccare!"


Si avevo letto poi.^^
 Non preparargli più nulla, visto che non lo mangio, non sprecare il cibo.
Quella frase che ho quotato...l'ha per caso sentita uno di quegli/lle amici/che che ti facevano i complimenti su di lui??

Hai chiamato un avvocato?

Che Dio (o chi per lui) ti faccia risolvere presto questa situazione...un essere del genere è meglio che se lo prenda LEI(che scommetto ancora non sa nulla del suo vero io)...


----------



## Giuma (23 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Giuma e cosa ci stai a fare ancora?!?!?!?
> A parte l'umiliazione, capisco come ti sei sentita tu ma credimi che tutti quelli che hanno visto hanno disprezzato LUI.
> 
> CHIAMA UN AVVOCATO fatti spiegare che possibilità hai, non conosco bene la tua situazione ma a seconda chiedi consiglio anche su misure cautelari per allontanarlo da te e dai figli, almeno fino a che non si chiarisce il suo problema di DROGA.
> ...


gli amici erano esterefatti e gli hanno detto : vergognati! hai passato tutta la sera a mandare sms con tua moglie qui, e guarda adesso come l'hai trattata! datti una calmata, schiarisciti il cervello. Se non hai la patente e inutile che incolpi lei!


----------



## Eliade (23 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> io ho fatto di tutto per quest'uomo. Ho perso ore e ore di lavoro per portarlo a fare gli esami , tutti vanno in corriera lui no bisogna portarlo. Io non ho nessuna convenienza che sia senza. Avevo telefonato io al Sert per lui e mi avevano detto che doveva aspettare 6 mesi altrimenti era inutile. Ma lui ne ha aspettati solo 4 . Allora che colpa ne ho io ! Prima che si rifacesse il capello il dentista mi aveva ordinato gli antibiotici per 5 giorni perchè il dente del giudizio mi faceva morire dai dolori. L'ho preso solo un giorno perchè ha detto : dopo magari non passo gli esami.. E io cretina non lì ho presi
> 
> La mia colpa più grande credo sia di AMARE QUESTO UOMO !


 Giuma lo capisco che tui abbia fatto di tutto per questo essere (non corriamo troppo con le parole eh...uomo è un titolo troppo importante per lui)..
Ma qui il limite della cooperazione è stato superato da parecchio, tu sembri essere una schiava a cui si può dire/fare di tutto...

Io poi ci sto pensando..mi ricordo che tu rapporti con lui li hai sempre avuti non protetti, dico, è il caso di non fidarsi eh!! 
o sbaglio?


----------



## Eliade (23 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> gli amici erano esterefatti e gli hanno detto : vergognati! hai passato tutta la sera a mandare sms con tua moglie qui, e guarda adesso come l'hai trattata! datti una calmata, schiarisciti il cervello. Se non hai la patente e inutile che incolpi lei!


 Deo Gratias...almeno gli amici si stanno rendendo conto della verità! Questo è molto importante, non dico per avere un appoggio, ma almeno per non trovare terreno fertile alle eventuali maldicenze dette da lui!!


----------



## Daniele (23 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io poi ci sto pensando..mi ricordo che tu rapporti con lui li hai sempre avuti non protetti, dico, è il caso di non fidarsi eh!!
> o sbaglio?


ottimo consiglio!!! Consideralo. Anzi considera anche di non fare sesso proprio, forse ti farebbe bene all'animo piuttosto che fare sesso con chi pensa di te quello che hai scritto.


----------



## Eliade (23 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> ottimo consiglio!!! Consideralo. Anzi considera anche di non fare sesso proprio, forse ti farebbe bene all'animo piuttosto che fare sesso con chi pensa di te quello che hai scritto.


 A me sembrerebbe il minimo...
Giuma abbi cura di te..


----------



## Giuma (23 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Giuma, dirò parole grosse e brutte ma ti prego di leggerle. Stai con un drogato del cazzo, non nel senso che è drogato, ma perchè delega la colpa a te e quindi lui per se stesso non è drogato, anche se lo è ed è marcio! Lui è possibilmente una persona malata mentalmente, in repubblica Ceca non ti dico dove finiscono le persone pericolose come lui visto che ne conosco una per mio sommo dispiacere (la conosco da quanto eravamo piccolini).
> Scappa, vai via, scappa e l'unica soluzione e sappi che essendo così è meglio fare in modo di proteggere la tua famiglia in cui lui non fa più parte da molto.
> Posso chiederti se la amante sniffa??? Sai potrebbe essere anche lei cocainomane e non mi stupirei, in più...cosa dicono i suoi amici del suo essere così sbagliato? E poi, ma perchè tu non gli rispondi a tono umiliandolo per quello che è? hai paura, ti minaccia? Scusa se ti chiedo tutto questo, ma per me tu vedi come normali alcune cose che normali non sono neppure nel mondo della fantasia.


no lei non sniffa, ne sono certa la conosco bene e me l'hanno confermato tutti quelli che la conoscono. Anzi lei non ha neanche idea che mio marito sia cosi ! e adesso che continua a non aver la patente di certo gli avrà raccontato la sua versione che è colpa... 
i miei amici dicono che è fuso , non sanno trovare un senso a questo suo comportamento ..ceracno di starmi vicino perchè vedono come sto ... una mia amica che è l'unica che sa della mia interruzione di gravidanza e conosce tutta la mia storia pensa che ad esempio ha fatto apposta a passare tutta la sera a mandare sms con me lì per provocarmi , prima non l'aveva mai fatto. Lei dice che non pensa che sia più interessato neanche a quella altrimenti piuttosto di uscire in compagnia con noi uscirebbe con lei. Mi ha detto che pensa che sia stia comportando così perchè mi  stanchi di lui .
Se gli rispondevo a tono sono certa che mi avrebbe messo le mani addosso , per quello non l'ho fatto .


----------



## Giuma (23 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Giuma lo capisco che tui abbia fatto di tutto per questo essere (non corriamo troppo con le parole eh...uomo è un titolo troppo importante per lui)..
> Ma qui il limite della cooperazione è stato superato da parecchio, tu sembri essere una schiava a cui si può dire/fare di tutto...
> 
> Io poi ci sto pensando..mi ricordo che tu rapporti con lui li hai sempre avuti non protetti, dico, è il caso di non fidarsi eh!!
> o sbaglio?


si hai ragione non è proprio il caso di fidarsi !


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> no lei non sniffa, ne sono certa la conosco bene e me l'hanno confermato tutti quelli che la conoscono. Anzi lei non ha neanche idea che mio marito sia cosi ! e adesso che continua a non aver la patente di certo gli avrà raccontato la sua versione che è colpa...
> i miei amici dicono che è fuso , non sanno trovare un senso a questo suo comportamento ..ceracno di starmi vicino perchè vedono come sto ... una mia amica che è l'unica che sa della mia interruzione di gravidanza e conosce tutta la mia storia pensa che ad esempio ha fatto apposta a passare tutta la sera a mandare sms con me lì per provocarmi , prima non l'aveva mai fatto. Lei dice che non pensa che sia più interessato neanche a quella altrimenti piuttosto di uscire in compagnia con noi uscirebbe con lei. Mi ha detto che pensa che sia stia comportando così perchè mi stanchi di lui .
> Se gli rispondevo a tono sono certa che mi avrebbe messo le mani addosso , per quello non l'ho fatto .


 Lui ha comportamenti paranoici.
Cosa pensi di fare?


----------



## Abigail (23 Agosto 2010)

ma come diavolo si può continuare ad amare uno che ti tratta così????
Bhò.
esco da questo tred:unhappy:


----------



## Giuma (23 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Deo Gratias...almeno gli amici si stanno rendendo conto della verità! Questo è molto importante, non dico per avere un appoggio, ma almeno per non trovare terreno fertile alle eventuali maldicenze dette da lui!!


un ragazzo che anche lui si sta facendo gli esami per la patente gli ha detto : se vuoi ti regalo una enciclopedia ! visto le tue non esiste che una donna con rapporti sessuali ti trasmetta la droga, e tanto meno che tua moglie te la metta nel cibo ! tu sei fuori di testa. E' più probabile che dipenda dalla gente che continui a frequentare , se sei in macchina con loro e fuma cocaina quel fumo passivo lì poi si non ti fa passare gli esami , tua moglie non c'entra niente!


----------



## Giuma (23 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> ottimo consiglio!!! Consideralo. Anzi considera anche di non fare sesso proprio, forse ti farebbe bene all'animo piuttosto che fare sesso con chi pensa di te quello che hai scritto.


è l'ultima cosa che mi passa per il cervello fare sesso con lui adesso .
Io comunque dormo a letto e lui in divano da 20 gg .


----------



## Eliade (23 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> un ragazzo che anche lui si sta facendo gli esami per la patente gli ha detto : se vuoi ti regalo una enciclopedia ! visto le tue non esiste che* una donna con rapporti sessuali ti trasmetta la droga,* e tanto meno che tua moglie te la metta nel cibo ! tu sei fuori di testa. E' più probabile che dipenda dalla gente che continui a frequentare , se sei in macchina con loro e fuma cocaina quel fumo passivo lì poi si non ti fa passare gli esami , tua moglie non c'entra niente!


La droga no, ma qualche altra cosa si. Hai già fatto gli esami del caso?

Era evidente che le sue frasi fossero solo provocatorie e senza fondamento scientifico! :condom:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> un ragazzo che anche lui si sta facendo gli esami per la patente gli ha detto : se vuoi ti regalo una enciclopedia ! visto le tue non esiste che una donna con rapporti sessuali ti trasmetta la droga, e tanto meno che tua moglie te la metta nel cibo ! tu sei fuori di testa. E' più probabile che dipenda dalla gente che continui a frequentare , se sei in macchina con loro e fuma cocaina quel fumo passivo lì poi si non ti fa passare gli esami , tua moglie non c'entra niente!


 Ma tu non hai capito che è consumatore abituale?


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> no lei non sniffa, ne sono certa la conosco bene e me l'hanno confermato tutti quelli che la conoscono. Anzi lei non ha neanche idea che mio marito sia cosi ! e adesso che continua a non aver la patente di certo gli avrà raccontato la sua versione che è colpa...
> i miei amici dicono che è fuso , non sanno trovare un senso a questo suo comportamento ..ceracno di starmi vicino perchè vedono come sto ... una mia amica che è l'unica che sa della mia interruzione di gravidanza e conosce tutta la mia storia pensa che ad esempio ha fatto apposta a passare tutta la sera a mandare sms con me lì per provocarmi , prima non l'aveva mai fatto. Lei dice che non pensa che sia più interessato neanche a quella altrimenti piuttosto di uscire in compagnia con noi uscirebbe con lei. Mi ha detto che pensa che sia stia comportando così perchè mi  stanchi di lui .
> Se gli rispondevo a tono sono certa che mi avrebbe messo le mani addosso , per quello non l'ho fatto .



Si comporta così perchè ha sotto mano qualcuno da trattare come uno straccio.
Tu per lui questo sei, brutalmente.
Non vuole che tu lo lasci. Non pensa che tu lo possa lasciare. Tu ci sei per farti maltrattare, e per lui vali talmente poco che non pensa neppure lontanamente che tu possa sbatterlo fuori di casa. Scusami.

Mostragli che ha torto.
Almeno vai a parlare con un avvocato, un medico, una persona che, esterna, ti dirà anche meglio di noi che la situazione che stai vivendo non è normale, che ti stai lasciando portare dentro un vortice.


----------



## Giuma (23 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> La droga no, ma qualche altra cosa si. Hai già fatto gli esami del caso?
> 
> Era evidente che le sue frasi fossero solo provocatorie e senza fondamento scientifico! :condom:


ma quello che mi chiedo è , un pò di giorni fa è andato a chiedere alla dott ssa della commisione medica se era possibile una cosa così e lei gli ha riso in faccia, gli ha detto : mai nessuno mi aveva chesto una cosa del genere , comunque no non è possibile, dipende solo dall'uso proprio che uno ne fa! a me però non l'ha detto che la dott gli ha detto così , perchè continua con questa sua conviione? 

si si li ho fatti prima dell'intervento ...


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ma quello che mi chiedo è , un pò di giorni fa è andato a chiedere alla dott ssa della commisione medica se era possibile una cosa così e lei gli ha riso in faccia, gli ha detto : mai nessuno mi aveva chesto una cosa del genere , comunque no non è possibile, dipende solo dall'uso proprio che uno ne fa! a me però non l'ha detto che la dott gli ha detto così , *perchè continua con questa sua conviione*?
> 
> si si li ho fatti prima dell'intervento ...



Perchè gli fa comodo.
Perchè è fuori di testa. Malato
Perchè ti vuole maltrattare e tu glielo lasci fare.


----------



## Giuma (23 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma tu non hai capito che è consumatore abituale?


si era un consumatore abituale


----------



## Giuma (23 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Perchè gli fa comodo.
> Perchè è fuori di testa. Malato
> Perchè ti vuole maltrattare e tu glielo lasci fare.


ma non sarebbe più semplice se mi lasciasse ??? così continua a fare tutto quello che vuole , ma non mi ha tra i piedi . Se ne sta con la sua amica o con chi gli pare. Così se non ci sono io poi passa anche gli esami visto le sue idee .

Penso ancora a quella frase che mi ha detto : ti faccio vedere io tra dieci giorni ? chissà cosa significa?!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> si era un consumatore abituale


 Cosa hai intenzione di fare?
Che cosa aspetti per prendere una decisione?


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ma non sarebbe più semplice se mi lasciasse ??? così continua a fare tutto quello che vuole , ma non mi ha tra i piedi . Se ne sta con la sua amica o con chi gli pare. Così se non ci sono io poi passa anche gli esami visto le sue idee .
> 
> Penso ancora a quella frase che mi ha detto : ti faccio vedere io tra dieci giorni ? chissà cosa significa?!



Giuma...
Ultima volta che scrivo, poi rinuncio....

Gli servi per farti maltrattare*.* Per fargli sfogare la sua rabbia e la sua frustrazione. Probabilmente gli dà un senso di potenza avere qualcuno da poter umiliare in pubblico. Qualcuna che, ci scommetto, continua a stirare e fargli da mangiare e pulire casa. Qualcuna a cui dare la colpa.
Qualcuno che si lascia trattare come uno zerbino.


La sua frase... può voler dire tutto o nulla. Magari voleva solo spaventarti, o ha in programma un incontro con l'amante. Hai paura? CONTATTA UN AVVOCATO.


----------



## Sid (23 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> La mia colpa più grande credo sia di AMARE QUESTO UOMO !


secondo me è molto più grave che tu non ami te stessa e, in qualche modo, anche se non è una tua scelta razionale, lasci che tua figlia viva in questo clima. Se ricordo bene, ha l'età per accorgersi che le cose non vanno...


----------



## Giuma (23 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cosa hai intenzione di fare?
> Che cosa aspetti per prendere una decisione?


la mia decisione è quella di vivere serenamente con mia figlia . Mi sembra di avere una morsa nello stomaco , la testa che mi scoppia , non è vita questa , ho trentanni.

i miei amici mi dicono sempre che lì fuori ci sono tanti uomini migliori del mio ... che mi merito tanto ...

devo trovare la forza per cambiare vita .


----------



## Giuma (23 Agosto 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> secondo me è molto più grave che tu non ami te stessa e, in qualche modo, anche se non è una tua scelta razionale, lasci che tua figlia viva in questo clima. Se ricordo bene, ha l'età per accorgersi che le cose non vanno...


ci penso si a mia figlia .. venerdi l'ho portata in vacanza dai nonni e vado a prenderla stasera . Ma domani di certo vedrà che qualcosa non va ... Ho sempre cercato di tenerla fuori da tutto , di non metterle mai il padre il contro .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> la mia decisione è quella di vivere serenamente con mia figlia . Mi sembra di avere una morsa nello stomaco , la testa che mi scoppia , non è vita questa , ho trentanni.
> 
> i miei amici mi dicono sempre che lì fuori ci sono tanti uomini migliori del mio ... che mi merito tanto ...
> 
> devo trovare la forza per cambiare vita .


 Esistono professioni create proprio per accompagnare le persone in queste situazioni difficili.
Vai al consultorio e troverai aiuto.
Abiti in una città?


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Agosto 2010)

Non posso darti reputazione perchè "devo darne in giro" ma apprezzo molto il tuo tono calmo e pratico.
Io non ne sono capace, ma apprezzo tantissimo.


----------



## Giuma (23 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Esistono professioni create proprio per accompagnare le persone in queste situazioni difficili.
> Vai al consultorio e troverai aiuto.
> Abiti in una città?


si abito in una città e avevo si pensato di andarci al consultorio , di informarmi per andare cosa bisogna fare , da sola non ce la faccio proprio me ne rendo conto da sola....


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

*Ehi ciao*

Ciao Giuma,
Da quel che io ho capito, lui ti tratta così anche perchè sei grillo parlante con pinocchio eh? Sei la voce della sua coscienza. Credimi mettere a tacere quella voce è durissima. Guarda anche Biondina, ce l'ha messa tutta per farsi amare dal suo ragazzo, guarda un'umiliazione dietro l'altra. Spero tanto che vi troviate! Infine anch'io nel mio piccolo ho visto che è una battaglia persa aspettarsi che gli altri ci amino secondo quanto noi facciamo per loro, rischi sul serio di trovarti solo con un pugno di mosche in mano. 
Ma capisco anche che non vuoi lasciarlo.
Tu vorresti un risarcimento a tutti i suoi maltrattamenti.
Forza Giuma.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Agosto 2010)

Giuma
lascialo
le persone così non cambiano
fatti aiutare da qualcuno
ma trova la forza di lasciarlo
non credo neppure che tu lo ami, questo non è amore, l'amore ci fa stare bene, ci rende felici
hai trent'anni, hai tutto il tempo per rifarti una vita


----------



## Giuma (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciao Giuma,
> Da quel che io ho capito, lui ti tratta così anche perchè sei grillo parlante con pinocchio eh? Sei la voce della sua coscienza. Credimi mettere a tacere quella voce è durissima. Guarda anche Biondina, ce l'ha messa tutta per farsi amare dal suo ragazzo, guarda un'umiliazione dietro l'altra. Spero tanto che vi troviate! Infine anch'io nel mio piccolo ho visto che è una battaglia persa aspettarsi che gli altri ci amino secondo quanto noi facciamo per loro, rischi sul serio di trovarti solo con un pugno di mosche in mano.
> Ma capisco anche che non vuoi lasciarlo.
> Tu vorresti un risarcimento a tutti i suoi maltrattamenti.
> Forza Giuma.


ciao !! io non conosco la storia di biondina .. dov'è scritta qui nel forum ?
grazie di tutto .... per la tua comprensione .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> si abito in una città e avevo si pensato di andarci al consultorio , di informarmi per andare cosa bisogna fare , da sola non ce la faccio proprio me ne rendo conto da sola....


 Non devi fare nulla.
Ti presenti e vedi il servizio che ti interessa in che giorni riceve. Se sei fortunata magari è il giorno giusto e c'è qualcuno libero.
Se sei in città puoi andare anche fuori zona all'interno della tua asl.


----------



## Giuma (23 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non devi fare nulla.
> Ti presenti e vedi il servizio che ti interessa in che giorni riceve. Se sei fortunata magari è il giorno giusto e c'è qualcuno libero.
> Se sei in città puoi andare anche fuori zona all'interno della tua asl.


si sono in città , grazi del tuo supporto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> si sono in città , grazi del tuo supporto


 Il supporto, concreto, te lo daranno là.
A dir la verità io sono andata una volta e ho trovato una stronza, ma le altre volte persone deliziose.


----------



## Giuma (23 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il supporto, concreto, te lo daranno là.
> A dir la verità io sono andata una volta e ho trovato una stronza, ma le altre volte persone deliziose.


 gli stronzi ci sono dappertutto purtroppo !
con la fortuna che mi ritrovo magari capita anche a me .


----------



## Eliade (23 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> gli stronzi ci sono dappertutto purtroppo !
> con la fortuna che mi ritrovo magari capita anche a me .


Anche io a volte nei consultori ho trovato degli stronzi/e...ma non tutti, fortunatamente!

Io spero te ne capiti una come si deve.


----------



## Daniele (23 Agosto 2010)

Giuma, quando sei in compagnia con altri tienigli testa...non alzerà mai le mani  se lo facesse sarebbe per lui l'inizio della fine, cioè già adesso per lui tutto sarebbe contro ma se solo risultasse anche violento non ti dico. Tu devi fargli vedere che donna sei, che non devi piegarti, anche perchè ti ripeto che è un drogato...non ha la forza di un uomo contro di te, ha solo l'agressività della...astinenza.


----------



## Giuma (23 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Giuma, quando sei in compagnia con altri tienigli testa...non alzerà mai le mani  se lo facesse sarebbe per lui l'inizio della fine, cioè già adesso per lui tutto sarebbe contro ma se solo risultasse anche violento non ti dico. Tu devi fargli vedere che donna sei, che non devi piegarti, anche perchè ti ripeto che è un drogato...non ha la forza di un uomo contro di te, ha solo l'agressività della...astinenza.


ma guarda che quando mi parlava che praticamente stava urlando sembrava che volesse "sbranarmi" il suo naso era appoggiato al mio , io non ci pensavo neanche a toccarlo e lui comunque mi ha detto non toccarmi .
Una volta è successo (l'anno scorso) che poi quando siamo tornati a casa gli ho detto tutto quello che pensavo ero a letto mi ha preso per i capelli e mi ha portato in cucina .. poi quando sono ritornata in camera e venuto lì un'altra volta e ha dato un pugno al muro fratturandosi la mano . Poi per mesi e ancora ora dice : per colpa tua per non darlo a te quel pugno mi sono rotto una mano!


----------



## Eliade (23 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ma guarda che quando mi parlava che praticamente stava urlando sembrava che volesse "sbranarmi" il suo naso era appoggiato al mio , io non ci pensavo neanche a toccarlo e lui comunque mi ha detto non toccarmi .
> Una volta è successo (l'anno scorso) che poi quando siamo tornati a casa gli ho detto tutto quello che pensavo ero a letto mi ha preso per i capelli e mi ha portato in cucina .. poi quando sono ritornata in camera e venuto lì un'altra volta e ha dato un pugno al muro fratturandosi la mano . Poi per mesi e ancora ora dice : per colpa tua per non darlo a te quel pugno mi sono rotto una mano!


 Ecco appunto...meglio che non lo provochi!
Dai Daniele, ma che tenere testa quando ci sono gli altri...poi da soli le farà scontare tutto! 
Questo tipo è pericolosissimo!
Nono giuma, ingoia tutti i bocconi amari...finchè non avrai modo di mandarlo via!


----------



## Giuma (23 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ecco appunto...meglio che non lo provochi!
> Dai Daniele, ma che tenere testa quando ci sono gli altri...poi da soli le farà scontare tutto!
> Questo tipo è pericolosissimo!
> Nono giuma, ingoia tutti i bocconi amari...finchè non avrai modo di mandarlo via!


certo che sabato sarei andata a casa e gli avrei detto ma come ti permetti ti trattarmi così! neanche le bestie si trattano in questo modo . Piuttosto di passare la sera a mandare sms quella t...... ma sta con lei a questo punto , cosa vuoi da me!
tutti si sono fermati a mangiare un panino al ritorno invece lui si è fatto portare  a casa perchè ha detto che ogni volta che va lì litiga e prende a pugni qualcuno!

io ho aspettato ad andare a casa , era seduto fuori a bere vino e a fumare ! me ne sono stata zitta ma non perchè sono uno zerbino o mi piace vivere così ma perchè sò che sarrebbe stato inutile parlare con uno così e anche rischioso, perciò sono andata a letto .


----------



## Eliade (23 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> certo che sabato sarei andata a casa e gli avrei detto ma come ti permetti ti trattarmi così! neanche le bestie si trattano in questo modo . Piuttosto di passare la sera a mandare sms quella t...... ma sta con lei a questo punto , cosa vuoi da me!
> tutti si sono fermati a mangiare un panino al ritorno invece lui si è fatto portare a casa perchè ha detto che ogni volta che va lì litiga e prende a pugni qualcuno!
> 
> io ho aspettato ad andare a casa , era seduto fuori a bere vino e a fumare ! me ne sono stata zitta ma non perchè sono uno zerbino o mi piace vivere così ma perchè sò che sarrebbe stato inutile parlare con uno così e anche rischioso, perciò sono andata a letto .


 Hai fatto benissimo, non è proprio il caso di provocare reazioni pericolose da parte sua...anche perchè se intendi davvero separarti, avrai il tuo bel da fare per tenerlo a bada!


----------



## Giuma (23 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Hai fatto benissimo, non è proprio il caso di provocare reazioni pericolose da parte sua...anche perchè se intendi davvero separarti, avrai il tuo bel da fare per tenerlo a bada!


secondo mè sarà un'impresa titanica!


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Esistono professioni create proprio per accompagnare le persone in queste situazioni difficili.*
> Vai al consultorio e troverai aiuto.
> Abiti in una città?


 fatti aiutare , giuma
che siano 
parenti, amici ma meglio se persone preparate


----------



## Daniele (23 Agosto 2010)

Giuma, mi chiedo una cosa importante e ti chiedo di rispondere. Come cavolo hai fatto a sposare una persona così, questa sua personalità violenta poteva essere sopita e nascosta ma doveva esserci un modo per vederla, come hai fatto a metterti con uno psicopatico di questa fattura? Rivolgiti ad un avvocato e poi vattene via, è meglio per la tua vita sinceramente, perchè con lui rischi di brutto!!! Salvati e crea una tua famiglia anche da sola ma non con lui, adesso non è buono neppure come padre, magari in futuro si, ma ora come ora è un uomo folle e pericoloso.


----------



## dave.one (23 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> certo che sabato sarei andata a casa e gli avrei detto ma come ti permetti ti trattarmi così! neanche le bestie si trattano in questo modo . Piuttosto di passare la sera a mandare sms quella t...... ma sta con lei a questo punto , cosa vuoi da me!
> tutti si sono fermati a mangiare un panino al ritorno invece lui si è fatto portare  a casa perchè ha detto che ogni volta che va lì litiga e prende a pugni qualcuno!
> 
> io ho aspettato ad andare a casa , era seduto fuori a bere vino e a fumare ! me ne sono stata zitta ma non perchè sono uno zerbino o mi piace vivere così ma perchè sò che sarrebbe stato inutile parlare con uno così e anche rischioso, perciò sono andata a letto .


Giuma, mi fa veramente ribrezzo sapere che esistono ancora persone dedite all'uso delle mani invece che delle parole. E' vero che ne uccide più la lingua di una spada, ma la spada ti manda in ospedale!!
Non sono la persona che ti dovrebbe consigliare alunché, in quanto nemmeno io ho fatto "quel" passo. Ma sono sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda di tutti gli altri: trova, non so come, la forza di rivolgerti ad un avvocato, fatti consigliare dalle persone delle quali ti puoi fidare. Non lasciar che questa persona ti succhi via la vita da sotto gli occhi. Tu meriti il meglio per te.


----------



## Amarax (23 Agosto 2010)

Hai la mia stima incondizionata.
Ne devi venire fuori.
Te lo dice un'irriducibile DOC.


----------



## Giuma (24 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Giuma, mi chiedo una cosa importante e ti chiedo di rispondere. Come cavolo hai fatto a sposare una persona così, questa sua personalità violenta poteva essere sopita e nascosta ma doveva esserci un modo per vederla, come hai fatto a metterti con uno psicopatico di questa fattura? Rivolgiti ad un avvocato e poi vattene via, è meglio per la tua vita sinceramente, perchè con lui rischi di brutto!!! Salvati e crea una tua famiglia anche da sola ma non con lui, adesso non è buono neppure come padre, magari in futuro si, ma ora come ora è un uomo folle e pericoloso.


daniele quando l'ho conosciuto credimi che non era così! non sono una folle masochista da sposarmi con uno così , questa sua personalità non si vedeva , negli anni lui è cambiato tantissimo.
Ieri sera quando sono tornata dal lavoro ho provato a parlargli , perchè proprio non ci stò ad essere accusa di una cosa per cui non ho colpa! gli ho detto che se aspettava 6 mesi gli esami li avrebbe passati che io non centro nulla , aveva gli occhi fuori dalle orbite ha ripetuto le sloite cose che è colpa mia ... che sono una m... poi non ci ho più visto e gli ho detto perchè quella che ti porti a spasso è una santa?? quanto pensi ancora di poter prendermi per il culo . Adesso è da due mesi che la bolletta del cel non arriva più a casa , capirai ho tutte le copie di queste tre anni ! quanto cretino!!!
Gli ho detto: chissà se alla tua amicona gli hai detto che stavamo aspettando un'altro figlio, e lui mi ha risposto :chissà di chi era! che è solo colpa mia. 
Io gli ho detto: si ho sbagliato a non prendere la pillola ma le cose si fanno in due!! era tuo e cioè di un uomo che a 33 anni non sà prendersi le sue responsabilità e sa solo incolpare me di tutto . 
Poi ha aggiunto che tra dieci giorni mi fa vedere lui ! 
Stavo bevendo un bicchiere di acqua mi ha detto che vada in camera che non vuole magiare con me a tavola che non vuole vedere la mia faccia di m... ha preso il bicchiere e l'ha lanciato e poi anche il piatto. Io ho preso la macchina e sono andata dai miei genitori . Quando sono ritornata mia suocera è venuta fuori da casa sua che è vicino alla mia ,quando sono entrata in casa ho visto che aveva rotto anche un vaso che credo l'abbia lanciato contro sua madre .
Mi ha detto che non vuole che porti più mia figlia dai miei genitori che vuole che torni a casa a dormire .


----------



## Giuma (24 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Hai la mia stima incondizionata.
> Ne devi venire fuori.
> Te lo dice un'irriducibile DOC.


certo ne voglio venirne fuori !:up:
grazie


----------



## Giuma (24 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Giuma, mi fa veramente ribrezzo sapere che esistono ancora persone dedite all'uso delle mani invece che delle parole. E' vero che ne uccide più la lingua di una spada, ma la spada ti manda in ospedale!!
> Non sono la persona che ti dovrebbe consigliare alunché, in quanto nemmeno io ho fatto "quel" passo. Ma sono sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda di tutti gli altri: trova, non so come, la forza di rivolgerti ad un avvocato, fatti consigliare dalle persone delle quali ti puoi fidare. Non lasciar che questa persona ti succhi via la vita da sotto gli occhi. Tu meriti il meglio per te.


ho trentanni e voglio vivere una vita serena , anche da sola non mi interessa ..
mi basta stare bene , è da tanto che lo desidero .


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ho trentanni e voglio vivere una vita serena , anche da sola non mi interessa ..
> mi basta stare bene , è da tanto che lo desidero .


si ma guarda che per vivere una vita serena bisogna ELIMINARE quello che ce lo impedisce.
oltretutto mi pare pericoloso non solo per te ma anche per tua figlia


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Agosto 2010)

non puoi trasferirti dai tuoi genitori? loro sono al corrente della situazione?

guarda che è pericoloso vivere con uno così

per te e per tua figlia


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> si ma guarda che per vivere una vita serena bisogna ELIMINARE quello che ce lo impedisce.
> oltretutto mi pare pericoloso non solo per te ma anche per tua figlia


 
ecco, appunto

non avevo ancora letto


----------



## Giuma (24 Agosto 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> non puoi trasferirti dai tuoi genitori? loro sono al corrente della situazione?
> 
> guarda che è pericoloso vivere con uno così
> 
> per te e per tua figlia



Si potrei trasferirmi dai miei .

Oggi a pranzo sono andata da mangiare dai miei genitori , e gli ho raccontato quello che è successo .
Mio papà mi ha detto che questo non è un uomo e così non si può andare avanti.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> Si potrei trasferirmi dai miei .
> 
> Oggi a pranzo sono andata da mangiare dai miei genitori , e gli ho raccontato quello che è successo .
> Mio papà mi ha detto che questo non è un uomo e così non si può andare avanti.


 
beh, per fortuna hai l'appoggio dei tuoi genitori. E' già tanto. Trasferisciti in fretta. E vai da un avvocato. Non rimanere ancora in casa con quel pazzo. E' pericoloso. Io lo so per esperienza personale. E poi i cocainomani perdono il senso della realtà. A me il mio ex aveva perfino rotto una costola. Devi andartene al più presto


----------



## Eliade (24 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> Si potrei trasferirmi dai miei .
> 
> Oggi a pranzo sono andata da mangiare dai miei genitori , e gli ho raccontato quello che è successo .
> Mio papà mi ha detto che questo non è un uomo e così non si può andare avanti.


 No Giuma, secondo me se prima non contatti un avvocato non puoi trasferirti dai tuoi genitori, o gli darai un'arma contro di te: cioè quella di sottrazione di minore! 
Non sarà facile che poi dimostri il contrario!

Devi andare da un avvocato, sarà lui poi, con la lettera di separazione, a dire che, essendo la situazione in casa troppo tesa e quindi deleteria per il minore, ti trasferisci in attesa delle disposizioni del giudice. Lasciando quindi il recapito di dove trovare te e la bambina.

Purtroppo devi agire in un certo modo, altrimenti gli darai un'arma contro di te.

Cerca di scoprire cosa deve accadere fra 10 giorni. Io ho qualche sospetto, però è solo una sensazione.
Da quando non tocca i cibi che gli prepari?
Sai se ha un avvocato di fiducia o sei lei ha conoscenze del genere?

Giuma non sto scherzando, contatta subito un avvocato: firma un mandato per la separazione!
Guarda come te lo dico, metti subito scritto su bianco la situazione insistenibile a cui ti sta sottoponendo: altrimenti poi sarà peggio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> No Giuma, secondo me se prima non contatti un avvocato non puoi trasferirti dai tuoi genitori, o gli darai un'arma contro di te: cioè quella di sottrazione di minore!
> Non sarà facile che poi dimostri il contrario!
> 
> Devi andare da un avvocato, sarà lui poi, con la lettera di separazione, a dire che, essendo la situazione in casa troppo tesa e quindi deleteria per il minore, ti trasferisci in attesa delle disposizioni del giudice. Lasciando quindi il recapito di dove trovare te e la bambina.
> ...


 Quoto e ripeto che è l'unica strada per uscire da una situazione pericolosa.
Tink aveva consigliato anche di passare dai carabinieri.


----------



## Daniele (24 Agosto 2010)

Giuma, vai prima di tutto e subito da un avvocato per tutelarti, se lo facesse per primo lui usando menzogne poi sarebbero cavoli tuoi. per seconda cosa trasferisciti a casa dei tuoi genitori e poi inzia a cercare di dialogare con il mostro. Se Godzilla non accetterà di dialogare da persona civile e continuerà con le sue farneticazioni agisci in maniera dura e spietata, ma non per fare del male, ma per proteggere tua figlia! Tuo marito vive in un mondo nonreale, in un universo sintetico che si è creato da solo, è preda di una follia totale e sinceramente solo con buona volontà solo potrebbe uscirne. 
Quando ammetterà che la colpa di tutto era sua perchè drogato marcio allora sarà il buon punto che capirà che persona di merda è...ma sei sicura che lo faccia prima di finire i suoi giorni in questo mondo? (io non avrei molte speranze a riguardo).
Poi meglio che tuteli tua figlia dal padre, perchè sinceramente devi comprendere che lui è un drogato e come tale totalmente inaffidabile almeno adesso, in futuro magari no, ma credo che tu non vorresti lasciare tua figlia in mano ad un uomo che in preda all'ira le potrebbe lanciare contro qualcosa.


----------



## Eliade (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quoto e ripeto che è l'unica strada per uscire da una situazione pericolosa.
> Tink aveva consigliato anche di passare dai carabinieri.


 Andare dai carabinieri pure è un'idea, ma li però giochi duro e comunque devi sempre prima contattare un avvocato e mandare la famosa lettera...


----------



## Eliade (24 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Giuma, vai prima di tutto e subito da un *avvocato per tutelarti, se lo facesse per primo lui usando menzogne* poi sarebbero cavoli tuoi.


 Questa potrebbe essere una delle cose che potrebbe fare fra 10 giorni!
Non voglio metterti ansia o paura, però secondo me, la situazione richiede un'azione veloce!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Andare dai carabinieri pure è un'idea, ma li però giochi duro e comunque devi sempre prima contattare un avvocato e mandare la famosa lettera...


 Contestualmente.
Non si trata di denuncia ma di esposto.


----------



## Eliade (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Contestualmente.
> Non si trata di denuncia ma di esposto.


Beh l'esposto già è diverso, di sicuro lo renderà comunque ancora più inviperito...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Beh l'esposto già è diverso, di sicuro lo renderà comunque ancora più inviperito...


 Anche la raccomandata dall'avvocato.
Ma è un crescendo e deve tutelarsi.


----------



## Eliade (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche la raccomandata dall'avvocato.
> Ma è un crescendo e deve tutelarsi.


 Vero anche questo....
 Speriamo segua i nostri consigli.


----------



## Giuma (24 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> No Giuma, secondo me se prima non contatti un avvocato non puoi trasferirti dai tuoi genitori, o gli darai un'arma contro di te: cioè quella di sottrazione di minore!
> Non sarà facile che poi dimostri il contrario!
> 
> Devi andare da un avvocato, sarà lui poi, con la lettera di separazione, a dire che, essendo la situazione in casa troppo tesa e quindi deleteria per il minore, ti trasferisci in attesa delle disposizioni del giudice. Lasciando quindi il recapito di dove trovare te e la bambina.
> ...


ho scoperto cosa accade tra dieci giorni ! il cognato dell'amante ha varie conoscenze ( così almeno dice lui) hai intortato mio marito che pagando una persona questa nasconde tutti la documentazione e gli fà riavere la patente . Per me è una gran cavolata e perdita di soldi . Ammesso per assurdo che sia possibile poi se ti fermano e fanno un terminale??!! 

che sospetto hai tu?

E' da tre quatro giorni che non mangia quello che preparo io.

certo non posso trasferirmi dai miei se prima non c'è una lettera scritta dall'avvocato , sarebbe anche abbandono del tetto coniugale .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ho scoperto cosa accade tra dieci giorni ! il cognato dell'amante ha varie conoscenze ( così almeno dice lui) hai intortato mio marito che pagando una persona questa nasconde tutti la documentazione e gli fà riavere la patente . Per me è una gran cavolata e perdita di soldi . Ammesso per assurdo che sia possibile poi se ti fermano e fanno un terminale??!!
> 
> che sospetto hai tu?
> 
> ...


 Lui ha atteggiamenti paranoici.
L'importante, a sto punto, è che tu non mangi quello che prepara lui.
Prendi l'appuntamento subito: gli avvocati fanno orario lungo.


----------



## Giuma (24 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Vero anche questo....
> Speriamo segua i nostri consigli.


due anni fa quando ero andata dall'avvocato mi aveva detto che nelle lettera viene scritto che lui deve allontanarsi dalla casa coniugale entro 24 ore e visto che l'avv. considerato il soggetto aveva paura per me mi diceva di scrivere anche che finchè si allontanava io andavo dai miei genitori . 

per il discorso dei carabinieri appunto dopo essere andata dall'avv. io avevo fatto denuncia dai carabini per violenze domestiche ma poi le cose si erano ridimensionate ( almeno così sembrava) e l'ho ritirata :condom:


----------



## Giuma (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lui ha atteggiamenti paranoici.
> L'importante, a sto punto, è che tu non mangi quello che prepara lui.
> Prendi l'appuntamento subito: gli avvocati fanno orario lungo.


bhè non sà preparare neanche una pasta :rotfl:
mangia solo cibo in scatola e affettati perchè c'è sempre stata la serva/cameriera/colf/ecc. a fare tutto!:blank:


----------



## Giuma (24 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Giuma, vai prima di tutto e subito da un avvocato per tutelarti, se lo facesse per primo lui usando menzogne poi sarebbero cavoli tuoi. per seconda cosa trasferisciti a casa dei tuoi genitori e poi inzia a cercare di dialogare con il mostro. Se Godzilla non accetterà di dialogare da persona civile e continuerà con le sue farneticazioni agisci in maniera dura e spietata, ma non per fare del male, ma per proteggere tua figlia! Tuo marito vive in un mondo nonreale, in un universo sintetico che si è creato da solo, è preda di una follia totale e sinceramente solo con buona volontà solo potrebbe uscirne.
> Quando ammetterà che la colpa di tutto era sua perchè drogato marcio allora sarà il buon punto che capirà che persona di merda è...ma sei sicura che lo faccia prima di finire i suoi giorni in questo mondo? (io non avrei molte speranze a riguardo).
> Poi meglio che tuteli tua figlia dal padre, perchè sinceramente devi comprendere che lui è un drogato e come tale totalmente inaffidabile almeno adesso, in futuro magari no, ma credo che tu non vorresti lasciare tua figlia in mano ad un uomo che in preda all'ira le potrebbe lanciare contro qualcosa.


daniele quale avvocato vuoi che creda alle sue menzogne?
che gli farà credere che lui è un santo e io una donna così bastarda e piena di fantasia!
Ad esempio c'è un uomo che guida l'ambulanza qui nella ns città che lui ha picchiato e gli ha chiesto 12.000 € per i denti che gli ha rotto .:kick:
Non credo che questo sia a suo favore !:ira:
Ne tanto meno il motivo per cui è senza sta maledetta patente.. nessun giudice gli darebbe la possibilità di vedere neanche per un'or sua figlia . Lui pensa di essere onnipotente ma se si informasse forse capirebbe come funziona lì fuori nel mondo reale .


----------



## Eliade (24 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ho scoperto cosa accade tra dieci giorni ! il cognato dell'amante ha varie conoscenze ( così almeno dice lui) hai intortato mio marito che pagando una persona questa nasconde tutti la documentazione e gli fà riavere la patente . Per me è una gran cavolata e perdita di soldi . Ammesso per assurdo che sia possibile poi se ti fermano e fanno un terminale??!!
> 
> che sospetto hai tu?
> 
> ...


Mah, non riesco a capire come possa essere collegato il nascondere la documentazione con il riavere la patente...dovrebbe pagare più di una persona....oppure un dirigente!

No pensavo a qualcosa di diverso, ma visto che non è non importa. 

 Non credo esista più l'abbandono del tetto coniugale.


----------



## Eliade (24 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> daniele quale avvocato vuoi che creda alle sue menzogne?


 Già sai che quando vai da un avvocato, racconti la tua versione dei fatti. Nulla gli impedirebbe, magari tramite le conoscenze dell'amante, di trovare un avvocato che lo appoggi.


----------



## Giuma (24 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Già sai che quando vai da un avvocato, racconti la tua versione dei fatti. Nulla gli impedirebbe, magari tramite le conoscenze dell'amante, di trovare un avvocato che lo appoggi.


mmm... gli porto tutte le persone che l'anno visto per anni con l'amante , il fatto che sia andato via tre giorni più volte non conta? le bollette cel da tre anni con scritto solo il n di lei ! e comunque qui non si tratta di chi la raconta meglio ...

e comunque questo cognato dell'amante stava divorziando , dicev peste e corna della moglie , e poi è ritornato a casa con la coda tra le gambe .. perciò tutte ste grandi conoscenze dove sono??


----------



## Eliade (24 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> mmm... gli porto tutte le persone che l'anno visto per anni con l'amante , il fatto che sia andato via tre giorni più volte non conta? le bollette cel da tre anni con scritto solo il n di lei ! e comunque qui non si tratta di chi la raconta meglio ...


 Questo conterà per il tuo avvocato ed, eventualmete, per il giudice.
Non per l'avvocato di lui, quando ascolterà la sua versione dei fatti. idiota com'è potrebbe anche andare a fare la vittima...non è raro come caso!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> mmm... gli porto tutte le persone che l'anno visto per anni con l'amante , il fatto che sia andato via tre giorni più volte non conta? le bollette cel da tre anni con scritto solo il n di lei ! e comunque qui non si tratta di chi la raconta meglio ...


 Ma questo serve o non serve in caso di giudiziale.
Potrebbe anche trovare un accordo con l'avvocato.
Ora conviene che ti salvaguardi.
Poi il resto te lo dirà l'avvocato.


----------



## Giuma (24 Agosto 2010)

e da un pò di giorni che sto pensando che oltre alla storia della patente ci si dell'altro ... che magari l'amante lo abbia messo difronte ad una decisione,cavolo sono passati tre anni!!! che lei gli abbia detto o me o lei! e lui stia cercando di far di tutto perchè mi stanchi . C'è stato un periodo che era davvero cambiato , aveva detto ad amici che lei gli stava rompendo troppo e aveva troncato , non usciva più tutte le sere , era calmo , tutta un'altra persona anche con me ..
Vorrei prendere il tel e chiamarla , capire davvero come stanno le cose , cosa gli racconta lui , perchè una non può stare lì tutto sto tempo se uno non ti racconta una bella favola ... 
Ma poi mi dico e chi mi garantisce che lei mi dica la verità?che non tiri acqua al suo mulino ? che non si mettano d'accordo tra di loro su cosa dirmi .
Magari mi dice che non si vedono più invece non è vero .
E poi chiamarla sarebbe come darle una grande soddisfazione , si sentirebbe importante, quando per me non vale nulla , si accontenta solo delle briciole di una storia che non è sua ...
che confusione che ho in testa ...:blank:
voi che ne pensate? cercheste un dialogo con l'amante?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> e da un pò di giorni che mi sto pensando che oltre alla storia della patente ci si dell'altro ... che magari l'amante lo abbia messo difronte ad una decisione, o me o lei! e lui stia cercando di far di tutto perchè mi stanchi .
> Vorrei prendere il tel e chiamarla , capire davvero come stanno le cose , cosa gli racconta lui. Ma poi mi dico e chi mi garantisce che lei mi dica la verità?che non tiri acqua al suo mulino .
> E poi chiamarla sarebbe come darle una grande soddisfazione , si sentirebbe importante, quando per me non vale nulla , si accontenta solo delle briciole della nostra storia...
> che confuzione che ho in testa ...:blank:


Cosa cambia per te del motivo per cui lui ti tratta male?
Ti tradisce e ti tratta male da tre anni in un crescendo. Il problema è l'altra?
Chiama l'avvocato ora, lo trovi ancora!


----------



## Eliade (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cosa cambia per te del motivo per cui lui ti tratta male?
> Ti tradisce e ti tratta male da tre anni in un crescendo. Il problema è l'altra?
> Chiama l'avvocato ora, lo trovi ancora!


Quoto, ancora mi stupisco che tu non abbia fatto questa telefonata.


----------



## oceansize (24 Agosto 2010)

Giuma, tuo marito è un tossico e per questo completamente scollegato dalla realtà e paranoico...però pure tu non scherzi eh? Ancora qui stai?

C'è qualcun altro qui che ha vissuto una storia simile e che essendo così dentro alla storia non si rendeva minimamente conto di cosa stava facendo, rischiando, perdendo? come si fa ad uscirne? Perché la cosa sta assumendo contorni paradossali, più lui fa le stonzate, più lei ce le racconta, ma comunque non c'è verso di fare qualcosa di concreto. Davvero Giuma, aiutaci ad aiutarti.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2010)

*Mi sto incazzando*

Ascolta Giuma, SPIEGAMI PERCHE'.
Stamattina mi sono incazzato e ho trattato male una. E ti spiego perchè.
L'anno scorso era felice e a posto.
Poi conosce un tipo sfigato al massimo, che vive ancora a casa con i suoi genitori, e che non ha NIENTE, perchè lo scopo della sua esistenza è bere e fumare. Ok? 

Oh, lei se n'è innamorata.
Persa si fa presto a dire tulipani e rose eh?
TUTTI gli amici e le amiche le diciamo in coro LASCIA PERDERE.

Mi chiede un parere sull'opportunità di andare a convivere.
E io le dico: lascia perdere.

Benissimo lei va a convivere con lui nella casa dei genitori a fare la servetta.
Ma che bellissimo sogno d'amore eh?
Poi viene a piangere da me che le trovi le soluzioni.

Le dico; vattene.
E lei?
Comincia a trovare una montagna di giustificazioni per non farlo.
E sta là giorno per giorno a coltivare delusioni, affronti porte in faccia, denaro che non c'è ecc..ecc..ecc...

Alla fine che fa la cretina? Va a impelagarsi con uno che convive con una rumena.
Iniziano certi guai, e viene da me a chiedere la dritta per risolverli.

Ma io mi incazzo come non mai, perchè vedo solo tutto il tempo che ho sprecato a darle una mano, per vederla fare poi l'esatto contrario.

Allora Giuma, prima di finire come questa cretina, muovi quel culo e agisci.
Che tu da un lato capisci che bisogna fare in un certo modo, dall'altro vorresti che lui mettesse la testa a posto, capendo perchè fa così.

Qualcuno di voi è in grado di spiegare a Giuma la cosa base che questo uomo non la ama?

E che senso ha passare la vita a cercare di farsi amare da chi non ci ama, solo perchè siamo infigate di lui?

Che qualcuno mi spieghi come fanno certi uomini a ridurre certe donne in questo stato di sudditanza.

Qui spezzo una lancia in favore di Asu.
Asu, ascolta: io non ho mai toccato mia moglie con un dito, e nessuna donna. Ma sono certo che se un giorno arrivassi a dare un ceffone a mia moglie per qualsiasi motivo, lei non vorrebbe mai più aver a che spartire con me. 

L'unica colpa che ti riconosco Giuma è di essere stata troppo buona e accondiscendente. Dovevi stopparlo subito.

Deliri di onnipotenza?
Ok, conosco quei tipi.
Sai come va a finire? Un giorno tratta male la persona sbagliata e viene ridotto in poltiglia. In realtà questi buffoni da circo sono dei deboli, capaci di fare la voce grossa solo con le persone buoni e inermi. 

In pratica Giuma, lui vuole andare a schiantarsi su per un muro, e tu ti senti in dovere di sabotare la sua auto perchè non lo faccia. Hai voglia di dirgli che il muro non si sposterà e che si sfracellerà.
Hai voglia.


----------



## Eliade (24 Agosto 2010)

:applauso::umiledue::umile: :sorpreso:

Conte la tua amica ha solo un unico grande problema: con se stessa. Abbandonala, non farti trascinare nel suo inferno!


----------



## lorelai (24 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> .
> 
> Allora Giuma, prima di finire come questa cretina, muovi quel culo e agisci.
> Che tu da un lato capisci che bisogna fare in un certo modo, *dall'altro vorresti che lui mettesse la testa a posto*, capendo perchè fa così.
> ...


Quoto tutto.
Giuma, porca paletta. 
SVEGLIATI.
AGISCI.
Chiama un avvocato.
Lui non ti ama, è ora che TU cominci a farlo.


----------



## aristocat (24 Agosto 2010)

*catarsi*

Giuma, Giuma...che dici arriverà il momento "catartico" in cui ne avrai così piene le scatole, da non fregartene più niente di lui e passare all'indifferenza?
Io ho una mia teoria: il momento della "catarsi" arriva per tutti. Presto o tardi, ma arriva.
E speriamo che nel frattempo tu non ti sarai "ustionata" irrimediabilmente . 

ari


----------



## Amarax (25 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> e da un pò di giorni che sto pensando che oltre alla storia della patente ci si dell'altro ... che magari l'amante lo abbia messo difronte ad una decisione,cavolo sono passati tre anni!!! che lei gli abbia detto o me o lei! e lui stia cercando di far di tutto perchè mi stanchi . C'è stato un periodo che era davvero cambiato , aveva detto ad amici che lei gli stava rompendo troppo e aveva troncato , non usciva più tutte le sere , era calmo , tutta un'altra persona anche con me ..
> Vorrei prendere il tel e chiamarla , capire davvero come stanno le cose , cosa gli racconta lui , perchè una non può stare lì tutto sto tempo se uno non ti racconta una bella favola ...
> Ma poi mi dico e chi mi garantisce che lei mi dica la verità?che non tiri acqua al suo mulino ? che non si mettano d'accordo tra di loro su cosa dirmi .
> Magari mi dice che non si vedono più invece non è vero .
> ...


Per fare cosa?
inutile...tu devi solo lasciarlo e presto.


----------



## Amarax (25 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Giuma, Giuma...che dici arriverà il momento "catartico" in cui ne avrai così piene le scatole, da non fregartene più niente di lui e passare all'indifferenza?
> Io ho una mia teoria: il momento della "catarsi" arriva per tutti. Presto o tardi, ma arriva.
> E speriamo che nel frattempo tu non ti sarai "ustionata" irrimediabilmente .
> 
> ari


 
anche a me fa paura questa situazione.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> e da un pò di giorni che sto pensando che oltre alla storia della patente ci si dell'altro ... che magari l'amante lo abbia messo difronte ad una decisione,cavolo sono passati tre anni!!! che lei gli abbia detto o me o lei! e lui stia cercando di far di tutto perchè mi stanchi . C'è stato un periodo che era davvero cambiato , aveva detto ad amici che lei gli stava rompendo troppo e aveva troncato , non usciva più tutte le sere , era calmo , tutta un'altra persona anche con me ..
> Vorrei prendere il tel e chiamarla , capire davvero come stanno le cose , cosa gli racconta lui , perchè una non può stare lì tutto sto tempo se uno non ti racconta una bella favola ...
> Ma poi mi dico e chi mi garantisce che lei mi dica la verità?che non tiri acqua al suo mulino ? che non si mettano d'accordo tra di loro su cosa dirmi .
> Magari mi dice che non si vedono più invece non è vero .
> ...


Cercherei un dialogo con un avvocato e stop. Che te ne frega dell'amante a questo punto? Pure se lei lo mollasse, resta a te sul groppone un drogato violento e paranoico.
Molto meglio se resta a LEI. Che se lo goda.


----------



## Daniele (25 Agosto 2010)

Giuma, ti farò un parallelo con degli oggetti. Tu tratti tuo marito come se fosse  una Ferrari...lo vedi così, ma è  una Fiat Duna oltretutto poco riuscita (auto più cessosa è difficile trovarla).  Tu sei convinta che tutto quello che vivi è anormale ma poi non molto, mentre è totalmente anormale, quasi alieno. Guardati attorno, qualunque uomo sarebbe migliore del tuo ed ora dimmi perchè ti professi innamorata di un uomo che non ha pregi?


----------



## Giuma (25 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Giuma, ti farò un parallelo con degli oggetti. Tu tratti tuo marito come se fosse  una Ferrari...lo vedi così, ma è  una Fiat Duna oltretutto poco riuscita (auto più cessosa è difficile trovarla).  Tu sei convinta che tutto quello che vivi è anormale ma poi non molto, mentre è totalmente anormale, quasi alieno. Guardati attorno, qualunque uomo sarebbe migliore del tuo ed ora dimmi perchè ti professi innamorata di un uomo che non ha pregi?


daniele è una sensazone che provo.. sarò fusa questo probabilmente è il motivo , mi sto chiedendo anch'io cosa mi sta succedendo sai . 

sto un male cane :triste:

un mese fa ho avuto l'impressione che lui stesse cambiando...
che mi volesse bene ...... e li mi sono illusa :sbatti:


----------



## Giuma (25 Agosto 2010)

lorelai ha detto:


> Quoto tutto.
> Giuma, porca paletta.
> SVEGLIATI.
> AGISCI.
> ...


si lui non mi ama  e me sembra incredibile ... 

non riesco a metabolizzarlo ..... questa è la verità !


----------



## Grande82 (25 Agosto 2010)

ma tu lo ami?
dici che lui stava cambiando. cambiato lo vorresti e lo ameresti. ma le persone non cambian, fingono!! Lui ha finto e tu hai amato quella finzione. ora vedi la realtà. ami l'uomo che si droga? ti insulta? ti incolpa? lo ami?


----------



## Verena67 (25 Agosto 2010)

*OT Grande*

Ciao Tesoro ben ritrovata, perché hai lo chador?!:mexican::mexican::mexican:

Daniele: sì, la Duna è un gran cesso d'auto (piu' larga che lunga, e ho detto tutto)

Giuma: lo ami perché non ti ama. Semplice.


----------



## Grande82 (25 Agosto 2010)

*OT*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Ciao Tesoro ben ritrovata, perché *hai lo chador*?!:mexican::mexican::mexican:
> 
> Daniele: sì, la Duna è un gran cesso d'auto (piu' larga che lunga, e ho detto tutto)
> 
> Giuma: lo ami perché non ti ama. Semplice.


per far risaltare i miei occhi, mia cara!! :carneval:


----------



## alfeo (25 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> si lui non mi ama e me sembra incredibile ...
> 
> non riesco a metabolizzarlo ..... questa è la verità !


Cara Giuma,
da quel che ho letto la tua situazione va ben al di là di un semplice tradimento.
Non si tratta di un uomo che è momentanemante impazzito o sistematicamente determinato a continuare una vita parallela... mi sembra semplicemente un uomo disturbato, con tratti di personalità schizofrenica esaltati dall'occasionale contatto con una manipolatrice malsana a sua volta.
La sitauzione può anche diventare pericolosa, per te e per tua figlia.
Purtoppo la cronaca ci abitua a episodi estremi alla radice dei quali c'è sempre un crescendo di malessere, di incomprensioni, di illusioni, di menzogne che possono anche sfociare in episodi tragici.
Lungi da me augurartelo ma ti inviterei anche a non sottovalutare tutte le possibilità, senza minimizzare il dramma che stai vivendo.
Insomma, come tutti ti stanno pazientemente consigliando, cerca di dare un senso a questa storia affrontandola con una separazione seria che dia a te la possibilità di riacquistare dignità e a lui un senso di realtà che penso che orami gli stia sfuggendo.
In bocca al lupo, con tutto il cuore.


----------



## Giuma (25 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ....... _le persone non cambian, fingono_!!


allora è stato un bravo attore e io una cretina che ci ho creduto ensa:

........ami l'uomo che si droga? ti insulta? ti incolpa? 
no non amo questo tipo di  uomo


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> allora è stato un bravo attore e io una cretina che ci ho creduto ensa:
> 
> ........ami l'uomo che si droga? ti insulta? ti incolpa?
> no non amo questo tipo di uomo


giuma scusami nel mio tread mi hai fatto una domanda. Mi hai fatto tenerezza sembrava quasi che avresti voluto quel tipo d'amore per te.
Scusa magari ho letto una cosa fra le righe che non è vero.
Io ho letto tutti i post di questo tread e non ho mai scritto nulla. Ma quella domanda mi ha molto intenerito
Credo tu abbia fatto tutto il possibile per il tuo matrimonio. Adesso basta. Scappa. Sei una donna sensibile e intelligente non lasciarti affossare da un uomo che non ti ama, non ti merita e te l'ha dimostrato, te lo sta dicendo con i fatti se non con le parole.
Tu non hai niente da rimproverarti, hai fatto fin troppo. Ascolta tutti i consigli, tutti ti stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa. Alza la testa e riprenditi in mano la tua vita. Un abbraccio


----------



## Giuma (25 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> giuma scusami nel mio tread mi hai fatto una domanda. Mi hai fatto tenerezza sembrava quasi che avresti voluto quel tipo d'amore per te.
> Scusa magari ho letto una cosa fra le righe che non è vero.
> Io ho letto tutti i post di questo tread e non ho mai scritto nulla. Ma quella domanda mi ha molto intenerito
> Credo tu abbia fatto tutto il possibile per il tuo matrimonio. Adesso basta. Scappa. Sei una donna sensibile e intelligente non lasciarti affossare da un uomo che non ti ama, non ti merita e te l'ha dimostrato, te lo sta dicendo con i fatti se non con le parole.
> Tu non hai niente da rimproverarti, hai fatto fin troppo. Ascolta tutti i consigli, tutti ti stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa. Alza la testa e riprenditi in mano la tua vita. Un abbraccio


no non hai letto tra le righe ... hai pensato correttamente ..
io ho letto tutte le tue pagine .. ma quando ho letto le tue ultime affermazioni ho pensato che comunque sei fortunata perchè dall'altra parte appunto come tu confermi c'è un UOMO prima di tutto e che TI AMA .

Sono sensibile me lo dicono tutti , forse anche troppo fragile ..:infelice:
sto ascoltando tutti i vostri consigli , quando vado a casa ripenso a tutte le vostre parole ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> no non hai letto tra le righe ... hai pensato correttamente ..
> io ho letto tutte le tue pagine .. ma quando ho letto le tue ultime affermazioni ho pensato che comunque sei fortunata perchè dall'altra parte appunto come tu confermi c'è un UOMO prima di tutto e che TI AMA .
> 
> Sono sensibile me lo dicono tutti , forse anche troppo fragile ..:infelice:
> sto ascoltando tutti i vostri consigli , quando vado a casa ripenso a tutte le vostre parole ...


 Oh ma prendi sto telefono e fissa un appuntamento con l'avvocato!
Mica te lo dà per domani.


----------



## Eliade (25 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Oh ma prendi sto telefono e fissa un appuntamento con l'avvocato!
> Mica te lo dà per domani.


 Quoto!


----------



## Abigail (25 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Oh ma prendi sto telefono e fissa un appuntamento con l'avvocato!
> Mica te lo dà per domani.


esatto. Non capisco cosa la fermi ancora...


----------



## Giuma (26 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> esatto. Non capisco cosa la fermi ancora...



non ho neanche i soldi per pagarmi l'assicurazione dell'auto che è gia scaduta perchè ho preferito spenderli per dare da mangiare a mia figlia ..

con cosa lo pagherei l'avvocato?!


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> non ho neanche i soldi per pagarmi l'assicurazione dell'auto che è gia scaduta perchè ho preferito spenderli per dare da mangiare a mia figlia ..
> 
> con cosa lo pagherei l'avvocato?!



Non hai un lavoro?
Magari i tuoi ti possono aiutare economicamente almeno all'inizio.

Chiaro che in una causa di separazione lui dovrebbe passarti quello che serve a te e vostra figlia, ma sono cose lunghe. 

Tuttavia, meglio farsi aiutare dai tuoi e trovarti una fonte di sostentamento che finire picchiata magari davantia  tua figlia.

Giuma, su....


----------



## Eliade (26 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> non ho neanche i soldi per pagarmi l'assicurazione dell'auto che è gia scaduta perchè ho preferito spenderli per dare da mangiare a mia figlia ..
> 
> con cosa lo pagherei l'avvocato?!


http://www.gratuitopatrocinio.it/
E nel caso: http://www.google.it/search?hl=it&q=consultori+asl&aq=f&aqi=g7&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
http://www.gratuitopatrocinio.it/main.asp 
Hai anche i tuoi genitori che possono darti un aiuto.

Non c'è da aggiungere altro.


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> http://www.gratuitopatrocinio.it/
> E nel caso: http://www.google.it/search?hl=it&q=consultori+asl&aq=f&aqi=g7&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
> 
> Hai anche i tuoi genitori che possono darti un aiuto.
> ...





Giuma ha detto:


> non ho neanche i soldi per pagarmi l'assicurazione dell'auto che è gia scaduta perchè ho preferito spenderli per dare da mangiare a mia figlia ..
> 
> con cosa lo pagherei l'avvocato?!


 brava la mia eli:up:


----------



## Giuma (26 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Non hai un lavoro?
> Magari i tuoi ti possono aiutare economicamente almeno all'inizio.
> 
> Chiaro che in una causa di separazione lui dovrebbe passarti quello che serve a te e vostra figlia, ma sono cose lunghe.
> ...


si ho un lavoro part-time con uno stipendio di 700 € , non è che riesco a fare grandi cose ...

abbiamo una casa che quando arriva la bolletta dell'enel ogni volta sono più di 200€


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> si ho un lavoro part-time con uno stipendio di 700 € , non è che riesco a fare grandi cose ...
> 
> abbiamo una casa che quando arriva la bolletta dell'enel ogni volta sono più di 200€


cazzo, cambia gestore!!! sono tantissimi soldini:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Giuma (26 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> cazzo, cambia gestore!!! sono tantissimi soldini:unhappy::unhappy:


non credo cambi più di tanto .. abbiamo 5 Kwtt se consumi tanto poi paghi ... è una casa grande e le spese sono proporzionate ...


----------



## Eliade (26 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> non credo cambi più di tanto .. abbiamo 5 Kwtt se consumi tanto poi paghi ... è una casa grande e le spese sono proporzionate ...


 Prendere una casa più piccola no?


----------



## Giuma (26 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Prendere una casa più piccola no?


la casa che abbiamo non l'ho scelta io , 
suo papà prima di morire aveva fatto costruire una bifamiliare , mezza è di mia suocera e nell'altra metà abitiamo noi , quando ci siamo sposati lui ha deciso di finire perchè era allo stato grezzo .


----------



## Eliade (26 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> la casa che abbiamo non l'ho scelta io ,
> suo papà prima di morire aveva fatto costruire una bifamiliare , mezza è di mia suocera e nell'altra metà abitiamo noi , quando ci siamo sposati lui ha deciso di finire perchè era allo stato grezzo .


 E allora non c'è problema, i tuoi genitori possono ospitarti?
Vai dall'avvocato, gli mandi la lettera che ti ho scritto prima e ti trasferisci...se non dai tuoi, in un monolocale, da un'amica, ...insomma un consultorio o l'avvocato sapranno consigliarti.


----------



## lorelai (26 Agosto 2010)

Giuma giuro che mi sto veramente arrabbiando.

Basta scuse.

Il tuo problema non è la bolletta della luce (che comunque è eccessiva...).

Il tuo problema è che sei sposata con un TOSSICODIPENDENTE PERICOLOSO per te e per tua figlia e devi scappare a gambe levate.


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

lorelai ha detto:


> Giuma giuro che mi sto veramente arrabbiando.
> 
> Basta scuse.
> 
> ...


se lei ha qualche remora per sè stessa è assurdo che ne abbia per la figlia.
Pensi a lei se non se la sente di pensare ancora a se stessa.


----------



## Giuma (27 Agosto 2010)

*un notte da incubo*

stanotte sono stata malissimo ...
mai stata così tanto male in tutta la mia vita!
dopo l'intervento mi avevano detto che potevo riprendere la mia vita normalmente. A distanza di un mese avevo dei dolori lancinanti!
Ero a casa con mia figlia che stava dormendo . 
Mi sono "abbassata" e gli ho scritto un sms , se poteva tornare a casa non per me ma almeno per nostra figlia perchè volevo andare la pronto soccorso che stavo male. Ho aggiunto se non vuoi tornare dimmelo che mi arrangio . 

Nessuna risposta! neanche per sapere cosa avevo!

potrei anche essere morta!:no::triste:


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> stanotte sono stata malissimo ...
> mai stata così tanto male in tutta la mia vita!
> dopo l'intervento mi avevano detto che potevo riprendere la mia vita normalmente. A distanza di un mese avevo dei dolori lancinanti!
> Ero a casa con mia figlia che stava dormendo .
> ...


 Non ne scrivere altre perfavore...
Cosa cazzo aspetti???


----------



## Amarax (27 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> stanotte sono stata malissimo ...
> mai stata così tanto male in tutta la mia vita!
> dopo l'intervento mi avevano detto che potevo riprendere la mia vita normalmente. A distanza di un mese avevo dei dolori lancinanti!
> Ero a casa con mia figlia che stava dormendo .
> ...


 
Pensa che sei morta stanotte e vai via di lì.


----------



## Giuma (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Non ne scrivere altre perfavore...
> Cosa cazzo aspetti???


io posso capire la tua rabbia ...
ma non posso più scrivere per parlare con voi


----------



## Anna A (27 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> stanotte sono stata malissimo ...
> mai stata così tanto male in tutta la mia vita!
> dopo l'intervento mi avevano detto che potevo riprendere la mia vita normalmente. A distanza di un mese avevo dei dolori lancinanti!
> Ero a casa con mia figlia che stava dormendo .
> ...


come.. SE poteva tornare a casa? :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
prossima volta scrivigli: torna a casa se no ti spacco prima la testa e poi il resto. smettila di trattarlo come se fosse un bambino problematico, altrimenti ne vedrai delle belle, sai?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> io posso capire la tua rabbia ...
> ma non posso più scrivere per parlare con voi


No puoi scrivere quanto vuoi anzi...Ma credo che volesse dirti che se tu provi a leggere tutto quello che hai scritto immaginando che l'abbia scritto un'altra donna non riusciresti a capire cosa ci fai ancora lì.
Qui ti siamo tutti vicini


Scusa Abigail se mi sono permessa di rispondere io


----------



## Giuma (27 Agosto 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> come.. SE poteva tornare a casa? :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> prossima volta scrivigli: torna a casa se no ti spacco prima la testa e poi il resto. smettila di trattarlo come se fosse un bambino problematico, altrimenti ne vedrai delle belle, sai?


  ciao anna! è da un pò che non ti leggo ..
la frase che gli ho scritto era : torna a casa tra un pò .. e adesso ripensandoci sembra una frase da cane bastonato ... 
si comunque a parte le parole che scritto alla fine non cambia il risultato..


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> No puoi scrivere quanto vuoi anzi...Ma credo che volesse dirti che se tu provi a leggere tutto quello che hai scritto immaginando che l'abbia scritto un'altra donna non riusciresti a capire cosa ci fai ancora lì.
> Qui ti siamo tutti vicini
> 
> 
> Scusa Abigail se mi sono permessa di rispondere io


 
Scusate ma il pallino rosso senza motivazione per questo intervento non lo capisco....cosa ho scritto di sbagliato?


----------



## Giuma (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> No puoi scrivere quanto vuoi anzi...Ma credo che volesse dirti che se tu provi a leggere tutto quello che hai scritto immaginando che l'abbia scritto un'altra donna non riusciresti a capire cosa ci fai ancora lì.
> Qui ti siamo tutti vicini
> 
> 
> Scusa Abigail se mi sono permessa di rispondere io



si ho capito ... 
lo sò sembra fantascienza a voi che sia ancora lì ed avete ragione , io ho sempre ragionato con il cuore , ci ho sperato fino all'ultimo . 
Due mesi fa stavo aspettando un figlio .
la mia vita è crollata come un castello di sabbia


----------



## Giuma (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusate ma il pallino rosso senza motivazione per questo intervento non lo capisco....cosa ho scritto di sbagliato?


niente direi !!


----------



## Sid (27 Agosto 2010)

*ot*



farfalla ha detto:


> Scusate ma il pallino rosso senza motivazione per questo intervento non lo capisco....cosa ho scritto di sbagliato?


strano.... di solito mette un punto...

Avrà finito l'inchiostro...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> si ho capito ...
> lo sò sembra fantascienza a voi che sia ancora lì ed avete ragione , io ho sempre ragionato con il cuore , ci ho sperato fino all'ultimo .
> Due mesi fa stavo aspettando un figlio .
> la mia vita è crollata come un castello di sabbia


Non non è fantascienza è vita vissuta. E' un carico di dolore così grande che non so come tu faccia a portarlo.
Ho letto del tuo bambino ma ho evitato di citarlo è già abbastanza tutto quello che ti sta facendo


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> strano.... di solito mette un punto...
> 
> Avrà finito l'inchiostro...


No no c'è il punto hai ragione tu non l'avevo notato:mexican:
Ma sono nuova e non riesco ancora a capire da chi arrivano. E ti dirò chi se ne frega ma mi era venuto il dubbio di aver scritto una cosa che poteva essere fraintesa


----------



## Sid (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma sono nuova e non riesco ancora a capire da chi arrivano. E ti dirò chi se ne frega ma mi era venuto il dubbio di aver scritto una cosa che poteva essere fraintesa


anch'io sono giunta alla stessa conclusione quando ho letto che prima o poi il "punteggiatore" onora tutti quanti :mrgreen:


----------



## Giuma (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> ....è già abbastanza tutto quello che ti sta facendo


e dall'altra parte adesso c'è uno zombie ! non si degna neanche di dirmi basta è finita ! 
ma che pensa in quella testa , a scrivere sms e ad uscire con la sua "amica" ?? 
io esisto ancora ! no è che se non mi parla e tutto il resto il problema è risolto.
il colmo è che mi ha lasciato un preventivo da scrivere a computer ieri sera sopra il tavolo prima di uscire a cena... per conto mio se lo fà scrivere da chi vuole!

ma quanto ceca sono stata ..

un'uomo così ce l'ha un cuore?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> e dall'altra parte adesso c'è uno zombie ! non si degna neanche di dirmi basta è finita !
> ma che pensa in quella testa , a scrivere sms e ad uscire con la sua "amica" ??
> io esisto ancora ! no è che se non mi parla e tutto il resto il problema è risolto.
> il colmo è che mi ha lasciato un preventivo da scrivere a computer ieri sera sopra il tavolo prima di uscire a cena... per conto mio se lo fà scrivere da chi vuole!
> ...


 Adesso mi piaci, brava tira fuori la grinta


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> stanotte sono stata malissimo ...
> mai stata così tanto male in tutta la mia vita!
> dopo l'intervento mi avevano detto che potevo riprendere la mia vita normalmente. A distanza di un mese avevo dei dolori lancinanti!
> Ero a casa con mia figlia che stava dormendo .
> ...


 NOn posso dirti altro che mi spiace per te.
Ti invito anche oggi a chiamare un avvocato.


Sid ha detto:


> strano.... di solito mette un punto...
> 
> Avrà finito l'inchiostro...





Sid ha detto:


> anch'io sono giunta alla stessa conclusione quando ho letto che prima o poi il "punteggiatore" onora tutti quanti :mrgreen:


 Siccome ne ho ricevuti qualcuno con un puntino e uno (negativo senza motivo, secondo me) con un -, mica hai qualche idea su chi sia??
E' solo curiosità però..



Giuma ha detto:


> il colmo è che mi ha lasciato un preventivo da scrivere a computer ieri sera sopra il tavolo prima di uscire a cena... per conto mio se lo fà scrivere da chi vuole!


 Almeno questo: brava!!!! :up:


----------



## Mari' (27 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Siccome ne ho ricevuti qualcuno con un puntino e uno (negativo senza motivo, secondo me) con un -, mica hai qualche idea su chi sia??
> E' solo curiosità però..


Bona! 

Fai la brava!

Oltre a tutti i segni, ho fatto quasi strike con l'alfabeto  ... cosa posso fare: C'aggia fa'      

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlS6iyL3uvY


*Ci rido su, ti pare?*


:dj: :rofl: :updue: :rofl: :dj:​


----------



## Giuma (27 Agosto 2010)

potrebbe sempre farselo scrivere da lei il preventivo ! 
a no ... giusto poverina lei non sà neanche usarla quella scatola magica .

Però nonostate porti sempre i capelli legati sà benissimo come perderne casualmente in macchina di mio marito ogni volta .
E chissà come se la ride :rotfl:quando pensa a me che li vedo


----------



## Mari' (27 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> potrebbe sempre farselo scrivere da lei il preventivo !
> a no ... giusto poverina lei non sà neanche usarla quella scatola magica .
> 
> Però nonostate porti sempre i capelli legati sà benissimo come perderne casualmente in macchina di mio marito ogni volta .
> E chissà come se la ride :rotfl:quando pensa a me che li vedo


Cara Giuma, mi spiace moltissimo di questo tuo momentaccio, ti capisco ... devi solo affidarti ad un buon avvocato  il resto pian piano cambiera' :up:

Forza!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> potrebbe sempre farselo scrivere da lei il preventivo !
> a no ... giusto poverina lei non sà neanche usarla quella scatola magica .
> 
> Però nonostate porti sempre i capelli legati sà benissimo come perderne casualmente in macchina di mio marito ogni volta .
> E chissà come se la ride :rotfl:quando pensa a me che li vedo


Non scaricare su di lei.
E' un espediente della psiche per non farti agire.


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> No puoi scrivere quanto vuoi anzi...Ma credo che volesse dirti che se tu provi a leggere tutto quello che hai scritto immaginando che l'abbia scritto un'altra donna non riusciresti a capire cosa ci fai ancora lì.
> Qui ti siamo tutti vicini
> 
> 
> Scusa Abigail se mi sono permessa di rispondere io





farfalla ha detto:


> Scusate ma il pallino rosso senza motivazione per questo intervento non lo capisco....cosa ho scritto di sbagliato?


figurati, era quello che intendevo.
Il punteggiatore folle invece non condivideva evidentemente , oggi doveva avere un tic al dito perchè ha servito tutti:mexican:


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non scaricare su di lei.
> E' un espediente della psiche per non farti agire.


magari invece le serve per decidersi a muovere il culo lontano da questo...ehm..vabbè uomo, va bene lo stesso


----------



## Daniele (28 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> magari invece le serve per decidersi a muovere il culo lontano da questo...ehm..vabbè uomo, va bene lo stesso


Ominide su, peerchè uomo??? Ahhhh il punteggiatore folle potrebbe colpireeeeeee! Ma scusate inziamo a fare un sondaggio su chi sia questo fantomatico punteggiatore folle???


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> cazzo, cambia gestore!!! sono tantissimi soldini:unhappy::unhappy:


Sai con figli...le lavatrici non si contano eh?
Anche il ferro da stiro eh?
Poi se hai un ometto che vuole la camicia pulita ogni mattina...
Come mai oggi una famiglia non ce la fa con uno stipendio solo?
Di ste cose non si parla mai...


----------



## Amarax (28 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> potrebbe sempre farselo scrivere da lei il preventivo !
> a no ... giusto poverina lei non sà neanche usarla quella scatola magica .
> 
> Però nonostate porti sempre i capelli legati *sà benissimo come perderne casualmente in macchina di mio marito ogni volta .*
> E chissà come se la ride :rotfl:quando pensa a me che li vedo


 
Deja vu...trovati anche io.:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
Ed anche specchietto lato guida sistematicamente aperto :unhappy:

:singleeye:


----------



## Eliade (28 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi se hai un ometto che vuole la camicia pulita ogni mattina...


 Oooohhh, bravo conte! Questa è una bella idea per ridurre i consumi di energia: niente più camicie pulite e stirate all'ometto.

Ciao giuma, come va?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Oooohhh, bravo conte! Questa è una bella idea per ridurre i consumi di energia: niente più camicie pulite e stirate all'ometto.
> 
> Ciao giuma, come va?


E poi usare 3 kilowatt e la bioraria no?


----------



## Eliade (28 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E poi usare 3 kilowatt e la bioraria no?


 Mi sfugge la bioraria...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mi sfugge la bioraria...


Una tariffa fatta così, da ora tot, a ora tot paghi tot. 
Da ora tot, a ora tot paghi meno.
Se tu riesci a concentrare il consumo dopo le 19 risparmi e non poco, si tratta di piccole astuzie.


----------



## Abigail (28 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai con figli...le lavatrici non si contano eh?
> Anche il ferro da stiro eh?
> Poi se hai un ometto che vuole la camicia pulita ogni mattina...
> Come mai oggi una famiglia non ce la fa con uno stipendio solo?
> Di ste cose non si parla mai...





contepinceton ha detto:


> E poi usare 3 kilowatt e la bioraria no?





contepinceton ha detto:


> Una tariffa fatta così, da ora tot, a ora tot paghi tot.
> Da ora tot, a ora tot paghi meno.
> Se tu riesci a concentrare il consumo dopo le 19 risparmi e non poco, si tratta di piccole astuzie.



ma perchè devi fare il buffone a tutti i costi se poi dici le stesse cose che ho detto io?

ora ci sono vari gestori e si riesce a risparmiare molto se ci di documenta bene.

ah: siccome sia io che mio marito lavoravamo se le stirava da solo le camicie:up:


----------



## Giuma (31 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> ........
> 
> Ciao giuma, come va?


ciao ! direi che peggio di così non può andare !
sabato sera dopo otto anni mi sono decisa ad uscire senza di lui , che è rimasto a casa , sono uscita con una coppia di amici che poi mi hanno invitato domenica a pranzo a casa loro .
Domenica sera quando tornata abbiamo litigato e gli ho detto che non ne posso più ! 
Che vado dall'avvocato . 
dopo una serie di insulti ha tentato di strangolarmi, ha detto che se gli arriva lettera dell'avvocato mi uccide di botte . 
adesso ho troppa paura a fare quella telefonata


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ciao ! direi che peggio di così non può andare !
> sabato sera dopo otto anni mi sono decisa ad uscire senza di lui , che è rimasto a casa , sono uscita con una coppia di amici che poi mi hanno invitato domenica a pranzo a casa loro .
> Domenica sera quando tornata abbiamo litigato e gli ho detto che non ne posso più !
> Che vado dall'avvocato .
> ...



Giumaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!

Chiama i carabinieri E l'avvocato!!!!
Chiama l'avvocato e digli che paure hai! Chiama un dannato consultorio e digli che paure hai!

Ci sono strumenti per aiutare chi è nella tua situazione, usali!
Hai meno paura a stare a casa aspettando la prossima volta?!?!?

Tesoro, le cose peggioreranno.......


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ciao ! direi che peggio di così non può andare !
> sabato sera dopo otto anni mi sono decisa ad uscire senza di lui , che è rimasto a casa , sono uscita con una coppia di amici che poi mi hanno invitato domenica a pranzo a casa loro .
> Domenica sera quando tornata abbiamo litigato e gli ho detto che non ne posso più !
> Che vado dall'avvocato .
> ...


denuncia immediata per  minacce e percosse.
Non dimenticare che tua figlia è in pericolo assieme a te!
non dire niente, trasferisciti subito dai tuoi e vai dai carabienieri e dopo dall'avvocato.


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ciao ! direi che peggio di così non può andare !
> sabato sera dopo otto anni mi sono decisa ad uscire senza di lui , che è rimasto a casa , sono uscita con una coppia di amici che poi mi hanno invitato domenica a pranzo a casa loro .
> Domenica sera quando tornata abbiamo litigato e gli ho detto che non ne posso più !
> Che vado dall'avvocato .
> ...


 No, giuma...questa è la dimostrazione che devi allontanarlo da te!!
Chiama un avvocato!
Contemporaneamente alla lettera...te ne vai!


----------



## Grande82 (31 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ciao ! direi che peggio di così non può andare !
> sabato sera dopo otto anni mi sono decisa ad uscire senza di lui , che è rimasto a casa , sono uscita con una coppia di amici che poi mi hanno invitato domenica a pranzo a casa loro .
> Domenica sera quando tornata abbiamo litigato e gli ho detto che non ne posso più !
> Che vado dall'avvocato .
> ...


 giuma, ma se facesse del male alla bambina?
e se ne facesse a te e restasse solo lui con la bambina?
vuoi questo? 
se hai segni sul collo PER FAVORE vai al pronto soccorso a farti vedere e sporgi almeno denuncia cautelativa!!
Se non hai segni comunque racconta l'accaduto!! 
E ricorda che se TU vai dall'avvocato a parlare lui non lo saprà mai!!! MA intanto inizi a capire come muoverti!!!


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ogni volta che ti leggo mi vengono in mente quelle brutte storie che si sentono al Tg. E ti domandi come possano accadere. Per favore non lasciare che ti faccia del male, ci vuole un attimo perchè succeda l'irreparabile.
Non penso che farebbe del male a vostra figlia, ma tuo marito ha dei problemi seri non puoi rischiare ancora.
Chiama l'avvocato, fai una denuncia e vai a vivere dai tuoi.
Per favore


----------



## Angel (31 Agosto 2010)

Giuma..reagisci, se lui fa il duro fai la dura anche tu, se vede che hai paura lui vince


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2010)

Giuma, tu sei nelle condizioni che se tra poco non ti ucciderà sarai tu a farlo a lui, così non va, avvocato e carabinieri subito, questo suo comportamento psicotico sarebbe da considerare oltretutto per il totale affidamento a te.


----------



## Giuma (31 Agosto 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Giuma..reagisci, se lui fa il duro fai la dura anche tu, se vede che hai paura lui vince


come si fa a non aver paura di un uomo così !

ha detto che se vado dai miei viene lì !


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> come si fa a non aver paura di un uomo così !
> 
> ha detto che se vado dai miei viene lì !


Denuncialo! Non hai fratelli o amici che possano aiutarti nel trasloco?
Come fai a non capire che è più pericoloso per te e per tua figlia restare con un pazzo del genere??
Io gli manderei qualcuno a fargli passare la voglia di fare il figo con una donna


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> come si fa a non aver paura di un uomo così !
> 
> ha detto che se vado dai miei viene lì !


E cosa fa?? Ti uccide li? Ma cavoli se è penoso. Giuma, internato va questo uomo, forte devi essere, ma pazzo lui è! Uhmmm, che bella costruzione di frase, no???


----------



## Papero (31 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> come si fa a non aver paura di un uomo così !
> 
> ha detto che se vado dai miei viene lì !


Ciao Giuma,

Ho riletto l'inizio della tua storia e spero tanto che l'amore che qualche mese provavi _nonostante tutto _per lui ti sia magicamente svanito... Tuo marito ha dei seri problemi (alcool? droga?) e sfoga le sue rabbie con te. Come hanno fatto gli altri prima di me ti consiglio di andartene dai tuoi genitori e al momento che si ripresenta da te devi chiamare il 112 immediatamente...

Un abbraccio forte, tieni duro


----------



## dave.one (31 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ciao ! direi che peggio di così non può andare !
> sabato sera dopo otto anni mi sono decisa ad uscire senza di lui , che è rimasto a casa , sono uscita con una coppia di amici che poi mi hanno invitato domenica a pranzo a casa loro .
> Domenica sera quando tornata abbiamo litigato e gli ho detto che non ne posso più !
> Che vado dall'avvocato .
> ...


Giuma, anche una puntata dai carabinieri non sarebbe male, pensaci bene che, a sto punto, una denuncia con relativa protezione per te e la bimba, sta diventando quasi un passaggio obbligato.
E nel contempo, chiama l'avvocato.


----------



## Giuma (31 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> giuma, ma se facesse del male alla bambina?
> e se ne facesse a te e restasse solo lui con la bambina?
> vuoi questo?
> se hai segni sul collo PER FAVORE vai al pronto soccorso a farti vedere e sporgi almeno denuncia cautelativa!!
> ...


del male alla bambina ? non penso proprio 
la bambina in ogni caso non vuole stare con lui ...


----------



## Giuma (31 Agosto 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Ciao Giuma,
> 
> Ho riletto l'inizio della tua storia e spero tanto che l'amore che qualche mese provavi _nonostante tutto _per lui ti *sia magicamente svanito.*.. Tuo marito ha dei seri problemi (alcool? droga?) e sfoga le sue rabbie con te. Come hanno fatto gli altri prima di me ti consiglio di andartene dai tuoi genitori e al momento che si ripresenta da te devi chiamare il 112 immediatamente...
> 
> Un abbraccio forte, tieni duro


si sta svanendo ...


----------



## Grande82 (31 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> del male alla bambina ? non penso proprio
> la bambina in ogni caso non vuole stare con lui ...


 immagino che istintivamente senta il disagio e il pericolo che provi tu.
vuoi questo per lei? crescere sentendo il pericolo ogni istante attorno a sè?


----------



## Giuma (31 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> immagino che istintivamente senta il disagio e il pericolo che provi tu.
> vuoi questo per lei? crescere sentendo il pericolo ogni istante attorno a sè?


no questa non è vita!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> come si fa a non aver paura di un uomo così !
> 
> ha detto che se vado dai miei viene lì !


Esistono anche organizzazioni che proteggono le donne.
Abiti in una città ci sarà.
Ma puoi anche andare in un'altra città.
So per certo che ci sono a Milano, Roma e Bologna.
Cerca in rete.
In ogni caso vivi in uno stato di diritto.
Vai dai carabinieri!!!


----------

